# ~*Show us what you bought! Share your newest Miu Miu purchases here!~*



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies....

Our Miu Miu forum needs some love (and organizing!)! In all of the other tPF sub-forums there are threads to post outfit pics, recent purchases, etc...

In our Miu Miu thread it is simply a free for all which makes it somewhat difficult to research colors, styles or simply celebrate our fabulous bags... and it also leads to a lot of redundant threads.

So I will try to get this started..... 

Let's use this thread for latest Miu Miu purchases.... comments are always welcome in purchase threads! 

*~*Show us what you bought! Share your newest Miu Miu purchases here!~**


----------



## BellaShoes

My three recent purchases are from past seasons but lovely to me none the less.....

My fabulous 'new to me' Miu Miu *patchwork Hobo* from Constylement.com


----------



## BellaShoes

Another photo of my *Patchwork Hobo*...


----------



## BellaShoes

Next up.. I picked up a large *Matelasse Tote* in midnight blue... the leather on this bag is so thick and chewy!


----------



## BellaShoes

And lastly my large *Harlequin*!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Picked these up last week... love the leather flower detail...


----------



## BellaShoes

How sad!!!!! I started this thread to share and comment on all of our new purchases.... no one wants to play? Not even a comment? Sad... :cry:


----------



## iadmireyoo

aww. dont be sad *BellaShoes* . although i have no miu miu bags yet, ill comment to just say what BEAUTIFUL bags you have


----------



## sunnyore

I LOVE your flats!!! The flower is super cute and they look so comfy too!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Hm, don't be sad, maybe people just want their own personal reveal thread like it use to be, and otherwise they post their pics in the ref lib???


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *IAdmire*!!

Thank you *sunnyore*, love my flats!

*Thing*, that's the beauty of this thread! In the other forums you post your recent purchases in a thread like this so you can share and recieve comments but still have areveal thread. This just gives ladies with limited time a one stop thread to enjoy everyone's purchases just in case you do't have time to see 30 different threads!


----------



## vesna

great bags and shoes bella !

I haven't had anything new recently but small goodies, two vintage key fobs, amazing orange flower and green leaf copin purse, and a key wallet


----------



## crosses

i went to the miu miu store in my hometown today and they "only" have accessories; shoes, purses and small leather goods.

[excuse the quality; took these pics with my blackberry when i was at starbucks ]










i intended to pick up the leather bracelet in red, but unfortunately they only had very few colours left. i picked the pink one and i must say i actually regret it. idk.
they had the brown one, too, and thinking back, i would prefer it, i guess.
but the pink one is cute, too. i still love it. 

i can't believe miu miu is actually doing sales ( i found out about that when the SA took my information). yaaaay! i need to start saving up because i could really use a couple of nice pairs of miu miu heels!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh *crosses*!! I love it, what a fabulous color!


----------



## noitsyou

I love that Matelasse Tote! It's the perfect shade of blue. What's the interior like?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *noitsyou*!! It is purple with silver MiuMiu tag, one zipper pocket!


----------



## vickyvictoria

Picked up sunglasses this weekend - model SMU02H


----------



## BellaShoes

They are fabulous Vicky!!!!


----------



## macristina29

scored it from barneys for a steal!


----------



## BellaShoes

They're fantastic! Congrats!!


----------



## Windelynn

vickyvictoria said:


> Picked up sunglasses this weekend - model SMU02H



ohhh i got the same ones!!!!


----------



## Windelynn

bella i still love your patchwork hobo...


----------



## Windelynn

heres whats is coming to me....the color is not for everyone but i think its pretty special to me!!!


----------



## Windelynn

Sorry post above is broken link:


----------



## CnSJ

BellaShoes said:


> Picked these up last week... love the leather flower detail...
> 
> Very nice flats you have there Bellashoes
> 
> I am thinking of getting the CLOQUET NAPPA LEATHER HOBO BAG
> but not sure if it's too big or even pratical given the colour, what do you think?
> 
> miumiu.com/en/US/e-store/dep/handbags/cat/all/mat/all/col/all/RR1300_ZRE_F0314


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Windelynn*, my patchwork is one of my favorite everyday bags!

*Windelynn*, Your mary jane pumps are fantastic! Modeling pics please!

*CnSJ*, the Cloquet is gorgeous!!! I love that Miu Miu finally has an e-commerce site.


----------



## Tenshii

Hello everyone! This is my first EVER post on the Purse Forum as it is only a recent discovery for me! :O (I know, right?)

Anyway, here's my contribution to this thread! My latest (and first) Miu Miu purchase! I am addicted :S

I'm not sure how to put a piccy, but here's a link to the appropriate post on my blog!

Miu Miu loafers: http://irrepressiblefoodbaby.blogspot.com/2011/04/latest-shoe-purchase.html


----------



## BellaShoes

Welcome Tenshii!!!!

Lovely Miu Miu loafers!

Here is your pic...


----------



## bfrosty

Love the metal peeking out through the penny keeper slot.  Adorable!


----------



## closethoarder

Wore my miu miu metal tipped flats out on the weekend - find here on my blog:

http://theadornedprecedent.wordpress.com/2011/04/25/miu-miu-metal-tip-black-leather-flats/


----------



## zjajkj

*Windelynn*, very unique color


----------



## silly.wabbit

Got the bow earlier this month. 

And ...






... this just arrived from HK today


----------



## lilmountaingirl

silly.wabbit said:


> Got the bow earlier this month.
> 
> And ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... this just arrived from HK today



So pretty!  What colors are these?  It's hard to tell on my end.  .


----------



## silly.wabbit

lilmountaingirl said:


> So pretty!  What colors are these?  It's hard to tell on my end.  .



The bow bag is Fumo.

I'm not completely sure of the colour for the leather bracelet - but it looks a lot like Sughero.


----------



## bfrosty

Lovely!!


----------



## MissFluffyCat

My first ever Miu Miu!  

I've had a lot of Prada bags but never really thought of Miu Miu; but this bag is every bit as well made as the Pradas & the leather is amazing, thick & soft. I can imagine using this bag for years & years....


----------



## dotty8

^^ I love it!!  Is the color nube? Or maybe fiordaliso?


----------



## MissFluffyCat

It's Pervinca (Periwinkle). I've never seen nube or fiordaliso irl, but from photos this seems more blue. It's a gorgeous complex colour - blue/grey with a hint of purple.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

MissFluffyCat said:


> It's Pervinca (Periwinkle). I've never seen nube or fiordaliso irl, but from photos this seems more blue. It's a gorgeous complex colour - blue/grey with a hint of purple.


 
It's gorgeous!  I love this bag!!


----------



## chicology

Bought these...


----------



## sammie225

They are beautiful,where did you find them ?


----------



## hellorainday

your vintage key fobs is soooooo beautiful!


----------



## chicology

sammie225 said:


> They are beautiful,where did you find them ?



Hi dear, not sure if you were asking me. I got mine from Milan.


----------



## sammie225

yes i was asking you ) thank you for the answer,and in what store did you get them exactly? because i want these bracelets so bad and the e-store is not really working,so i can maybe order them by phone )


----------



## chicology

sammie225 said:


> yes i was asking you ) thank you for the answer,and in what store did you get them exactly? because i want these bracelets so bad and the e-store is not really working,so i can maybe order them by phone )



Hi sammie225, I just checked with my friend (who helped me to buy them), it should be from the Florence store in Italy.
Hope you'd get yours soon!


----------



## BellaShoes

chic, those are cute!!!


----------



## mischa_fan

my first miu miu! i wanted this wallet since 2 years ago and i finally plunged in yesterday.


----------



## mischa_fan

when i convert the pics into jpeg files, they were too big to upload! sorry!


----------



## Luxe Diva

What a beautiful clutch mischa-fan!!!!


----------



## chicology

BellaShoes said:


> chic, those are cute!!!


Thanks BellaShoes


----------



## mischa_fan

Thanks Luxe Diva!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Mischa*! It is fabulous!! What color is it? I have a Prada Matelasse zip around right now but Miu Miu Matelasse is next on my list...


----------



## BellaShoes

mischa_fan said:


> when i convert the pics into jpeg files, they were too big to upload! sorry!



Mischa, you can cut down the size on a photo hosting site like photobucket


----------



## dotty8

mischa_fan said:


> my first miu miu! i wanted this wallet since 2 years ago and i finally plunged in yesterday.


 
Great  Is this Mughetto? I'm going to get myself the mughetto Matelasse wallet like this one, but with the zipper next week


----------



## mischa_fan

Thanks BellaShoes and dotty8! yes it is mughetto. It's a really pretty colour dotty8, show us pics of your Matelasse wallet once you get it!


----------



## BellaShoes

Mmmm, Mughetto... is it pinkish or lavender-ish?

And here is a proper pic of your beauty *mischa*! It's easy on photobucket!


----------



## bleh

I'm looking for this bag...I don't know where to get it...
Would someone please provide me some information or email for Miumiu stores in Europe?

MIU MIU 
2011 Spring Summer
Vitello Lux Sling Pochette


----------



## bfrosty

BellaShoes said:


> Mmmm, Mughetto... is it pinkish or lavender-ish?
> 
> And here is a proper pic of your beauty *mischa*! It's easy on photobucket!



Wow that color is so smooth and creamy!


----------



## youknowme

Just bought them today.


----------



## ChanelVII

Just bought this at Paragon Miu Miu $330


----------



## ChanelVII

chicology said:


> Bought these...


hey babe what's the colour of the red bracelet. It's beautiful


----------



## Lisie

dotty8 said:


> Great  Is this Mughetto? I'm going to get myself the mughetto Matelasse wallet like this one, but with the zipper next week



I got the zipper one and I love it! But the colour comes easily off the edges. :/


----------



## dotty8

^^ Really? How does this look like.. does it get more grey than pink on the edges? Or does it leave pink traces on other items inside you bag? :wondering


----------



## sammie225

> Originally Posted by *chicology*
> Hi sammie225, I just checked with my friend (who helped me to buy them), it should be from the Florence store in Italy.
> Hope you'd get yours soon!



Thank you so much I called today the store in florence and they had one left so i ordered it  i am so exited


----------



## chicology

ChanelVII said:


> hey babe what's the colour of the red bracelet. It's beautiful



Hi, it's called Azelea. Kinda like pinkish red.


----------



## chicology

sammie225 said:


> Thank you so much I called today the store in florence and they had one left so i ordered it  i am so exited



Lovely! Hope you'd get yours soon


----------



## mischa_fan

BellaShoes said:


> Mmmm, Mughetto... is it pinkish or lavender-ish?
> 
> And here is a proper pic of your beauty *mischa*! It's easy on photobucket!


 
it's more pinkish, BellaShoes! It looked more brown under the store light. The SA took 2 new ones out and I chose the one that looked less brown


----------



## Lisie

dotty8 said:


> ^^ Really? How does this look like.. does it get more grey than pink on the edges? Or does it leave pink traces on other items inside you bag? :wondering




It gets grey on the edges and on the sides too. not too noticable but I still think this leather for bags and wallets sucks - in comparison to the deerskin matt leather.


----------



## dotty8

^^ Tnx for the answer  Arrrgghhh, yes, you're probably right... but I like the look of glazed leather better 


I'm thinking of getting the black pouch as well.. do you girls think it would be suitable for use as a *pencilcase*? The Gucci ones are not available in Europe and I really need a pencilcase, so I'd get this pouch : http://www.miumiu.com/en/IT/e-store/dep/accessories/cat/all/mat/all/col/all/5M1153_QI9_F0002


----------



## sammie225

Yuppi Yeah i finally got my bracelet after long months of waiting and searching  I ordered it via the store in florence and they were so nice and i got it in 2 days,so fast  the color is cipria 








It came in a huge box in which a bag would have fit and it was so funny to see a little box inside,there are pictures of it on my blog aswell


----------



## dotty8

^^ Cute, I like it! 




Lisie said:


> I got the zipper one and I love it! But the colour comes easily off the edges. :/


 
Umm, one more question for you, *Lisie *:shame:: which zipper wallet did you get - the narrow one or the wider one? At the Miu miu store I only noticed the narrow ones but I kinda like the wider ones even more... I don't know, are they currently available anywhere? 


Pics of the both sizes of the wallet:


----------



## lilsil

i don't even know what the name of this bag was -- it was love at first sight!!! it was just my regular day at Chadstone and as soon as i saw this, i bought it right away! the size is just about right! saw a bigger one but it looks too bulky to me. the deer leather is quite sensitive tho =/ so cant wear it all the time and have to be extra careful with the jeans =(( love it nevertheless!


----------



## nuala94

to youknowme:

It is a nice wicker bag. I am interested in buying one.
May I ask you how much does it cost?

Thanks.


----------



## Lisie

dotty8 said:


> ^^ Cute, I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, one more question for you, *Lisie *:shame:: which zipper wallet did you get - the narrow one or the wider one? At the Miu miu store I only noticed the narrow ones but I kinda like the wider ones even more... I don't know, are they currently available anywhere?
> 
> 
> Pics of the both sizes of the wallet:




hey, i got the second one from your pics (the sightly purple coloured). I love it- except for the leather 
Hm not sure, they must be still available- online shop?


----------



## Lisie

sammie225 said:


> Yuppi Yeah i finally got my bracelet after long months of waiting and searching  I ordered it via the store in florence and they were so nice and i got it in 2 days,so fast  the color is cipria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came in a huge box in which a bag would have fit and it was so funny to see a little box inside,there are pictures of it on my blog aswell




I have the same! I love it! congrats!!


----------



## dotty8

Lisie said:


> hey, i got the second one from your pics (the sightly purple coloured). I love it- except for the leather
> Hm not sure, they must be still available- online shop?


 
Wow, lucky you, I want that one too! :sunnies Nope, they are not available at the e-store, only the narrow ones... which is pretty strange as they have ALL other styles in both sizes . I'm going to Venice this week again anyway so I'll check there.. tnx


----------



## madaddie

My Newest Miu Miu Buy - The Cute Polka Dot Platform Sandals.


----------



## vesna

I have a Sabbia  tote which can be a clutch and shoulder bag, here together with YSL raffia downtown


----------



## vesna

madaddie said:


> My Newest Miu Miu Buy - The Cute Polka Dot Platform Sandals.



I love the sandals, they are soooooo cute


----------



## dotty8

madaddie said:


> My Newest Miu Miu Buy - The Cute Polka Dot Platform Sandals.


 
Omg, I LOVE your whole outfit  I love polka dot pattern, skirts, cute cardigans, stockings and even cute animal ears (I have a whole range of all the listed things, hehe)... so that's a perfect outfit for me 





Lisie said:


> It gets grey on the edges and on the sides too. not too noticable but I still think this leather for bags and wallets sucks - in comparison to the deerskin matt leather.


 

I guess you're right... Do you guys think that *nappa leather *is ok (compared to the issues that vitello lux leather has)? Or does this kind of leather have problems too: http://www.miumiu.com/it/IT/e-store/dep/handbags/cat/all/mat/all/col/all/RN0473_N88_F0054 


..


----------



## stacyglam

Those sandals are TDF!


----------



## madaddie

vesna said:


> I love the sandals, they are soooooo cute





dotty8 said:


> Omg, I LOVE your whole outfit  I love polka dot pattern, skirts, cute cardigans, stockings and even cute animal ears (I have a whole range of all the listed things, hehe)... so that's a perfect outfit for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you're right... Do you guys think that *nappa leather *is ok (compared to the issues that vitello lux leather has)? Or does this kind of leather have problems too: http://www.miumiu.com/it/IT/e-store/dep/handbags/cat/all/mat/all/col/all/RN0473_N88_F0054
> 
> 
> ..



Your kind words made me smile.


----------



## Lisie

I guess you're right... Do you guys think that *nappa leather *is ok (compared to the issues that vitello lux leather has)? Or does this kind of leather have problems too: http://www.miumiu.com/it/IT/e-store/dep/handbags/cat/all/mat/all/col/all/RN0473_N88_F0054 


..[/QUOTE]

i don't think this leather is as delicate as  vitello lux


----------



## dotty8

^^ Well, I thought so too, but I saw it yesterday at Miu miu and it was sooo soft and sensitive that I think it would scratch even more easily... it was soft like baby skin 

Btw, I exchanged the Mughetto wallet for the black one - even the SA agreed that this Mughetto color is kind od different than usual, more like Cammeo... the black wallet is even more perfect and versatile for me, it's a beauty . I'll buy a bag in Mughetto when they get the real shade of Mughetto again


----------



## tamebunny

miu miu Croco-Print Calf Leather Bracelet Gold Hardware in Pale Pink






its really gorgeous irl!! love it!


----------



## miumew13

i got my first large coffer in lambskin.
Color is Mughetto


----------



## miumew13

tamebunny said:


> miu miu Croco-Print Calf Leather Bracelet Gold Hardware in Pale Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its really gorgeous irl!! love it!


 
Tamebunny - It's really gorgeous indeed.


----------



## miumew13

Here's another pic :





I received mine with very oxidized hardware, is this NORMAL ?


----------



## Lisie

miumew13 said:


> Here's another pic :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received mine with very oxidized hardware, is this NORMAL ?



I like it! It doesn't look like the typical mughetto at all (compared to my wallet ). Is it just the light? I love yours more 

hm not sure about the hardware - maybe try to polish it a bit?


----------



## Shopaholicmania

The hardware is supposed to be kind of 'used and old' feel....unlike LV's that is shiny.  Better not do anything with it.


----------



## miumew13

Lisie said:


> I like it! It doesn't look like the typical mughetto at all (compared to my wallet ). Is it just the light? I love yours more
> 
> hm not sure about the hardware - maybe try to polish it a bit?


 
I took the bag in natural lighting and the pic shows its truest color  

The gold hardware was very oxidized somewhat compared to my friend's coffer and I thought it looks very used. 

I called the boutique and was told it's meant to have this vintage look and it's normal


----------



## miumew13

Shopaholicmania said:


> The hardware is supposed to be kind of 'used and old' feel....unlike LV's that is shiny. Better not do anything with it.


 
You're right. That's what the boutique SA told me too. I'll leave it as is 
Thanks


----------



## Lisie

miumew13 said:


> I took the bag in natural lighting and the pic shows its truest color
> 
> The gold hardware was very oxidized somewhat compared to my friend's coffer and I thought it looks very used.
> 
> I called the boutique and was told it's meant to have this vintage look and it's normal



thats good to hear! enjoy it!


----------



## peace1029

miumew13 said:


> Here's another pic :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received mine with very oxidized hardware, is this NORMAL ?


the mughetto doesn't look like the usual mughetto colour i've seen! is it becos it's lambskin, and the usual ones are calf skin??

the 'worn-out' look of the metal clasp is normal


----------



## gratefull

OMG that is gorgeous miumew13!

btw I think her color looks like that because of the lighting.


----------



## miumew13

peace1029 said:


> the mughetto doesn't look like the usual mughetto colour i've seen! is it becos it's lambskin, and the usual ones are calf skin??
> 
> the 'worn-out' look of the metal clasp is normal


 
Yes, i specifically wanted lambskin as it's softer and also lighter


----------



## miumew13

gratefull said:


> OMG that is gorgeous miumew13!
> 
> btw I think her color looks like that because of the lighting.


 
Thank you gratefull, I'm growing to like her more & more...
The color's slowly growing on me too although my first choice was in Nube.


----------



## miumew13

I thought Mughetto is more of a pinkish-lilac color but this Mugetto on lambskin turn out to be more of a dusty pale pink


----------



## peace1029

miumew13 said:


> Yes, i specifically wanted lambskin as it's softer and also lighter


i like lambskin better too!! so sofffft! just afraid it might be harder to maintain than calfskin, so i cannot make up my mind! :X

btw, would u know the difference between cipria and mughetto for lambskin though? cos cipria is supposed to be nude pink.. yet the mughetto in your pic looks like nude pink as well.. haha.


----------



## dotty8

peace1029 said:


> i like lambskin better too!! so sofffft! just afraid it might be harder to maintain than calfskin, so i cannot make up my mind! :X
> 
> btw, would u know the difference between cipria and mughetto for lambskin though? cos cipria is supposed to be nude pink.. yet the mughetto in your pic looks like nude pink as well.. haha.


 
Yes, I think so too... in fact I didn't even know that there exists _lambskin_ in Mughetto, I only knew Cipria


----------



## peace1029

dotty8 said:


> Yes, I think so too... in fact I didn't even know that there exists _lambskin_ in Mughetto, I only knew Cipria


 
ya precisely!
can anyone else enlighten us?? hahaha.


----------



## dotty8

^^ Hehe, I've done some research and I just saw another Mughetto Coffer in lambskin (there was a pic on some other forum) and it looked exactly like the one that *miumew13* posted, more 'greyish' .. I guess that combination of the color and material is not very common, I haven't seen this in a store yet


----------



## peace1029

dotty8 said:


> ^^ Hehe, I've done some research and I just saw another Mughetto Coffer in lambskin (there was a pic on some other forum) and it looked exactly like the one that *miumew13* posted, more 'greyish' .. I guess that combination of the color and material is not very common, I haven't seen this in a store yet


oooh. so it's more greyish than Cipria? yea it's really an unique combi!


----------



## miumew13

peace1029 said:


> i like lambskin better too!! so sofffft! just afraid it might be harder to maintain than calfskin, so i cannot make up my mind! :X
> 
> btw, would u know the difference between cipria and mughetto for lambskin though? cos cipria is supposed to be nude pink.. yet the mughetto in your pic looks like nude pink as well.. haha.


 
Hi, Peace1029 - Indeed, lambskin is very soft, I love it tons but I'm also trying to be as careful as I can be. Calf leather is slightly tougher I guess and also abit heavier. Hard to make a decision between calf & lambskin but I'd say go try the 2 bags again and see which one you really like more.

Yes, I've seen a Cipria coffer online before and it looks like a beautiful shade. However, I can't be certain for sure the color is what it looks like IRL.


----------



## miumew13

peace1029 said:


> oooh. so it's more greyish than Cipria? yea it's really an unique combi!


 
Under brighter lighting, the color of mughetto can look like light grey(lighter than Nube) on photo. But IRL, it's really a pale dusty pink color. 
I'll try to take a shot of it with a digicam soon, I think the color shows better than taken from the phone.


----------



## paixsg

Hi ladies, I just bought my first Miu Miu - the classic Nappa Charm in Astro! Am loving it!! Thought of buying it in Nero but the Astro just kept calling out to me.


----------



## miumew13

It was a hectic morning for me & despite having a runny nose, I still made a trip to MM store this afternoon to look at the leather bracelet with heart charm , and if any luck, the matalasse clutch which I really wanted in other colors except Black. 

Decided I should call first to see if both items are available, and quite disappointedly,  was told the store is left with one & only leather bracelet in Cipria + the matalasse clutch in Black. All other colors were sold out like hotcakes. But I thought to myself, who knows, I might just like it ?

Arrived store & SA brought out the Cipria leather bracelet. The moment I set eyes on it, my heart told me to Buy-It-Now. Haha...  Altho' my preferred choice is pale pink, this color ain't too bad either I thot, and besides, it's the one & only in store left & I quickly told the SA to put aside for me while I browse around.

As for the Matalasse clutch,it was a pity I have to give it a miss as the color just didn't shout out to me to get it.  Then I came across this wristlet that I like it more than the black clutch. There were 3 colors of this wristlet, one of them in Argilla and another in white (boring), the one I got was in Pomice.

So, I left the store happily with 2 items & immediately wanted to share with all of you here :







Leather bracelet with heart charm in Cipria





Matalasse Wristlet in Pomice 







And then I saw... sitting on the shelf is a beautiful lambskin coffer in Cipria !! It's absolutely stunning now that I finally get to see in IRL. The color is a very light pink shade with white undertones, very pretty. Unlike the Mughetto which has greyish undertones tend to look like dusty pink.


----------



## miumew13

By the way, is it a norm thing for SAs to keep the 'specification card' which is found inside every MM item which states the item name, color & some serial number thingy...? 

My coffer didn't had one, and I don't see it with the bracelet nor wristlet...


----------



## dotty8

miumew13 said:


> By the way, is it a norm thing for SAs to keep the 'specification card' which is found inside every MM item which states the item name, color & some serial number thingy...?


 
Yes


----------



## tamebunny

*miumew13:* nice bracelet! i cant tell the different between Cipria & pale pink. they both look similar to me


----------



## dotty8

^^ Well, _Cipria_ is the Italian name for the _pale pink_ color .. (you can check their web site with Italian and English names, the translation of cipria is pale pink).. so maybe you have the same one (except if you maybe have Mughetto, that is light pink as well). 

Anyway, I like both bracelets in the pictures!


----------



## tamebunny

*dotty8*: lol thks for clarifying!! i always thought pale pink & cipria r different colors


----------



## miumew13

tamebunny said:


> *miumew13:* nice bracelet! i cant tell the different between Cipria & pale pink. they both look similar to me


 
Hi Tamebunny - I fell in love with yours when I saw your photo. It's really pretty  I thought Cipria looks abit darker than Pale Pink but now I know they are of the same color


----------



## miumew13

dotty8 said:


> ^^ Well, _Cipria_ is the Italian name for the _pale pink_ color .. (you can check their web site with Italian and English names, the translation of cipria is pale pink).. so maybe you have the same one (except if you maybe have Mughetto, that is light pink as well).
> 
> Anyway, I like both bracelets in the pictures!


 
THank you Dotty8, It's great to know "pale pink" is actually cipria as it's my preferred color.


----------



## miumew13

I'm now holding my new wristlet & comparing to the pic above which I took this afternoon ; hmmm..must say it does look different. Somewhat it looks darker on photo but it's actually lighter IRL.


----------



## dotty8

miumew13 said:


> THank you Dotty8, It's great to know "pale pink" is actually cipria as it's my preferred color.


 
Hehe, I like Cipria, too!  You can check the Italian and English names in their e-store ---> just change the language at the bottom of the page (where it says Italiano or English) and you will see the translations of the colors for every bag


----------



## miumew13

Finally captured a pic of the true color of Pomice which I'd like to share :


----------



## peace1029

miumew13 said:


> Under brighter lighting, the color of mughetto can look like light grey(lighter than Nube) on photo. But IRL, it's really a pale dusty pink color.
> I'll try to take a shot of it with a digicam soon, I think the color shows better than taken from the phone.


 
i finally saw a mughetto lambskin in the boutique! it does look very different from calfskin mughetto! somewhat between calfskin mughetto and lamskin cipria.. hahaa.


----------



## peace1029

miumew13 said:


> Hi, Peace1029 - Indeed, lambskin is very soft, I love it tons but I'm also trying to be as careful as I can be. Calf leather is slightly tougher I guess and also abit heavier. Hard to make a decision between calf & lambskin but I'd say go try the 2 bags again and see which one you really like more.
> 
> Yes, I've seen a Cipria coffer online before and it looks like a beautiful shade. However, I can't be certain for sure the color is what it looks like IRL.


 
the cipris coffer picture online looks different IRL! on the website, it looks like a really sweet pale pink. but irl, it's more like just beige. i can't feel any pink tone in it..


----------



## peace1029

miumew13 said:


> It was a hectic morning for me & despite having a runny nose, I still made a trip to MM store this afternoon to look at the leather bracelet with heart charm , and if any luck, the matalasse clutch which I really wanted in other colors except Black.
> 
> Decided I should call first to see if both items are available, and quite disappointedly, was told the store is left with one & only leather bracelet in Cipria + the matalasse clutch in Black. All other colors were sold out like hotcakes. But I thought to myself, who knows, I might just like it ?
> 
> Arrived store & SA brought out the Cipria leather bracelet. The moment I set eyes on it, my heart told me to Buy-It-Now. Haha... Altho' my preferred choice is pale pink, this color ain't too bad either I thot, and besides, it's the one & only in store left & I quickly told the SA to put aside for me while I browse around.
> 
> As for the Matalasse clutch,it was a pity I have to give it a miss as the color just didn't shout out to me to get it. Then I came across this wristlet that I like it more than the black clutch. There were 3 colors of this wristlet, one of them in Argilla and another in white (boring), the one I got was in Pomice.
> 
> So, I left the store happily with 2 items & immediately wanted to share with all of you here :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather bracelet with heart charm in Cipria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matalasse Wristlet in Pomice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I saw... sitting on the shelf is a beautiful lambskin coffer in Cipria !! It's absolutely stunning now that I finally get to see in IRL. The color is a very light pink shade with white undertones, very pretty. Unlike the Mughetto which has greyish undertones tend to look like dusty pink.


 
congrats!! u must be one HAPPY girl!  the cipria bracelet looks slightly different from the cipria coffer i saw in the boutique? looks like beige to me.. probably cos the lighting in singapore's MM boutique is yellowish.. distorts the colour a little.. 
BUT, i second your words! the cipria coffer is GORGEOUS!


----------



## nlichtman

Hi has anybody seen the cute apple keyring for sale anywhere in the UK? I am desperate to buy it!

x


----------



## iamnorah

*Double loop bracelet in Cipria color. I heart U!*


----------



## BellaShoes

Very pretty, love it!


----------



## chicology

Miu Miu small sling bag.


----------



## raleighgoods

Just got these babies today at neiman's last call- ~$250 off of $695!!


----------



## zjajkj

chicology said:


> Miu Miu small sling bag.


 
love this


----------



## zjajkj

raleighgoods said:


> Just got these babies today at neiman's last call- ~$250 off of $695!!


 
great deal


----------



## zjajkj

iamnorah said:


> *Double loop bracelet in Cipria color. I heart U!*


 
nice


----------



## zjajkj

miumew13 said:


> It was a hectic morning for me & despite having a runny nose, I still made a trip to MM store this afternoon to look at the leather bracelet with heart charm , and if any luck, the matalasse clutch which I really wanted in other colors except Black.
> 
> Decided I should call first to see if both items are available, and quite disappointedly, was told the store is left with one & only leather bracelet in Cipria + the matalasse clutch in Black. All other colors were sold out like hotcakes. But I thought to myself, who knows, I might just like it ?
> 
> Arrived store & SA brought out the Cipria leather bracelet. The moment I set eyes on it, my heart told me to Buy-It-Now. Haha... Altho' my preferred choice is pale pink, this color ain't too bad either I thot, and besides, it's the one & only in store left & I quickly told the SA to put aside for me while I browse around.
> 
> As for the Matalasse clutch,it was a pity I have to give it a miss as the color just didn't shout out to me to get it. Then I came across this wristlet that I like it more than the black clutch. There were 3 colors of this wristlet, one of them in Argilla and another in white (boring), the one I got was in Pomice.
> 
> So, I left the store happily with 2 items & immediately wanted to share with all of you here :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather bracelet with heart charm in Cipria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matalasse Wristlet in Pomice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I saw... sitting on the shelf is a beautiful lambskin coffer in Cipria !! It's absolutely stunning now that I finally get to see in IRL. The color is a very light pink shade with white undertones, very pretty. Unlike the Mughetto which has greyish undertones tend to look like dusty pink.


 
great score there


----------



## Karilove

I just bought my vitello lux bow bag in Grigio yesterday  and I got the other bow in Cammeo 2 months ago. I love my bow bags!


----------



## dotty8

^^ Yummy, they both look gorgeous


----------



## Karilove

dotty8 said:


> ^^ Yummy, they both look gorgeous


Thanks! I can't wait till my next bow purchase but i'm having difficulty deciding what color and whether it should be a bow or a balenciaga city. Any input?


----------



## Lisie

Karilove said:


> Thanks! I can't wait till my next bow purchase but i'm having difficulty deciding what color and whether it should be a bow or a balenciaga city. Any input?



Haha from my point of view (look at my thread):  the brand which has the better and more durable leather  

color: I'd get something colourful as you already have two versatile colors, neutral respectively. Purple-ish, pink-ish colors  go well with most of things too and add life toyour outfits


----------



## minababe

Karilove said:


> I just bought my vitello lux bow bag in Grigio yesterday  and I got the other bow in Cammeo 2 months ago. I love my bow bags!



omg your cammeo bow is amazing. is the colour still available or did you got it from ebay?


----------



## Karilove

minababe said:


> omg your cammeo bow is amazing. is the colour still available or did you got it from ebay?


Thank you. The color is not available anymore.. I got it from a MM boutique and when I went back to get my second one the cammeo was sold out


----------



## dotty8

^^ Maybe they will restock the color  Cammeo was a new color for this season (spring/summer 2011) so maybe they will keep it for fall too  There is some other bag in Cammeo in their e-store, so there's a chance you could find a bow bag in this color as well (in a boutique)


----------



## Karilove

Lisie said:


> Haha from my point of view (look at my thread):  the brand which has the better and more durable leather
> 
> color: I'd get something colourful as you already have two versatile colors, neutral respectively. Purple-ish, pink-ish colors  go well with most of things too and add life toyour outfits



Thanks! I was thinking the bleu paon


----------



## natadk

This is my first Miu Miu, fumo. It's very lovely and nice size!!!


----------



## blivlien

natadk, that looks gorgeous! love the matelasse and fumo colour


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW! It is fabulous!!! Enjoy your new clutch...


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

So cute! I have the same clutch in mughetto and it's very usable, congrats!


----------



## dotty8

Cute clutch!  

Maybe I'll get it myself too... Do you guys think it is suitable only for evenings or would it be possible to wear it for some daytime errands as well?


----------



## sosweetgrace

This is my first Miu Miu. I have bought some weeks ago and I love it! 

Sorry for the quality of the photo, I have taken it with my ipod. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## natadk

Wow! This will be my next MM, but in pink. Congrats! 
And about my clutch - I'm already using it as an "alldaylong" bag


----------



## melly991

I love my new shoes!  Found them yesterday at Saks for a crazy good price.  They were the last pair from the sale and just happened to be my size.


----------



## dotty8

^^ Ohhh, that's great!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

dotty8 said:


> Cute clutch!
> 
> Maybe I'll get it myself too... Do you guys think it is suitable only for evenings or would it be possible to wear it for some daytime errands as well?



I use mine for errands all the time! It's perfect for holding an iphone, keys, credit card, lipgloss and the most important stuff you take with you


----------



## anicole86

Hi ladies! Long time lurker, first time poster.  These little babies are my first miu miu purchase! Found these on eBay after an extensive search.


----------



## candyycupcake

My newest addition to my miu miu family- mughetto mini bow satchel and the cipria jeweled heels!


----------



## juicypinkglam

Karilove said:


> Thank you. The color is not available anymore.. I got it from a MM boutique and when I went back to get my second one the cammeo was sold out



Oh no!!! Such a beautiful bag.... I love Cammeo


----------



## melly991

candyycupcake said:


> My newest addition to my miu miu family- mughetto mini bow satchel and the cipria jeweled heels!


 
Both items are TDF!  I really, really want a mini bow.  That may be my next purchase.  I haven't received it yet, and still have my fingers crossed because of all of the problems people have had with the e-store, but managed to place my order this morning for the leather bracelet with the gold hear charm in chalk white.  I may try ordering a bag from the website if this mini order works out ok!  I'll post a pic if/when I finally get it!


----------



## sweetfacespout

candyycupcake said:


> My newest addition to my miu miu family- mughetto mini bow satchel and the cipria jeweled heels!


I looove those heels I want them


----------



## melly991

It finally got here!  My pre-owned Miu Miu Coffer got here last night and I wore it for the first time today.  It was awesome!  It's my first Miu Miu bag and I"m loving the shape and style.  I purchase it pre-owned for a great price on ebay and I am really happy with my purchase.  I had it authenticated before I bought by the lovely forum ladies for peace of mind, but when I got it it definitely feels authentic.  Love it!  The only thing is, I don't know precisely what this color is called.  Anyone know?  The seller didn't know, describing it as peach, but it is more beigey/peachey/nudey kind of color.  It's a very neutral color.


----------



## Lisie

melly991 said:


> The only thing is, I don't know precisely what this color is called.  Anyone know?  The seller didn't know, describing it as peach, but it is more beigey/peachey/nudey kind of color.  It's a very neutral color.



maybe its soya.


----------



## bestiuta

Hello!
I buy this pair of Miu Miu http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/161460,i order my normal size 38 but it is small,i return size 38 and now i receive 38.5.In the morning 38.5 the shoes are good but later in the evening it not good,they are small.
If i return the size 39 sold out,i  keep or return the shoes?i loke this shoes very muchyou now any tips to fit my shoes?sorry my english it not soo good.
thank you.


----------



## Purse_Junior

silly.wabbit said:


> Got the bow earlier this month.
> 
> And ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... this just arrived from HK today



Omg
I m drooling over your bow bag the colour is fabulous!!!!
I ve seen too many pink & purple bows 
But this one is stunning!!!!!


----------



## mcswirlgirl

bestiuta said:


> Hello!
> I buy this pair of Miu Miu http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/161460,i order my normal size 38 but it is small,i return size 38 and now i receive 38.5.In the morning 38.5 the shoes are good but later in the evening it not good,they are small.
> If i return the size 39 sold out,i  keep or return the shoes?i loke this shoes very muchyou now any tips to fit my shoes?sorry my english it not soo good.
> thank you.



There are many ways to stretch your shoes. Google "stretch leather shoes" or "stretch suede shoes" and you will find lots of info. To be safe, I would just wear them around the house until they stretch out on their own.


----------



## bestiuta

mcswirlgirl said:


> There are many ways to stretch your shoes. Google "stretch leather shoes" or "stretch suede shoes" and you will find lots of info. To be safe, I would just wear them around the house until they stretch out on their own.


i return my shoes,maybe later i find my size 39 to buy from europe online shops,now i am not soo lucky.
thank you.


----------



## BagsAddiction

i love the color too!


----------



## dottyback

my loot!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

dottyback said:


> my loot!


 
Love the look of the handbag, it looks a bit like old times saddle bags... I would totally buy this style myself if I wasn´t on a ban. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## girl12532

natadk said:


> This is my first Miu Miu, fumo. It's very lovely and nice size!!!


gorgeous! love the color


----------



## girl12532

chicology said:


> Miu Miu small sling bag.


loving the color? What are the dimensions? ^_^


----------



## girl12532

BellaShoes said:


> Mmmm, Mughetto... is it pinkish or lavender-ish?
> 
> And here is a proper pic of your beauty *mischa*! It's easy on photobucket!


TOO CUTE. Is this like a pale pink?


----------



## ipekkeles

My first Miu Miu! Vitello Lux Regular Bow in color Pietra...


----------



## chicology

girl12532 said:


> loving the color? What are the dimensions? ^_^



Apologies for the late reply
It measures about 8.5 inches x 4.5 inches x 1.5 inches.

It's a small bag.


----------



## Marko

I bought this one from Milan. I just love the shoulder strap and the red lining...


----------



## retroger

Sharing my first Miu Miu....


----------



## Kajleen

retroger, gorgeous! bought online or not?


----------



## inareverie85

Bought a pre-loved Coffer from Yoogi's!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290614163200?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#cvip_desc

Hoping to clean up the handles and underside to make it look like new! 

Any recommendations for cleaning products for a Coffer?


----------



## abc_kj

Lovinmybags suggested the LV Vachetta dirt removal product for my Vitello Lux bow 
I have yet to purchase/try it through.


----------



## jessag486

Miu Miu dark grey high top glitter sneakers
 click to enlarge


----------



## inareverie85

Thank you! I will definitely look into LovinMyBags products.


----------



## retroger

Kajleen said:


> retroger, gorgeous! bought online or not?



Tks Kajleen...  Nope, I got it from Miu Miu Boutique...


----------



## Ladylu1

My new purchases.


----------



## dotty8

^^ Yay, great!  I wanted to buy these in grey color, but they didn't fit me perfectly (size 38.5 was a little small and 39 was too big)... too bad, they were really gorgeous ... I like this color as well


----------



## vesna

dottyback said:


> my loot!


 
aaah, these are gorgeous !!!


----------



## juicypinkglam

My FIRST miu miu's!!!!


----------



## dotty8

^^ Beautiful!!!


----------



## alescna

Fab shoes!! Esp the cute bow flats


----------



## juicypinkglam

^^ thanks!!  i want more miu's!!


----------



## cmk111

new sparkly miu miu!


----------



## alescna

cmk111 said:


> new sparkly miu miu!
> View attachment 1509439



So pretty! Any more pics? I always wanted sequinned things but afraid they will come off ( I'm not very gentle!)


----------



## chicology

Very buttery soft leather


----------



## Ilgin

cmk111 said:


> new sparkly miu miu!
> View attachment 1509439


 
This bag is amazing!!!



chicology said:


> Very buttery soft leather


Cute! I love the color!


----------



## kawaii7

:d


----------



## butterfly36029

That bag is gorgeous! I love silver hardware bags...!! 



kawaii7 said:


> :d


----------



## sweetfacespout

juicypinkglam said:


> My FIRST miu miu's!!!!


Soooo beautiful, I would kill for those gold glitter heels


----------



## MiuSunshineMiu

Very Cute!!!!  Love the gold glitter!


----------



## peace1029

chicology said:
			
		

> Very buttery soft leather



very chic!


----------



## peace1029

kawaii7 said:
			
		

> :d



beautiful!


----------



## MiuSunshineMiu

Here they are... i bought these for my wedding. :0)

http://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j416/Anglipewatson/EA-laguna-beach-wedding-pictures-019.jpg


----------



## JadeHughes

chicology said:


> Very buttery soft leather



Want!


----------



## SR22

MiuSunshineMiu said:


> Here they are... i bought these for my wedding. :0)
> 
> http://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j416/Anglipewatson/EA-laguna-beach-wedding-pictures-019.jpg




GORRRRRGEOUS!!!!!!!!!  Seriously the most stunning wedding shoes of all time!


----------



## love2shop_26

I pre-sold these from Nordstrom.  They're amazingly comfortable!


----------



## Lavenderpastel

love all the shoes!


----------



## Chanel 0407

When did you get these glitter pumps.  I got the ones from this season but would like these.




juicypinkglam said:


> My FIRST miu miu's!!!!


----------



## juicypinkglam

Chanel 0407 said:


> When did you get these glitter pumps.  I got the ones from this season but would like these.



Hi! I got these in late September from Neiman's, I saw a few pairs on ebay about a month or two ago. Good luck


----------



## kawaii7

:d


----------



## dotty8

^^ Ohh, cuteee


----------



## kawaii7

the shoe was 40% off  MUAHHA


----------



## kawaii7

:d


----------



## butterfly36029

the color of the nappa cloquet is gorgeous!! congrats!!!


----------



## dotty8

OMG, another great purchase... I love the stuff


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

kawaii7 said:


> :d



Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Ilgin

kawaii7 said:


> :d


 


kawaii7 said:


> :d


 
AMAZING!!! I love your combos!


----------



## alescna

kawaii7 said:


> :d



Love love the clutch!! Super gorgeous colour!!


----------



## LouChanMiuBal

My first MiuMiu -- purchased on January 2011 -- Rosewood color


----------



## peace1029

LouChanMiuBal said:
			
		

> My first MiuMiu -- purchased on January 2011 -- Rosewood color



lovely


----------



## butterfly_baby

retroger said:


> Sharing my first Miu Miu....



may I ask what color that is? love it


----------



## kawaii7

i attached my marc jacob green thing that i bought today to show the light of the coral red miu miu clutch!! the color is better in that picture!!!


----------



## AzahM

I am currently falling in love with Miu Miu bags and shoes. These are my 2 first Miu Miu collections. Saving $$$ to get shoes?? and Bow Bag. 
The pics not very good since taken under warm light. It is Cornflower Blue and I had to get the Green keychain because the boutique only have blue with silver brass and green with gold brass. I do think it stands out in the crowd. What do you think??


----------



## dotty8

^^ Nice!  

I did the same with my Mughetto bag - I put Hermes kitty charm on it


----------



## butterfly36029

Congrats!!!! Love the emerald green charm!!


----------



## mjpang

My New Wallet finally arrived!!!


----------



## EchoZZ

fell in love with it on the first sight when I saw it in the window !!!


----------



## AzahM

lurve your wallet , although I know I can't buy it yet because my kiddos love to play with my purse, so have to stick with my current LV mono wallet.


----------



## Bijou_Bonne

mjpang said:


> My New Wallet finally arrived!!!



This wallet is gorg! What is the name and style number please.


----------



## alescna

EchoZZ said:


> fell in love with it on the first sight when I saw it in the window !!!


 
so cute! i haven't seen this before - how big is it, and what is it like inside?


----------



## LouChanMiuBal

Just got my Miu Miu Bow in Blue on December 29th, and took her to a trip to Bangkok


----------



## EchoZZ

alescna said:


> so cute! i haven't seen this before - how big is it, and what is it like inside?



it's from this new season. there are more bright colors coming out (green, organe blue),all very nice!!
this is quite small, u can simply put mobile, a small wallet and few cosmetics in! they've got another bigger similar design as well!!


----------



## Ilgin

EchoZZ said:


> fell in love with it on the first sight when I saw it in the window !!!


 
Beautiful!!


----------



## Ilgin

amazing new purchases, everyone!!


----------



## mrs.JC

LouChanMiuBal said:


> Just got my Miu Miu Bow in Blue on December 29th, and took her to a trip to Bangkok




  I am in love with your Miu Miu.


----------



## LouChanMiuBal

mrs.JC said:


> I am in love with your Miu Miu.



Thank you...I'm in love with it tooo


----------



## butterfly36029

I don't know the style number but it's from the Vernice Fiocco Metal line that recently came out and from what I hear it's sold out.



Bijou_Bonne said:


> This wallet is gorg! What is the name and style number please.


----------



## dotty8

Bijou_Bonne said:


> This wallet is gorg! What is the name and style number please.


 
You can see the code for this item on this link : http://www.miumiu.com/it/IT/e-store/dep/gifts-2011/cat/wallets/product/5M0506_ETQ_F0LIY#

It's *Cod. 5M0506 ETQ F0LIY* and the colors' names are Antico and Orchidea.


----------



## Hikitten

Just bought a new wallet. I love it. It's so light and functional. Love the leather, matches my other bags. 
It has card compartments inside so it's easy to access what I need.


----------



## Bijou_Bonne

dotty8 said:


> You can see the code for this item on this link : http://www.miumiu.com/it/IT/e-store/dep/gifts-2011/cat/wallets/product/5M0506_ETQ_F0LIY#
> 
> It's *Cod. 5M0506 ETQ F0LIY* and the colors' names are Antico and Orchidea.



Thank you!


----------



## ClassyVintage

So my mom is addicted to mui mui I should post all her mui mui bow/jewell flats and her few mui mui bags. Anyone like to see them. Shes got one bag I love to own myself its mademossille sorry spelt wrong in black and a light blue frost looking color.


----------



## ClassyVintage

LouChanMiuBal said:


> My first MiuMiu -- purchased on January 2011 -- Rosewood color


my mom has that same bag in same color. I love it !


----------



## Nyanko

Just a tiny bracelet, but hopefully it will be the first of many~


----------



## LouChanMiuBal

ClassyVintage said:


> my mom has that same bag in same color. I love it !



 Yeah, it's a lovely color.
We are still waiting for you to post the pics of your mom's MiuMiu collection


----------



## Ilgin

My new shades


----------



## macaroonchica93

Ilgin said:
			
		

> My new shades



Cute shades


----------



## macaroonchica93

AzahM said:
			
		

> I am currently falling in love with Miu Miu bags and shoes. These are my 2 first Miu Miu collections. Saving $$$ to get shoes?? and Bow Bag.
> The pics not very good since taken under warm light. It is Cornflower Blue and I had to get the Green keychain because the boutique only have blue with silver brass and green with gold brass. I do think it stands out in the crowd. What do you think??



Cute bag, the color is beautiful


----------



## macaroonchica93

LouChanMiuBal said:
			
		

> Just got my Miu Miu Bow in Blue on December 29th, and took her to a trip to Bangkok



Congrats , Miu Miu bags are always great for traveling


----------



## mollymollyhung

Hikitten said:


> Just bought a new wallet. I love it. It's so light and functional. Love the leather, matches my other bags.
> It has card compartments inside so it's easy to access what I need.



great wallet!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Are those adorable leather Miu Miu bracelets still available?


----------



## butterfly36029

Yes, they are still available, they change colors available ever season


----------



## shellybows

Ilgin said:


> My new shades



Cute shades! Would love to have those hehe


----------



## jazmini

http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/193748/193748_in_l.jpg


----------



## juicypinkglam

butterfly36029 said:


> Yes, they are still available, they change colors available ever season



hmmm i don't see them on the web store anymore??


----------



## dotty8

^^ Yes, they don't put everything on their web site... I've noticed that they change the assortiment in the e-store quite frequently, esp. the accessories... so I guess you'd still be able to find those bracelets in their boutiques


----------



## prettypeonies

Nyanko said:


> Just a tiny bracelet, but hopefully it will be the first of many~


 
Beautiful shot, i love the cute bracelet


----------



## Rexelly

Love this!


----------



## jnrj03

mjpang said:


> My New Wallet finally arrived!!!



Your wallet is GORGEOUSSSS!!! Super jelly!


----------



## jmcadon

I am loving this red Miu Miu bag I picked up on the bay...


----------



## skyeee

Nyanko said:
			
		

> Just a tiny bracelet, but hopefully it will be the first of many~



its so pretty! how much was it and where did you purchase it from? thanks!!


----------



## leyingamanda

Bought at Sin$640. Sweet color and was love at 1st sight!


----------



## dotty8

^^ Nice!!Is this the new Peonia color?


----------



## leyingamanda

Yes it's peonia!,



dotty8 said:


> ^^ Nice!!Is this the new Peonia color?


----------



## ClassyVintage

LouChanMiuBal said:


> Yeah, it's a lovely color.
> We are still waiting for you to post the pics of your mom's MiuMiu collection


 As soon as I can find them she hides them well.


----------



## skyeee

i've always wanted to get this! the colors are all so nice!


----------



## pandorabox

chicology said:


> Bought these...



I love these... do they still sell them?


----------



## serene

Got my ostrich heart bracelet too!  thought that miumiu would not sell those anymore since there's none available at their online store.


----------



## taho

jmcadon said:


> I am loving this red Miu Miu bag I picked up on the bay...



Love it! What a gorgeous color, too...

How does the leather feel?


----------



## chicology

pandorabox said:


> I love these... do they still sell them?


Hi, I'm not too sure. It's call Madras Sling. Try checking


----------



## imallaboutbags

oh that's so cute 


serene said:


> Got my ostrich heart bracelet too!  thought that miumiu would not sell those anymore since there's none available at their online store.


----------



## Pursebop

The January trip to Vegas was just too much fun! The designer showrooms are stocked with the most up to date and saavy collections. Sharing with my fellow PF'ers....here's the matelasse limited edition framed gold clutch $1495.00 http://forum.purseblog.com/miu-miu/mui-mui-gold-clutch-reveal-735072.htmlAND these Retro shades in glittering grey/gold
Simply could not resist!
Enjoy and thank you for sharing in my MUI MUI reveals!


----------



## Ilgin

******** said:


> The January trip to Vegas was just too much fun! The designer showrooms are stocked with the most up to date and saavy collections. Sharing with my fellow PF'ers....here's the matelasse limited edition framed gold clutch $1495.00 http://forum.purseblog.com/miu-miu/mui-mui-gold-clutch-reveal-735072.htmlAND these Retro shades in glittering grey/gold
> Simply could not resist!
> Enjoy and thank you for sharing in my MUI MUI reveals!


 
These shades are amazing!


----------



## Pursebop

Thank you soooo much!


----------



## dotty8

Very nice, I like them too!  Congrats! Just be careful with the name, it's Miu Miu, not Mui Mui


----------



## Hermancat

******** said:


> The January trip to Vegas was just too much fun! The designer showrooms are stocked with the most up to date and saavy collections. Sharing with my fellow PF'ers....here's the matelasse limited edition framed gold clutch $1495.00 http://forum.purseblog.com/miu-miu/mui-mui-gold-clutch-reveal-735072.htmlAND these Retro shades in glittering grey/gold
> Simply could not resist!
> Enjoy and thank you for sharing in my MUI MUI reveals!


Great buys!

Love both - Congrats!


----------



## AbioOyi

serene said:


> Got my ostrich heart bracelet too!  thought that miumiu would not sell those anymore since there's none available at their online store.



I've been looking everywhere for the bracelet. Where did you get it and how much did you pay?


----------



## serene

AbioOyi said:


> I've been looking everywhere for the bracelet. Where did you get it and how much did you pay?



Don't know where you're from, but I got it from (London) Sloane st's MiuMiu. It was £115, so you could almost get two of the other ones for the same price ush:

Hopefully you'll find one soon! Try calling MiuMiu stores and they'll check at their system which store has the item you want.


----------



## AbioOyi

serene said:


> Don't know where you're from, but I got it from (London) Sloane st's MiuMiu. It was £115, so you could almost get two of the other ones for the same price ush:
> 
> Hopefully you'll find one soon! Try calling MiuMiu stores and they'll check at their system which store has the item you want.



I live in Frankfurt. I'm going to be stopping by on Monday. My fingers are crossed hopefully its there.


----------



## pursesxoxo27

So I got as a gift the Vitello Lux Shopper in Antico pink.  It's growing on me, but not sure how to style with the bag, since I normally carry pretty big handbags in neutral colors that match almost everything.  

Suggestions, please?

Here's the one I have:
http://luxclusive.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/miu-miu-vitello-lux-satchel-mughetto-1.jpg

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Katie B.

I have this one


----------



## serene

AbioOyi said:


> I live in Frankfurt. I'm going to be stopping by on Monday. My fingers are crossed hopefully its there.



any luck?


----------



## pursesxoxo27

Vitello Lux Shopper!


----------



## AbioOyi

serene said:


> any luck?



Yeah the Frankfurt store has about 7-8 more in stock. But I decided to get the coin purse wallet instead.(I lost mine when i went out this past weekend. I'll post pictures later) I most likely will get the bracelet later this month.


----------



## serene

AbioOyi said:


> Yeah the Frankfurt store has about 7-8 more in stock. But I decided to get the coin purse wallet instead.(I lost mine when i went out this past weekend. I'll post pictures later) I most likely will get the bracelet later this month.



great


----------



## BiewerBirkin

I have been in love  with the Miu Miu Aviator Hobo since I saw it.  My Birthday is coming up in a few weeks so I thought it was time to splurge and buy myself a dream bag.  I've named her Miu Miu Birdie... lolol  She's coming tomorrow... overnight express from the Manhattan store... I'm SOOOO EXCITED!!!!   Billy the wonderful salesman at Miu Miu took photos for me as I was originally looking for the carmel color one... but the only color they had in the store was called Argilla?  Can't remember how it's spelled... but I fell madly in love the minute I saw it.  Here are the photos he sent... and my new bag.. I'm super excited     isn't she pretty?


----------



## serene

BiewerBirkin said:


> I have been in love  with the Miu Miu Aviator Hobo since I saw it.  My Birthday is coming up in a few weeks so I thought it was time to splurge and buy myself a dream bag.  I've named her Miu Miu Birdie... lolol  She's coming tomorrow... overnight express from the Manhattan store... I'm SOOOO EXCITED!!!!   Billy the wonderful salesman at Miu Miu took photos for me as I was originally looking for the carmel color one... but the only color they had in the store was called Argilla?  Can't remember how it's spelled... but I fell madly in love the minute I saw it.  Here are the photos he sent... and my new bag.. I'm super excited     isn't she pretty?



congrats!!


----------



## Pursebop

dotty8 said:


> Very nice, I like them too!  Congrats! Just be careful with the name, it's Miu Miu, not Mui Mui


Thank u ...


----------



## Marko

Miu Miu bauletto matelasse nero: Just love it, it's so beautiful and practical!


----------



## bfali

**********- those sunnies are AMAZING.  I would love to see a modeling pic!!!!

*pursesxoxo27*- I love your new bag- perfect color for spring/summer!


----------



## winniethelucky

pursesxoxo27 : LOVE UR BAG!! is this mini???


----------



## poppyseed

BiewerBirkin said:


> I have been in love  with the Miu Miu Aviator Hobo since I saw it.  My Birthday is coming up in a few weeks so I thought it was time to splurge and buy myself a dream bag. I've named her Miu Miu Birdie... lolol She's coming tomorrow... overnight express from the Manhattan store... I'm SOOOO EXCITED!!!!  Billy the wonderful salesman at Miu Miu took photos for me as I was originally looking for the carmel color one... but the only color they had in the store was called Argilla? Can't remember how it's spelled... but I fell madly in love the minute I saw it. Here are the photos he sent... and my new bag.. I'm super excited    isn't she pretty?


 

This is absolutely adorable, everything the colour, style...such a great summer purse!


----------



## poppyseed

Marko said:


> Miu Miu bauletto matelasse nero: Just love it, it's so beautiful and practical!


 
Congrats! Are they new coussins with the black coffer in your avi?


----------



## Pursebop

bfali said:
			
		

> ********- those sunnies are AMAZING.  I would love to see a modeling pic!!!!
> 
> pursesxoxo27- I love your new bag- perfect color for spring/summer!






			
				winniethelucky said:
			
		

> pursesxoxo27 : LOVE UR BAG!! is this mini???



Thank you so much....I wore shades in NYC this last weekend while visiting and everyone complimented me....I mean they are quite loud, but ever so retro and I just love them! 

The mini in my avatar is an exclusive edition created for the Bellagio opening in Vegas!


----------



## Marko

poppyseed said:


> Congrats! Are they new coussins with the black coffer in your avi?


Uh, they are!  Having an obsession with MM matelassé bags...


----------



## poppyseed

Marko said:


> Uh, they are!  Having an obsession with MM matelassé bags...


 

don't blame you, they are lovely


----------



## AbioOyi

BiewerBirkin said:


> I have been in love  with the Miu Miu Aviator Hobo since I saw it.  My Birthday is coming up in a few weeks so I thought it was time to splurge and buy myself a dream bag.  I've named her Miu Miu Birdie... lolol  She's coming tomorrow... overnight express from the Manhattan store... I'm SOOOO EXCITED!!!!   Billy the wonderful salesman at Miu Miu took photos for me as I was originally looking for the carmel color one... but the only color they had in the store was called Argilla?  Can't remember how it's spelled... but I fell madly in love the minute I saw it.  Here are the photos he sent... and my new bag.. I'm super excited     isn't she pretty?



this is absolutely beautiful!! The color and leather contrast GENIUS!! I want it so bad!!


----------



## AbioOyi

woohoo!! its finally my turn!! I've been meaning to post these for the past 2 weeks but I've been very busy. She's not as glamorous or as big as everyone else's posts but I love her just the same. A little background info, I was originally planning on getting the heart bracelet. but I'd lost my wallet when I went out with some friends. The SA showed this to be and I've been n love ever since.


----------



## artsygirl

Marko said:


> Miu Miu bauletto matelasse nero: Just love it, it's so beautiful and practical!



Ooooh, that is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Marko

artsygirl said:


> Ooooh, that is GORGEOUS!


Thank you!


----------



## joxyellow

my first miumiu purchase! 
Matelasse Leather Clutch Black


----------



## winniethelucky

joxyellow : nice!!! urs come with the strip? when i got this in hk i didnt know there is black colour ( got it in pink colour.


----------



## joxyellow

winniethelucky said:


> joxyellow : nice!!! urs come with the strip? when i got this in hk i didnt know there is black colour ( got it in pink colour.


winniethelucky: nopes, my doesn't comes with the sling strap. Got mine from europe.


----------



## Lady_Dana

Katie B. said:
			
		

> I have this one



Wow STUNNING!! congratulations! 
may i know please what's the name or code of this bag? And the price pleass?


----------



## alicewqy

Nice!!! I am now looking for it. Roughly how much did you get for the clutch? Can't seem to find it on their miu miu estore.



joxyellow said:


> my first miumiu purchase!
> Matelasse Leather Clutch Black


----------



## joxyellow

alicewqy said:


> Nice!!! I am now looking for it. Roughly how much did you get for the clutch? Can't seem to find it on their miu miu estore.


I got mine from Miu Miu store in Milan. Got it at 330euro. 
hope it helps!


----------



## Marko

joxyellow said:


> my first miumiu purchase!
> Matelasse Leather Clutch Black


Congrats! That's very pretty! I've got this one in gold and it came with a strap. From Paris, Printemps.


----------



## Pursebop

Mine is from Holiday 2011 @$1495.00 but did not come with straps


----------



## zbuu

pursesxoxo27 said:


> Vitello Lux Shopper!


thats such a pretty shade of pink!! miu miu does girly glam best  enjoy babe!


----------



## butterfly36029

@********, that's one stunning Miu Miu clutch!!! congrats!!


----------



## aaliyah

that looks very classy.congrats on u'r new miu miu!



joxyellow said:


> my first miumiu purchase!
> Matelasse Leather Clutch Black


----------



## cocosapphire

My newest Miu Miu purchase...Black Patent Pumps


----------



## Lexia1157

AzahM said:


> I am currently falling in love with Miu Miu bags and shoes. These are my 2 first Miu Miu collections. Saving $$$ to get shoes?? and Bow Bag.
> The pics not very good since taken under warm light. It is Cornflower Blue and I had to get the Green keychain because the boutique only have blue with silver brass and green with gold brass. I do think it stands out in the crowd. What do you think??




Gorgeous bags you have !!!!! may i know what's the model name of this beauty ?


----------



## bucolina

BellaShoes said:


> Picked these up last week... love the leather flower detail...


OMG they are absolutly adorable!!! 

as soon my order arrives from Net a porter (I orderd the silver sequin leather ones with the think heel and the bow on the front  )
and from miu miu i am right now ordering the silver glitter sneakers with little studs on the front )

i will post pictures 

xoxo


----------



## Lady_Dana

LouChanMiuBal said:
			
		

> My first MiuMiu -- purchased on January 2011 -- Rosewood color



I love ur bag!! Im concidering buying one, what do u think of it is it heavy? Roomy? Good for everyday use?


----------



## vink

Marko said:


> Miu Miu bauletto matelasse nero: Just love it, it's so beautiful and practical!


 
It's so beautiful!!!! Is it a seasonal design or it's a permanent design? TIA!!!


----------



## pinoko24

Bought these few weeks ago, but i think you can still purchase them at the boutiques, saw them yesterday.


----------



## dotty8

^^ Gorgeous!! 

I love the pictures, esp. the ones with the doggy!


----------



## purseobsessed4

pinoko24 said:


> Bought these few weeks ago, but i think you can still purchase them at the boutiques, saw them yesterday.



Your new shoes are adorable!!  I love how your dog is admiring your shoes along with us!!  He/she should join us on TPF!!


----------



## pinoko24

dotty8 said:


> ^^ Gorgeous!!
> 
> I love the pictures, esp. the ones with the doggy!


Thanks!


----------



## pinoko24

purseobsessed4 said:


> Your new shoes are adorable!!  I love how your dog is admiring your shoes along with us!!  He/she should join us on TPF!!


Thanks, yeah my dog is always curious about what I am doing.


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Hi Ladies, great thread!  Would like to share my first Miu Miu, loving her so much! She's soft and fresh like baby buttocks!


----------



## purseobsessed4

pinoko24 said:


> Thanks, yeah my dog is always curious about what I am doing.



Oh my gosh!!  I just realized who you have as your avatar!  I love Black Jack, and little Pinoko is so cute!!  Especially when she does, "Acchonburike!"  I collect the Black Jack comic series and have watched all the animae, they are all so clean and decent, hehe


----------



## pinoko24

purseobsessed4 said:


> Oh my gosh!!  I just realized who you have as your avatar!  I love Black Jack, and little Pinoko is so cute!!  Especially when she does, "Acchonburike!"  I collect the Black Jack comic series and have watched all the animae, they are all so clean and decent, hehe



wow it's so good to see someone is a big fan of Black Jack too. That's one of my favorite comic series.


----------



## dotty8

oOChuChuOo said:


> Hi Ladies, great thread!  Would like to share my first Miu Miu, loving her so much! She's soft and fresh like baby buttocks!


 
Congrats!


----------



## oOChuChuOo

dotty8 said:
			
		

> Congrats!



Thanks Dotty  I've been lusting to get her for quite a while now! Love that I got her at a good price too!


----------



## dotty8

^^ That's great! Is this the large size or the smaller one?  I really like Coffer bags, maybe I'll get one, too


----------



## alescna

pinoko24 said:


> Bought these few weeks ago, but i think you can still purchase them at the boutiques, saw them yesterday.


 

So pretty!!!


----------



## oOChuChuOo

dotty8 said:
			
		

> ^^ That's great! Is this the large size or the smaller one?  I really like Coffer bags, maybe I'll get one, too



It's large  I love the softness of the lamb... It's really buttery soft! I think they increased the price, where I am in Singapore, from 2.6 to 3.01k!


----------



## bibao

Got this in new york last dec. xmas gift from hubby during our honeymoon. Got this bcos i super love and adore the super soft calf....


----------



## bibao

Got this in HK...gift from hubby...


----------



## bibao

bibao said:
			
		

> got this in new york last dec. Xmas gift from hubby during our honeymoon. Got this bcos i super love and adore the super soft calf....


----------



## jolc63

BellaShoes said:


> Picked these up last week... love the leather flower detail...


----------



## yinnie

Miu miu shoes 

http://instagr.am/p/KtwG-Tk6HM/


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

My first bag and wallet!


----------



## dotty8

^^ Congrats!!  I haven't seen this style of wallet, is it a new style? It's so cute!
And I love the bag, too... which color is this? Maybe Rosa?


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

Thank you!

I have no idea what the color is to be honest! Can't find it on the receipt or anywhere else

I think the style of the wallet is new, they also have it in beige and black 
Ii have seen so many things in the boutique that i have never seen on the miu miu website!


----------



## dotty8

^^ Yay, that's great!  I'm planning on going to the Miu miu store next week, I'll check out the new things... Where did you buy your stuff, in the Netherlands?


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

No i got them in Milan! We dont have a miu miu boutique here  

They had so many amazing shoes!


----------



## Velaija

I recently purchased this Miu Miu Bow Bag, and I'm in love with it!


----------



## MiuMiu_Girl

I love the bow bag! I just purchased a Rosa too and it's the best color for spring/summer. I really want a pistachio mini bow bag as my next purchase.... these colors are all so irresistible!


----------



## bduchovny

SuzanneVuitton said:


> My first bag and wallet!




The colors go so well together! Beautiful!


----------



## bduchovny

oOChuChuOo said:


> Hi Ladies, great thread!  Would like to share my first Miu Miu, loving her so much! She's soft and fresh like baby buttocks!



The black looks so rich on this bag! Usually blacks for me kind of fall flat. This, on the other hand, looks incredible! Miu miu can do no wrong lol


----------



## oOChuChuOo

bduchovny said:
			
		

> The black looks so rich on this bag! Usually blacks for me kind of fall flat. This, on the other hand, looks incredible! Miu miu can do no wrong lol



Thanks bduchovny! I love her so much, she really feels creamy to the touch. She's not JET black too and the softness of the lamb gives it a nice shine.


----------



## Fashion Seine

My 1st Miu Miu!

(all pictures by me on my blog)


----------



## Champers21

My bling heels!


----------



## Shivadiva

Fashion Seine said:


> My 1st Miu Miu!
> 
> (all pictures by me on my blog)


 
Great bag & colour! Congrats!


----------



## juicypinkglam

^love the glitter heels!!



pinoko24 said:


> Bought these few weeks ago, but i think you can still purchase them at the boutiques, saw them yesterday.



gorgeous!! are the flats true to size? normally i size up for miu miu wondering if these were any different 

just purchased these on sale ush:


----------



## Shopmore

My first pair of Miu Miu's!!!   I pre-sold them @ Nordstrom for 40% off, then come to find out they were taken off the sale list on the first day of the sale.  I'm so happy I was still able to get them for the sale price


----------



## smcav

my 1st designer bag.  I love it!


----------



## AD1988

MIU MIU Sandaaaaals


----------



## Blurqueen

My 4th Miumiu baby....


----------



## oOChuChuOo

AD1988 said:


> MIU MIU Sandaaaaals


 
The cutest things! Love those cheeries! Great buy!


----------



## Mithril

Blurqueen said:
			
		

> My 4th Miumiu baby....



Yummy chocolate color: love!  Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mithril

AD1988 said:
			
		

> MIU MIU Sandaaaaals



Awesome!!!! I love cherries too.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Vintasia

AD1988 said:


> MIU MIU Sandaaaaals


 Love those!


----------



## injenue

Adding to my love for miu miu shoes!!! Picked up these cute kitten heels for a bargain *heart*


----------



## injenue

AD1988 said:


> MIU MIU Sandaaaaals


 
these are cuteness!!!


----------



## smooglet

I'm so excited! 

View attachment 1776266


View attachment 1776268


View attachment 1776270


----------



## smooglet

smooglet said:


> I'm so excited!
> 
> View attachment 1776266
> 
> 
> View attachment 1776268
> 
> 
> View attachment 1776270
> 
> 
> View attachment 1776272


Sorry...I posted other pictures of the wallet at different angles, opened, etc and the different compartments...but I guess I don't know how to attach correctly! Eeep.


----------



## ccasanovac

OMG That is an amazing color.  Your dog is the cutest one I have ever seen too!


----------



## smooglet

ccasanovac said:


> OMG That is an amazing color.  Your dog is the cutest one I have ever seen too!


Thank you


----------



## Harper Quinn

My new babies


----------



## gratefull

Harper Quinn said:


> My new babies



cant see


----------



## Harper Quinn

gratefull said:


> cant see



Oh no!I attached it again!Hopefully that resolves it


----------



## dotty8

I can see both pictures  Very cute!


----------



## Ilgin

AD1988 said:


> MIU MIU Sandaaaaals



Super cute!!!


----------



## ipekkeles

Found these for %50 off and thought they will be timeless, good classic pair of pumps. However, I'm having second thoughts right now. On one hand i don't wear heels daily, only wear them for special occasions and for formal work meetings. On the other hand i don't have a sensible pair of black heels, i'm pretty tall and a big klutz, cannot walk on heels higher than 31/2 inches, so this pair is perfect... Idk...

















Btw, i'm a UK5 but bought these in 36.5. Tried some other sandals (including a pair or super cute starfish sandals that i might go back and purchase) and shoes and apparently my Miu Miu shoe size is 36.5.


----------



## Hikitten

ipekkeles said:
			
		

> Found these for %50 off and thought they will be timeless, good classic pair of pumps. However, I'm having second thoughts right now. On one hand i don't wear heels daily, only wear them for special occasions and for formal work meetings. On the other hand i don't have a sensible pair of black heels, i'm pretty tall and a big klutz, cannot walk on heels higher than 31/2 inches, so this pair is perfect... Idk...
> 
> Btw, i'm a UK5 but bought these in 36.5. Tried some other sandals (including a pair or super cute starfish sandals that i might go back and purchase) and shoes and apparently my Miu Miu shoe size is 36.5.



What a find! You should be able to wear these for years to come. Such a classic simple style. Did you get these at a boutique? How much were they?


----------



## ipekkeles

Hikitten said:


> What a find! You should be able to wear these for years to come. Such a classic simple style. Did you get these at a boutique? How much were they?



Thank you! I found these at our local Saks Fifth Avenue type department store called Beymen. They were originally 1060TRY ($585-ish) and i paid 530TRY ($292-ish).


----------



## aliceunchained

My beautiful new Cipria bow!


----------



## Marko

aliceunchained said:


> My beautiful new Cipria bow!


So pretty! Love this color! Congrats!


----------



## aliceunchained

Thank you!


----------



## jenn805

aliceunchained said:


> My beautiful new Cipria bow!


 
Love it


----------



## aliceunchained

Thank you! The weather has been so temperamental, I'm afraid to take her out!:rain:


----------



## Metteandersen

Hi girls

Just bought this bag from a private seller here in Denmark. However I was expecting it to be a lot bigger. does anyone know if this style comes in different sizes??

thanks!


----------



## Hikitten

Metteandersen said:
			
		

> Hi girls
> 
> Just bought this bag from a private seller here in Denmark. However I was expecting it to be a lot bigger. does anyone know if this style comes in different sizes??
> 
> thanks!



Beautiful color. Congratulations! I've only seen this style in one size. How big is it?


----------



## Metteandersen

Hikitten said:


> Beautiful color. Congratulations! I've only seen this style in one size. How big is it?



it´s very similar to balenciaga city..(size wise). I did a bit of research and found out that mine is the smaller version and not the large one.


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

Hi everyone, I am looking for miu miu mini coffer bag charms/keychains in any colours. If anyone owns one & would like to sell... I am very keen to purchase it. I am also looking for e miu miu mini bow bag charms/key chains in purple & green colours. Please kindly email me. Thank you very much!


----------



## Myrkur

Champers21 said:


> My bling heels!


----------



## Hikitten

Metteandersen said:


> it´s very similar to balenciaga city..(size wise). I did a bit of research and found out that mine is the smaller version and not the large one.



Really? Maybe they didn't sell that size in the US or I haven't seen it. I love the shape of this bag.  Where do you buy Miu Miu in Denmark? I'm heading there tomorrow actually and want to look for a small bag that I think was only sold in Europe. DH is Danish, we're visiting friends and family.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

AD1988 said:


> MIU MIU Sandaaaaals



OMG those are so cute...and looks great with your blue pants!


----------



## honeybunch

Cinderella CoCo said:


> Hi everyone, I am looking for miu miu mini coffer bag charms/keychains in any colours. If anyone owns one & would like to sell... I am very keen to purchase it. I am also looking for e miu miu mini bow bag charms/key chains in purple & green colours. Please kindly email me. Thank you very much!



Hi, I'm afraid you're not allowed to buy and sell on this forum.


----------



## tickledmepink

aliceunchained said:


> My beautiful new Cipria bow!



Pretty!


----------



## Marko

Metteandersen said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just bought this bag from a private seller here in Denmark. However I was expecting it to be a lot bigger. does anyone know if this style comes in different sizes??
> 
> thanks!


Wow! What a lovely nappa charm in a beautiful & rare colour! Congrats! I think there'are different sizes of this bag. I once had a nappa charm which was larger..


----------



## Uromastyx

My boyfriend bought me a lovely Miu Miu Madras Shoulder Bag in Pink !! 
I had been wanting to buy it for a long time but its been sold out for quite a while. 
He is definitely a thoughtful one (such a keeper) 
Without further ado~~~~


----------



## dotty8

^^ Congrats, it's cute!  I have a pink Madras cardholder to match this bag, hehe


----------



## Marko

Uromastyx said:


> My boyfriend bought me a lovely Miu Miu Madras Shoulder Bag in Pink !!
> I had been wanting to buy it for a long time but its been sold out for quite a while.
> He is definitely a thoughtful one (such a keeper)
> Without further ado~~~~


It's so lovely! Love the colour! Congrats!!


----------



## Marko

It just arrived: matelassé bauletto aperto in colour "Erica"! I love this colour! What do you think?


----------



## gratefull

gorgeous Marko!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Marko

gratefull said:


> gorgeous Marko!!  Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## gratefull

Marko said:


> Thank you!



for sure!

I looove your bag collection Marko.  I remember seeing pics earlier in the year.


----------



## 4purse

Marko said:


> It just arrived: matelassé bauletto aperto in colour "Erica"! I love this colour! What do you think?


L O V E the bag and color. I have always loved the Matelasse bag from Miu Miu...has such style. I have it in black but this color makes me want another


----------



## Marko

4purse said:


> L O V E the bag and color. I have always loved the Matelasse bag from Miu Miu...has such style. I have it in black but this color makes me want another


Thank you for your comments!


----------



## mollymollyhung

the color! 



Marko said:


> It just arrived: matelassé bauletto aperto in colour "Erica"! I love this colour! What do you think?


----------



## fanmiu

This is my first miu miu, and I am in love with it. Actually I don't know the style of this bag. It's similar to the bow bag, only this one is so big like 17'' wide and it does not have a strap. I bought it on ebay for a really good deal, I  made sure it is authentic, and the condition is amazing! I am just so happy with it.


----------



## rycechica1016

Marko said:
			
		

> It just arrived: matelassé bauletto aperto in colour "Erica"! I love this colour! What do you think?



i think it's so gorgeous!  i love the color!


----------



## chunkylover53

New Miu Miu pumps. LOVE!


----------



## Marko

chunkylover53 said:


> New Miu Miu pumps. LOVE!


Wow! They are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## missbrasilnyc

I don't see too many bow bags in black, is this not a very popular color? (I know there's one just a few posts above me, but I haven't seen any of the shiny leather versions in black on here), do you guys like it in black?


----------



## morejunkny

missbrasilnyc said:
			
		

> I don't see too many bow bags in black, is this not a very popular color? (I know there's one just a few posts above me, but I haven't seen any of the shiny leather versions in black on here), do you guys like it in black?



I feel like there are so many pretty colors that show off the details better, and there are so many other styles and brands of black bags, that my bows should be something other than black. Also, because I almost always wear black, I chose bow colors that contrast well-shades of pink and gray.

Anyway, I like bow bags in all colors-if black is most useful for you, you should get black-and post a reveal!


----------



## fanmiu

missbrasilnyc said:


> I don't see too many bow bags in black, is this not a very popular color? (I know there's one just a few posts above me, but I haven't seen any of the shiny leather versions in black on here), do you guys like it in black?




Hi, The one I have is actually dark brown and it could look black in dark lighting. I got this bag for a really good deal , so I don't mind the color. Personally if I can choose the color, I would like something more colorful as I think with a colorful miu miu, it makes an outfit much more interesting.


----------



## missbrasilnyc

fanmiu said:


> Hi, The one I have is actually dark brown and it could look black in dark lighting. I got this bag for a really good deal , so I don't mind the color. Personally if I can choose the color, I would like something more colorful as I think with a colorful miu miu, it makes an outfit much more interesting.



Oh I'm sorry! I guess it was the lighting  I'm torn because I feel like black would match with waaay more things, but the beiges are just so gorgeous.


----------



## fanmiu

missbrasilnyc said:


> Oh I'm sorry! I guess it was the lighting  I'm torn because I feel like black would match with waaay more things, but the beiges are just so gorgeous.



It's ok. I am looking into another miu miu bag that is medium brown, the type of brown that pop out like sughero bow. I think this color goes well with everything and at the same time it's a nice color. Light color miu miu is very difficult to take care of though. My friend's light pink miu miu became really dark. I feel so bad for her. What color do you have in mind?


----------



## missbrasilnyc

fanmiu said:


> It's ok. I am looking into another miu miu bag that is medium brown, the type of brown that pop out like sughero bow. I think this color goes well with everything and at the same time it's a nice color. Light color miu miu is very difficult to take care of though. My friend's light pink miu miu became really dark. I feel so bad for her. What color do you have in mind?



That sounds like a really lovely color, I think the brown would take you through the fall and into the spring, to be quite honest  

That was my other concern! I feel like with the lighter colors I'd seen stains more easily and that would drive me nuts... I'm really, really thinking of going with the black..nero I think it's called? But I'm still thinking about it. Anyway, I'm only going to be purchasing this like...a looong time from now lol, still have to save up and feel OK with spending that much on a bag... but I'm not into the bright pinks or blues they have on the website. When I get one it'll either be black or a beige, I think!  Post pictures when you get your bag!


----------



## U-lala

chunkylover53 said:


> New Miu Miu pumps. LOVE!



Very cute!


----------



## designergab

I bought the Madras tote in Nero from the Sydney store! Thanks Aaron Ho who helped me with the choice!


----------



## missbrasilnyc

designergab said:


> I bought the Madras tote in Nero from the Sydney store! Thanks Aaron Ho who helped me with the choice!
> 
> View attachment 1853418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853419



That is suuuch a nice bag!


----------



## designergab

Thank you!! Im just loving it! Only complaint is clasp can be tricky to lock if the bag is not full but since when does 100% functionality matter??


----------



## kett

Function schmunction - it is so gorgeous!


----------



## Marko

So stylish! Congrats!


----------



## U-lala

designergab said:


> I bought the Madras tote in Nero from the Sydney store! Thanks Aaron Ho who helped me with the choice!


Love the color! Beautiful!


----------



## designergab

kett said:
			
		

> Function schmunction - it is so gorgeous!



Haha I suppose all the lucky ladies with a Birkin don't consider function??


----------



## myism

designergab said:


> I bought the Madras tote in Nero from the Sydney store! Thanks Aaron Ho who helped me with the choice!
> 
> View attachment 1853418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853419



pretty bag  mod pics plz!


----------



## designergab

Hello ladies... Here are some more pics...First pic shows stunning butter soft suede lining!! I can't stop smelling my bag hahaha!! Last pic is me modeling my bag in my gym gear earring slippers.. Hahaha it's not about me it's about the Madras!!!


----------



## shukiki

Hi everyone, wanted to share my Miu Miu crystal heel oxfords in the cipria colour 
Haven't worn them yet! but I love them.


----------



## CC.XOXO

Really Happy with my purchase!


----------



## designergab

Oh wow cc those items are to due for!!!! The matelasse clutch is a little dream!!!!


----------



## Ractho88

Your clutch color is nice!! Congrats to your purchase


----------



## fanmiu

I am obsessed with miu miu!! I recently bought a miu miu bow in moro, I love it but it's a little bit big and the color is dark. So, i want something smaller and a lighter color. This is my new purchase. I love the pervinca color.


----------



## Marko

fanmiu said:


> I am obsessed with miu miu!! I recently bought a miu miu bow in moro, I love it but it's a little bit big and the color is dark. So, i want something smaller and a lighter color. This is my new purchase. I love the pervinca color.


Congrats! It's so pretty - love that colour!


----------



## fanmiu

Marko said:


> Congrats! It's so pretty - love that colour!



Thank you thank you I need to behave for a while now.


----------



## zaaz

My first pair of Miu Miu flats! The crappy phone pictures don't do any justice to the lovely baby blue patent, but in person its super shiny and surprisingly sturdy. They also had them in hot pink, but I chose the blue because I will get more wear out of it. Soooo happy!


----------



## Marko

zaaz said:


> My first pair of Miu Miu flats! The crappy phone pictures don't do any justice to the lovely baby blue patent, but in person its super shiny and surprisingly sturdy. They also had them in hot pink, but I chose the blue because I will get more wear out of it. Soooo happy!


Oh, they are so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## missbrasilnyc

zaaz said:


> My first pair of Miu Miu flats! The crappy phone pictures don't do any justice to the lovely baby blue patent, but in person its super shiny and surprisingly sturdy. They also had them in hot pink, but I chose the blue because I will get more wear out of it. Soooo happy!



Pretty! I'd never seen this style before.


----------



## nascar fan

Miu Miu shoes


----------



## Marko

nascar fan said:


> Miu Miu shoes


Oh, gorgeous shoes! Love that colour!


----------



## nascar fan

Marko said:


> Oh, gorgeous shoes! Love that colour!


Thank you!
I need to exchange for black ones, but this color is so pretty!!!!!  I just can't bring myself to.


----------



## miu miu1

nascar fan said:


> Thank you!
> I need to exchange for black ones, but this color is so pretty!!!!!  I just can't bring myself to.



Please don't! The bordeaux color is fantastic and still kind of neutral


----------



## missbrasilnyc

nascar fan said:


> Miu Miu shoes



It's so hard to find pictures of people wearing these! Thanks so much for sharing...they're gorgeous! Are they difficult to walk in or OK?


----------



## nascar fan

miu miu1 said:


> Please don't! The bordeaux color is fantastic and still kind of neutral


I ordered black and already cancelled the order!  I do like the bordeaux.  



missbrasilnyc said:


> It's so hard to find pictures of people wearing these! Thanks so much for sharing...they're gorgeous! Are they difficult to walk in or OK?


I'm glad I posted a pic then!  I was hesitant since I'm not a Miu Miu regular.  

These are absolutely fantastic to walk in, believe it or not.  They kind of just roll right along.  I know they look high, but they really don't feel awkward.


----------



## missbrasilnyc

nascar fan said:


> I ordered black and already cancelled the order!  I do like the bordeaux.
> 
> 
> I'm glad I posted a pic then!  I was hesitant since I'm not a Miu Miu regular.
> 
> These are absolutely fantastic to walk in, believe it or not.  They kind of just roll right along.  I know they look high, but they really don't feel awkward.




Oh my, you've provided me with some dangerous information! lol  I love the way these heels look...might have to look into getting them one day lol. Are you still going to trade the bordeaux for black ones?


----------



## nascar fan

missbrasilnyc said:


> Oh my, you've provided me with some dangerous information! lol  I love the way these heels look...might have to look into getting them one day lol. Are you still going to trade the bordeaux for black ones?


 
I needed the bordeaux for work.  I'm worried this style is too fashion-forward for my conservative job, so I returned them last night.  It was torture handing over that bag!!!!!  The SA said, Are you sure?  I said, No!  But did it anyway.
I decided to tone down the look for work, so I got some Marc Jacobs.  I have them in green already, and I ordered the bordeaux.

So now for fun shoes, I want these, but DH doesn't like them.  We'll see.
I would wear them with skinny jeans.


----------



## missbrasilnyc

nascar fan said:


> I needed the bordeaux for work.  I'm worried this style is too fashion-forward for my conservative job, so I returned them last night.  It was torture handing over that bag!!!!!  The SA said, Are you sure?  I said, No!  But did it anyway.
> I decided to tone down the look for work, so I got some Marc Jacobs.  I have them in green already, and I ordered the bordeaux.
> 
> So now for fun shoes, I want these, but DH doesn't like them.  We'll see.
> I would wear them with skinny jeans.



LOVE those!!!! Need them in my life


----------



## nascar fan

missbrasilnyc said:


> LOVE those!!!! Need them in my life


I can't quit thinking about them.  They are 45 mins away.  I've tried them on about 4 times.  

What if someone snags them before I get there!  


I wish so much Miu Miu handbags were available locally.
I want a bow bag (or whatever they are called) but don't know how much you have to baby them, how heavy they are, etc.


----------



## XCCX

My 2 and only Miu Mius   sorry if already posted somewhere in this forum!


----------



## krisalyn




----------



## missbrasilnyc

krisalyn said:


>



oooooooooh!


----------



## designergab

xactreality said:
			
		

> My 2 and only Miu Mius   sorry if already posted somewhere in this forum!



And two brilliant pieces!!!


----------



## Satellitedreamz

Marko said:


> It just arrived: matelassé bauletto aperto in colour "Erica"! I love this colour! What do you think?



That purple is so beautiful, and so is the bag itself! Purple is my favorite color, I'm so jealous


----------



## Satellitedreamz

aliceunchained said:


> My beautiful new Cipria bow!



Love it! I'd love my next Miu Miu to be in a color like that! I just ordered a mini bow in black  Can't wait for it!


----------



## nascar fan

nascar fan said:


> I ordered black and already cancelled the order! I do like the bordeaux.
> 
> 
> I'm glad I posted a pic then! I was hesitant since I'm not a Miu Miu regular.
> 
> These are absolutely fantastic to walk in, believe it or not. They kind of just roll right along. I know they look high, but they really don't feel awkward.


Very strange:  I cancelled the black bow booties, _or so I thought_.  I did it with online chat with Bergdorf.  I knew I should have printed out the chat session but I didn't.

I got an email yesterday that said my order had been shipped.
So I guess I am getting the black ones instead!  
I'm ok with it.  They are the ones I needed anyway - not the bordeaux and not the ones with the studs all over them.  I needed black work shoes.

So when they arrive, I will post pic.  I originally did the promo upgrade to 2-day shipping, so they should be here tomorrow.


----------



## nascar fan

Wow, they are here already!
I think they are keepers.

??


----------



## Mithril

nascar fan said:
			
		

> Wow, they are here already!
> I think they are keepers.
> 
> ??



Very chic.  I love Miu Miu shoes.  Most are very comfy.


----------



## dotty8

They look great


----------



## nascar fan

Mithril said:


> Very chic. I love Miu Miu shoes. Most are very comfy.


 


dotty8 said:


> They look great


Do you like these or the ones with the studs on them better (pic above)?
I can't decide.


----------



## dotty8

Hmmm, both pairs are gorgeous!  But I think you'll get more use out of the black ones with bows because they would be easier to match.. they would go nicely with different styles and are probably more appropriate for work than the ones with studs (which are great too, but maybe more for pastime). And I am a fan of bows anyway, hehe, so my vote goes to that pair


----------



## butterfly36029

Hi!! Love your shoes and bag...I loooove the bag and I was wondering who makes it. Thank you! 


nascar fan said:


> Miu Miu shoes


----------



## nascar fan

dotty8 said:


> Hmmm, both pairs are gorgeous!  But I think you'll get more use out of the black ones with bows because they would be easier to match.. they would go nicely with different styles and are probably more appropriate for work than the ones with studs (which are great too, but maybe more for pastime). And I am a fan of bows anyway, hehe, so my vote goes to that pair


Thank you for your thoughts.  
I keep putting them on and parading around the house.  They are much more practical - if this style can be practical at all.  
They really are comfy.  

I love your avatar.  It's such a happy avatar!


----------



## nascar fan

butterfly36029 said:


> Hi!! Love your shoes and bag...I loooove the bag and I was wondering who makes it. Thank you!


 
Hi!
Thank you!
The bag is the new Marc Jacobs Small Jema in black.
It comes in gray, ivory, bright red and black.  I absolutely adore it!!!!!!  The chain strap is adjustable and removable.

Here is the ivory one.  I will find a close-up of the black one.

I think it is a MJ boutique exclusive, but I am not sure.  I've never seen it online, except in the MJ Lookbook.
made of buffalo
$1,595


----------



## nascar fan

butterfly36029 said:


> Hi!! Love your shoes and bag...I loooove the bag and I was wondering who makes it. Thank you!


black one


----------



## designergab

nascar fan said:
			
		

> black one



Ohhhh wow!! Stunning bag!!


----------



## nascar fan

designergab said:


> Ohhhh wow!! Stunning bag!!


Thanks!
You have inspired me to go get it out and use it today.  
I did not keep the ivory one, but I did keep the black.


----------



## joysyoggi

nascar fan said:
			
		

> I needed the bordeaux for work.  I'm worried this style is too fashion-forward for my conservative job, so I returned them last night.  It was torture handing over that bag!!!!!  The SA said, Are you sure?  I said, No!  But did it anyway.
> I decided to tone down the look for work, so I got some Marc Jacobs.  I have them in green already, and I ordered the bordeaux.
> 
> So now for fun shoes, I want these, but DH doesn't like them.  We'll see.
> I would wear them with skinny jeans.



I want this one.
Is it comfy?


----------



## nascar fan

joysyoggi said:


> I want this one.
> Is it comfy?


These? 
These are Extremely comfortable!!!

(will be wearing them with my black/brass Stam )


----------



## miu miu1

nascar fan said:


> These?
> These are Extremely comfortable!!!
> 
> (will be wearing them with my black/brass Stam )



You got them? 
They are fantastic! And look great with your stam.
Congrats!!!


----------



## nascar fan

miu miu1 said:


> You got them?
> They are fantastic! And look great with your stam.
> Congrats!!!


I did!
For the last few weeks, when we would see these at the store and I would either try them on or look at them, DH would stay quiet.  He finally said he didn't care for them.

He got overruled.  And now that I have them, he likes them!


----------



## miu miu1

nascar fan said:


> I did!
> For the last few weeks, when we would see these at the store and I would either try them on or look at them, DH would stay quiet.  He finally said he didn't care for them.
> 
> He got overruled.  And now that I have them, he likes them!



Overruling is always good 
After your crazy-awesome Stam collection, miu miu shoes might just be your next obsession


----------



## butterfly36029

No wonder, it's beautiful!! I looked like a Stam from far away but not really, it looked more gorgeous...I can't wait to see it in real life!! 



nascar fan said:


> Hi!
> Thank you!
> The bag is the new Marc Jacobs Small Jema in black.
> It comes in gray, ivory, bright red and black.  I absolutely adore it!!!!!!  The chain strap is adjustable and removable.
> 
> Here is the ivory one.  I will find a close-up of the black one.
> 
> I think it is a MJ boutique exclusive, but I am not sure.  I've never seen it online, except in the MJ Lookbook.
> made of buffalo
> $1,595


----------



## missbrasilnyc

nascar fan said:


> These?
> These are Extremely comfortable!!!
> 
> (will be wearing them with my black/brass Stam )



Oh look it's the fabulous shoes causing problems in my life right now  I NEED THEM!!!! lol


----------



## nascar fan

missbrasilnyc said:


> Oh look it's the fabulous shoes causing problems in my life right now  I NEED THEM!!!! lol


 
Have you seen them anywhere and tried them on?  
It's like walking on a cloud!  (well, as close as you can do that in a pair of heels)


----------



## missbrasilnyc

nascar fan said:


> Have you seen them anywhere and tried them on?
> It's like walking on a cloud!  (well, as close as you can do that in a pair of heels)



I haven't seen them no, but they're so expensive for me so I'm like omgg maybe as a christmas present to myself..but unsure!! haha


----------



## nascar fan

missbrasilnyc said:


> I haven't seen them no, but they're so expensive for me so I'm like omgg maybe as a christmas present to myself..but unsure!! haha



they will go on sale, i bet.  thats my prob too.  they are expensive.  i love them but i dont want to pay that much and look stupid in them. lol!


----------



## missbrasilnyc

nascar fan said:


> they will go on sale, i bet.  thats my prob too.  they are expensive.  i love them but i dont want to pay that much and look stupid in them. lol!



I certainly hope they do!!! I'm constantly checking sites like bluefly and theoutnet lol. They never seem to have in my size!!


----------



## Annie Nuweegin

My first and newest Miu Miu Mini Vitello Lux Bow  in Nube & Grigio


----------



## sunapr

My newest Miu Miu is Madras shoulder bag. Got her 3 weeks ago


----------



## Marko

Annie Nuweegin said:


> My first and newest Miu Miu Mini Vitello Lux Bow  in Nube & Grigio


Congrats! It's so stylish!


----------



## Marko

sunapr said:


> My newest Miu Miu is Madras shoulder bag. Got her 3 weeks ago


It's so pretty! I love the colour! Congrats!


----------



## Annie Nuweegin

Marko said:
			
		

> Congrats! It's so stylish!



Thanks Marko!


----------



## sunapr

Marko said:


> It's so pretty! I love the colour! Congrats!


Thank you Marko!


----------



## joysyoggi

Annie Nuweegin said:
			
		

> My first and newest Miu Miu Mini Vitello Lux Bow  in Nube & Grigio



This is so cute! Congratulations! I saw one the other day and I just couldn't take my eyes off her.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Annie Nuweegin said:
			
		

> My first and newest Miu Miu Mini Vitello Lux Bow  in Nube & Grigio



Love the color combo!


----------



## gloryanh

Uromastyx said:


> My boyfriend bought me a lovely Miu Miu Madras Shoulder Bag in Pink !!
> I had been wanting to buy it for a long time but its been sold out for quite a while.
> He is definitely a thoughtful one (such a keeper)
> Without further ado~~~~



I loove this bag, so adorable! I just bought this color & leather in the bauletto, but am worried about color transfer. Have you had trouble with this so far? Thanks for your help!


----------



## gloryanh

fanmiu said:


> It's ok. I am looking into another miu miu bag that is medium brown, the type of brown that pop out like sughero bow. I think this color goes well with everything and at the same time it's a nice color. Light color miu miu is very difficult to take care of though. My friend's light pink miu miu became really dark. I feel so bad for her. What color do you have in mind?



Hello there, I just bought a light pink madras Miu Miu, and I'm worried about getting it dirty/color transfer. How long did your friend use her bag, and how did she care for it? Ugh, I might just return the bag because I'm so worried I won't use it for fear of getting it dirty. Thanks for your help!


----------



## fanmiu

gloryanh said:


> Hello there, I just bought a light pink madras Miu Miu, and I'm worried about getting it dirty/color transfer. How long did your friend use her bag, and how did she care for it? Ugh, I might just return the bag because I'm so worried I won't use it for fear of getting it dirty. Thanks for your help!



Hi, my friend did not really take care of her bag, and it was ruined... but you can ask your SA to see what they can suggest you. For me I use Coach moisturizer to clean any dirt on my bag. Some people does not like it, but I like it and it works fine for me.


----------



## Sparklybags

sunapr said:


> My newest Miu Miu is Madras shoulder bag. Got her 3 weeks ago



Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## cpdoll

Annie Nuweegin said:


> My first and newest Miu Miu Mini Vitello Lux Bow  in Nube & Grigio




Congrats!! I love the color combo.


----------



## cpdoll

sunapr said:


> My newest Miu Miu is Madras shoulder bag. Got her 3 weeks ago



Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## sunapr

Sparklybags said:


> Beautiful!!!!!





cpdoll said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!



Thank you Sparklybags, cpdoll  I love Madras, so durable and super gorgeous!


----------



## joysyoggi

sunapr said:
			
		

> Thank you Sparklybags, cpdoll  I love Madras, so durable and super gorgeous!



I love madras too! It's very structured and that's what I like =)


----------



## gloryanh

fanmiu said:


> Hi, my friend did not really take care of her bag, and it was ruined... but you can ask your SA to see what they can suggest you. For me I use Coach moisturizer to clean any dirt on my bag. Some people does not like it, but I like it and it works fine for me.



Oh ok, that's true, there are leather care options out there.. thanks!


----------



## 4purse

BellaShoes said:


> And lastly my large *Harlequin*!!!!




Love this bag. Remember seeing Victoria Beckham wearing it


----------



## Uromastyx

gloryanh said:


> I loove this bag, so adorable! I just bought this color & leather in the bauletto, but am worried about color transfer. Have you had trouble with this so far? Thanks for your help!


No, but the color tanned soo much so it doesnt look as 'cute' but i still love it. I didnt have a prob with color transfer, but maybe i am a little careful with it. Enjoy yours~


----------



## gloryanh

Uromastyx said:


> No, but the color tanned soo much so it doesnt look as 'cute' but i still love it. I didnt have a prob with color transfer, but maybe i am a little careful with it. Enjoy yours~



Aww I'm sorry to hear that! I ended up returning mine because I was just too paranoid. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Penelope1988

xactreality said:


> My 2 and only Miu Mius   sorry if already posted somewhere in this forum!


 
The gold one is stunning!!!


----------



## Penelope1988

I don't know the name, but I bought this clutch 2 weeks ago from Miu Miu e-store.

I have purchased on Thursday, and on Fridayit was already in my hands 

Such a great service!! 






Do you like it?


----------



## miu miu1

Penelope1988 said:


> I don't know the name, but I bought this clutch 2 weeks ago from Miu Miu e-store.
> 
> I have purchased on Thursday, and on Fridayit was already in my hands
> 
> Such a great service!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like it?



So pretty! Is'nt the leather divine?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

I treated myself to a Matelasse Wallet & Coffer.  My first Miu's!


----------



## Penelope1988

miu miu1 said:


> So pretty! Is'nt the leather divine?



Oh yes it is!!! So soft!


----------



## juicypinkglam

scoobiesmomma said:


> I treated myself to a Matelasse Wallet & Coffer.  My first Miu's!



gorgeous!!! especially love that plum color matelasse


----------



## ValentineNicole

These aren't a new purchase, but a gift. Look how freaking cute!!!


----------



## U-lala

ValentineNicole said:


> These aren't a new purchase, but a gift. Look how freaking cute!!!



Very cute! Design is beautiful and the hill size is perfect for everyday use! Congratulations!


----------



## Hikitten

My lovely Christmas present from my baby girl  I love how soft the leather is.


----------



## deeliz1973

just recently started collecting this little cutesies )


----------



## deeliz1973

Hikitten said:
			
		

> My lovely Christmas present from my baby girl  I love how soft the leather is.



lovely bag! very luscious leather  cant  wait until she turned one and bought mom another one


----------



## ValentineNicole

U-lala said:
			
		

> Very cute! Design is beautiful and the hill size is perfect for everyday use! Congratulations!



Thank you! I adore them SO much!


----------



## Tatownz

In love with my latest bag. Love the colour!!!


----------



## Tatownz

tatownz said:
			
		

> in love with my latest bag. Love the colour!!!


----------



## ebella

Hi babes. Im new here. 

My fiance bought for me a Matelassé nappa leather hobo bag as a wedding gift exchange. 
And it's my very first miumiu handbag. Qns tho, is the Flap closure with Miu Miu lock meant to be "rusty"? (SA advised me not to polished it as it supposed to be that way) i kinda doubt tho.

Help? 

Many thanks!


----------



## ebella

Velaija said:


> I recently purchased this Miu Miu Bow Bag, and I'm in love with it!



Lovely bag! Definitely my next purchase!


----------



## dotty8

ebella said:


> Hi babes. Im new here.
> 
> My fiance bought for me a Matelassé nappa leather hobo bag as a wedding gift exchange.
> And it's my very first miumiu handbag. Qns tho, is the Flap closure with Miu Miu lock meant to be "rusty"? (SA advised me not to polished it as it supposed to be that way) i kinda doubt tho.
> 
> Help?
> 
> Many thanks!



Congrats! 

Well, yes, most of the Miu miu hardware on bags is not completely shiny and polished, it's supposed to look a little 'vintage'


----------



## ebella

dotty8 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Well, yes, most of the Miu miu hardware on bags is not completely shiny and polished, it's supposed to look a little 'vintage'



Thanks Dotty8!  I feel much better now. lol.


----------



## Myrkur




----------



## alison_elle

St. Cocco Bracelet in Antico


----------



## mynameisjenny

Miu Miu credit card holder for my birthday. First Miu Miu!


----------



## Marko

Myrkur said:


>



Lovely photo! Congrats, they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Marko

alison_elle said:


> St. Cocco Bracelet in Antico



Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Marko

mynameisjenny said:


> Miu Miu credit card holder for my birthday. First Miu Miu!



It's very pretty! What's this colour? Rosa?


----------



## miu miu1

Coffer in Cocco


----------



## glistenpearls

I caved in. Normally I wouldn't buy sneakers THIS expensive. But I just love them too much.


----------



## Marko

miu miu1 said:


> Coffer in Cocco



I just love coffer bags! Great colour! Congrats!


----------



## Marko

glistenpearls said:


> I caved in. Normally I wouldn't buy sneakers THIS expensive. But I just love them too much.



They are just gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## Marko

PrttyShnySprkly said:


> My first non-shoe miu miu purchase! I'm not sure what this wallet is called but it has two snaps. More pictures soon!



I think it's a St.Cocco wallet in rosa? Love that colour!


----------



## SCI

Satellitedreamz said:


> Love it! I'd love my next Miu Miu to be in a color like that! I just ordered a mini bow in black  Can't wait for it!



How much is mini bow now?


----------



## vivalalauren

First Miu Miu purchase!! 

Mettalic Leather Mary Janes:


----------



## mulberryforbes

glistenpearls said:


> I caved in. Normally I wouldn't buy sneakers THIS expensive. But I just love them too much.



Omg they are stunning :0 &hearts;

Do they have a name? So i can try to track them down in the uk


----------



## glistenpearls

mulberryforbes said:


> Omg they are stunning :0 &hearts;
> 
> Do they have a name? So i can try to track them down in the uk



Thanks!!! I think it's called jeweled cap toe sneaker in cipria patent leather


----------



## anni_awesome

Let me show you my miu miu baby, it was my first designer bag, which I bought with 18 








Sorry I don't have better pictures at the moment


----------



## mulberryforbes

anni_awesome said:


> Let me show you my miu miu baby, it was my first designer bag, which I bought with 18
> 
> Sorry I don't have better pictures at the moment



Your pictuers are lovely Anni


----------



## anni_awesome

Thank you


----------



## gratefull

anni_awesome said:


> Let me show you my miu miu baby, it was my first designer bag, which I bought with 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't have better pictures at the moment


beautiful color!!
I like how the bag matches your scarf!


----------



## Marko

anni_awesome said:


> Let me show you my miu miu baby, it was my first designer bag, which I bought with 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't have better pictures at the moment


Congrats, it's so lovely! Love the heart charm and the colour!


----------



## sunnyluckylucy

Hey y'all! 

I went to Printemps Paris today, looking for a turquoise matelassé wallet. I ended up finding THIS beauty instead! I tried a couple different ones, but this was the one that really grabbed me, so to speak...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/normandiewilson/8436126758/

My links don't seem to work in here 



Turns out with a 12% tax credit that I can get before I go back to the US... that it's a touch cheaper here than it would be in the US. I also got my sister a coin purse from Bimba y Lola. Super pumped! this is my first Miu Miu anything. The quality is great and it really makes me confident to buy a bag. Everything I checked out was awesome. HOORAY


----------



## roanth

I love this bag!  Would use it all the time.


----------



## Pinkrose_2703

Hi, i joined to this forum a while ago but only get a chance to introduce my first miu miu rosa . This was an exchange from cameo as the skin was peeling in less than a week


----------



## blossomlight

Pinkrose_2703 said:


> Hi, i joined to this forum a while ago but only get a chance to introduce my first miu miu rosa . This was an exchange from cameo as the skin was peeling in less than a week



This bag is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## dotty8

Pinkrose_2703 said:


> Hi, i joined to this forum a while ago but only get a chance to introduce my first miu miu rosa . This was an exchange from cameo as the skin was peeling in less than a week
> 
> View attachment 2047044



Congrats, it's beautiful!  Is this the regular size or medium?


----------



## Pinkrose_2703

blossomlight said:
			
		

> This bag is absolutely beautiful!



Thank u blossom


----------



## Pinkrose_2703

dotty8 said:
			
		

> Congrats, it's beautiful!  Is this the regular size or medium?



That is the regular size. I wanted the mughetto at the beginning but none of miu miu in australia has the mughetto so i bought the cameo instead until i realised a week later that the skin was peeling on the one handle. I asked the SA to replace with other cameo, the cameo was sent from italy, when i saw the bag this morning the leather has the scrunch structure, dont really like the leather structure so i picked the rosa color instead. I hope that the rosa bag will be a bit more durable than the cameo. Not so many color left in Aussie


----------



## blossomlight

Pinkrose_2703 said:


> Thank u blossom



If you don't mind, may I know how much is the price of this bag and the mini one as well?


----------



## Pinkrose_2703

blossomlight said:
			
		

> If you don't mind, may I know how much is the price of this bag and the mini one as well?



Hi Blossom, this bag cost $1,940 australian. The mini one i cant remember but it's around $1,100 australian. The bow bag never go on sale here >.<


----------



## blossomlight

Pinkrose_2703 said:


> Hi Blossom, this bag cost $1,940 australian. The mini one i cant remember but it's around $1,100 australian. The bow bag never go on sale here >.<



Thank you pinkrose!


----------



## Tingeling

Miu Miu Madras  and Silver loafer pumps


----------



## mulberryforbes

Tingeling said:


> Miu Miu Madras  and Silver loafer pumps



Wow your shoes are adorable


----------



## Tingeling

mulberryforbes said:


> Wow your shoes are adorable



Thank you, they give me a little Marie Antoinette feeling!


----------



## Tingeling

Tatownz said:


> View attachment 2007801



What a perfect colour, does it have suede or satin lining?


----------



## belleinthewoods

glistenpearls said:


> I caved in. Normally I wouldn't buy sneakers THIS expensive. But I just love them too much.



Those are so cute! Do the jewels seem to be attached well? I would worry that they might fall off.


----------



## anne_ab

My first miumiu wallet


----------



## Seedlessplum

Just got this delivered to my doorstep today, in time for lunar new year 
Its quite an untypical MiuMiu design but believe this will be good for work and play.
Color is Rosso which is really chilli red.
Model: RL0050
Bought from Reebonz sale (which i think is still expensive


----------



## miu miu1

Seedlessplum said:


> Just got this delivered to my doorstep today, in time for lunar new year
> Its quite an untypical MiuMiu design but believe this will be good for work and play.
> Color is Rosso which is really chilli red.
> Model: RL0050
> Bought from Reebonz sale (which i think is still expensive
> 
> 
> View attachment 2056243



Love this! miu miu always makes such great reds 
Congrats!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

miu miu1 said:


> Love this! miu miu always makes such great reds
> Congrats!!




Thanks MiuMiu1 
I just hope this design doesn't look weird. It's not very common actually.


----------



## miu miu1

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks MiuMiu1
> I just hope this design doesn't look weird. It's not very common actually.



I love it! It's kind of a serious form but has that awesome metalasse leather and red color that just makes it great, if that makes any sense


----------



## Marko

Seedlessplum said:


> Just got this delivered to my doorstep today, in time for lunar new year
> Its quite an untypical MiuMiu design but believe this will be good for work and play.
> Color is Rosso which is really chilli red.
> Model: RL0050
> Bought from Reebonz sale (which i think is still expensive
> 
> 
> View attachment 2056243


I think it's a very beautiful design! Matelassé leather and those braided handles together with a rectangular shape. It looks practical too. And I just love that color!


----------



## Seedlessplum

miu miu1 said:


> I love it! It's kind of a serious form but has that awesome metalasse leather and red color that just makes it great, if that makes any sense





Marko said:


> I think it's a very beautiful design! Matelassé leather and those braided handles together with a rectangular shape. It looks practical too. And I just love that color!



Thanks so much ladies 
I really love this red, it's amazing.


----------



## Tingeling

designergab said:


> Hello ladies... Here are some more pics...First pic shows stunning butter soft suede lining!! I can't stop smelling my bag hahaha!! Last pic is me modeling my bag in my gym gear earring slippers.. Hahaha it's not about me it's about the Madras!!!
> 
> View attachment 1862111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862105



Hi. We are bag-sisters.  I got mine today, but in navy. How nice is that suede lining 
I was wondering, is yours made in Turkey? I have one madras from the new season that is made in Italy. This one is from net-a-porter and made in Turkey.


----------



## belavi

Hi hi!! I bought this bag last month. This picture is from when it was still in the store. I haven't taken a proper picture of it since I got back from holidays. I saw it and had to have it.


----------



## Tingeling

belavi said:


> Hi hi!! I bought this bag last month. This picture is from when it was still in the store. I haven't taken a proper picture of it since I got back from holidays. I saw it and had to have it.



Beautiful, I love it!


----------



## peace1029

Seedlessplum said:


> Just got this delivered to my doorstep today, in time for lunar new year
> Its quite an untypical MiuMiu design but believe this will be good for work and play.
> Color is Rosso which is really chilli red.
> Model: RL0050
> Bought from Reebonz sale (which i think is still expensive
> 
> 
> View attachment 2056243



i think reebonz 'sales' prices are getting higher & higher!


----------



## peace1029

Here's the medium (30cm x 22cm) coffer in cammeo 

having slight regret though, cos it's in untreated lambskin :X what's more it had been raining consecutively over the chinese new year holidays.. i was so afraid the bag would get darkened water spots from the raindrops!

thinking of sending it to colorwash for transparent coating or waterproofing since there's promotions for uob lady's card holders.
http://www.colorwash.com.sg/promotions.html

anyone tried it before, how's their service and the result of the protective treatment?


----------



## Seedlessplum

peace1029 said:


> i think reebonz 'sales' prices are getting higher & higher!



Precisely! But at times i managed to get a lower price from their additional % off.


----------



## Seedlessplum

peace1029 said:


> Here's the medium (30cm x 22cm) coffer in cammeo
> 
> having slight regret though, cos it's in untreated lambskin :X what's more it had been raining consecutively over the chinese new year holidays.. i was so afraid the bag would get darkened water spots from the raindrops!
> 
> thinking of sending it to colorwash for transparent coating or waterproofing since there's promotions for uob lady's card holders.
> http://www.colorwash.com.sg/promotions.html
> 
> anyone tried it before, how's their service and the result of the protective treatment?



You are so pretty and the miu miu coffer really suits you so well. Both are sweet and pretty!
I sent my chanel flaps for waterproofing at CW before, but the layer of coating will not last long, depending on frequency of usuage.
They dont charge very high for waterproofing though, so i guess its worth trying.


----------



## Bratty1919

peace1029 said:


> Here's the medium (30cm x 22cm) coffer in cammeo
> 
> having slight regret though, cos it's in untreated lambskin :X what's more it had been raining consecutively over the chinese new year holidays.. i was so afraid the bag would get darkened water spots from the raindrops!
> 
> thinking of sending it to colorwash for transparent coating or waterproofing since there's promotions for uob lady's card holders.
> http://www.colorwash.com.sg/promotions.html
> 
> anyone tried it before, how's their service and the result of the protective treatment?



OMG so cute(you and the bag  )!!


----------



## peace1029

Seedlessplum said:


> You are so pretty and the miu miu coffer really suits you so well. Both are sweet and pretty!
> I sent my chanel flaps for waterproofing at CW before, but the layer of coating will not last long, depending on frequency of usuage.
> They dont charge very high for waterproofing though, so i guess its worth trying.



lol, you're too kind with your words!  i only agree that the coffer in cammeo color is really demure and pretty!

there're 2 kinds of 'coatings' available at colorwash.
waterproofing - last for around 3 months (S$20)
transparent coating - last for around 6 months (S$100)

i went for waterproofing as the rate is cheaper. and i don't foresee myself using the bag that often!

one thing is, before i left colorwash, i said "alright i'll leave the bag with you and you'll be take care of it properly right? "

her reply was, "i'll TRY."

oh gosh. aren't they supposed to take care of our bags?? :/ now i have to worry about it for 10 days (collection date)..


----------



## crissiy

crosses said:


> i went to the miu miu store in my hometown today and they "only" have accessories; shoes, purses and small leather goods.
> 
> [excuse the quality; took these pics with my blackberry when i was at starbucks ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i intended to pick up the leather bracelet in red, but unfortunately they only had very few colours left. i picked the pink one and i must say i actually regret it. idk.
> they had the brown one, too, and thinking back, i would prefer it, i guess.
> but the pink one is cute, too. i still love it.
> 
> i can't believe miu miu is actually doing sales ( i found out about that when the SA took my information). yaaaay! i need to start saving up because i could really use a couple of nice pairs of miu miu heels!



thats actually cute. btw do you know every when their sale is?


----------



## Blueberry12

My new iphone case:


----------



## 4purse

Myrkur said:


>




Love the glasses and your Shiba Inu


----------



## Azua

Newly purchased Nappa Cristal. I love the chain!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Azua said:


> Newly purchased Nappa Cristal. I love the chain!



Such a beauty!! I am getting interested in this bag now!


----------



## Myrkur

4purse said:


> Love the glasses and your Shiba Inu



Ah thank you!


----------



## miu miu1

Azua said:


> Newly purchased Nappa Cristal. I love the chain!



What a beauty!!! Congrats!


----------



## 4purse

Myrkur said:


> Ah thank you!





Wow, they're gorgeous. Shiba's have such personalities


----------



## Tambyistherajah

Azua said:


> Newly purchased Nappa Cristal. I love the chain!


I love that Bag! You have wonderful taste.


----------



## Tatownz

Tingeling said:


> What a perfect colour, does it have suede or satin lining?



Its satin lining


----------



## laeticia

bought this miu miu leather bracelet yesterday, as always was served by my very sweet miu miu SA






worn with my tiffany stack


----------



## dotty8

^^ Cute


----------



## airisuu

peace1029 said:


> i think reebonz 'sales' prices are getting higher & higher!



i agree with you! their prices aren't as cheap as before, now i'd even say they're more expensive than actual boutiques!  bought a pair of shoes the other day and they called me three times, 1st to say they can't find the size i bought, 2nd said she found it and packed it herself. 3rd said she found the shoes are faulty coz they were both left foot... so dissapointed with reebonz right now


----------



## Issimo101

Tatownz said:


> View attachment 2007801


Hi, could you modelling your bag?


----------



## mifft2008

crosses said:


> i went to the miu miu store in my hometown today and they "only" have accessories; shoes, purses and small leather goods.
> 
> [excuse the quality; took these pics with my blackberry when i was at starbucks ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i intended to pick up the leather bracelet in red, but unfortunately they only had very few colours left. i picked the pink one and i must say i actually regret it. idk.
> they had the brown one, too, and thinking back, i would prefer it, i guess.
> but the pink one is cute, too. i still love it.
> 
> i can't believe miu miu is actually doing sales ( i found out about that when the SA took my information). yaaaay! i need to start saving up because i could really use a couple of nice pairs of miu miu heels!


really pretty bracelet! Love the gold and pink, complements each other!


----------



## Myrkur

laeticia said:


> bought this miu miu leather bracelet yesterday, as always was served by my very sweet miu miu SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worn with my tiffany stack



I like your tiffany stack! I have the bow too


----------



## AnastasiaLilith

MIU MIU LUX CROCO WALLET in _MAUVE _&#9829;


----------



## AnastasiaLilith

miu miu sunnies &#9829;


----------



## bagpursuit

peace1029 said:


> lol, you're too kind with your words!  i only agree that the coffer in cammeo color is really demure and pretty!
> 
> there're 2 kinds of 'coatings' available at colorwash.
> waterproofing - last for around 3 months (S$20)
> transparent coating - last for around 6 months (S$100)
> 
> i went for waterproofing as the rate is cheaper. and i don't foresee myself using the bag that often!
> 
> one thing is, before i left colorwash, i said "alright i'll leave the bag with you and you'll be take care of it properly right? "
> 
> her reply was, "i'll TRY."
> 
> oh gosh. aren't they supposed to take care of our bags?? :/ now i have to worry about it for 10 days (collection date)..


Hi peace1029,
I am thinking of trying color wash waterproofing service. Can you share your experience for your coffer after treatment at color wash? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## sissalovebags

Et voilà ... my two birthday gifts!! 
I love them so much!!


----------



## dotty8

^^ Congrats!! Beautiful items... and the color of the wallet is gorgeous  And of course, happy birthday!


----------



## luxtan

This is just a small purchase - but I think I'm now hooked on Miu Miu! Saving up for a mini bow bag...

I ordered a leather heart charm bracelet from the Miu Miu boutique in Las Vegas. The SA that helped me was an absolute sweetheart! Her name was Mindy, and she was nice enough to send me a picture of all the colors of the bracelets they had in stock so I could decide  I went with the color "Cipria" which is closest to the famous bow bag color "Mughetto." Both are a nude color with pink undertones.





















I also recently posted a jewelry favorites video to my youtube channel and featured this bracelet, if you want to skip to the miu miu bracelet part, it starts at 8:45 

Jewelry Favorites 2013


----------



## hana_3001

Just bought this amazingly CUTE piece!!! Adored by friends and colleagues!  love it soo sooooo much!






















Modelling:


----------



## shelly0710

hana_3001 said:


> Just bought this amazingly CUTE piece!!! Adored by friends and colleagues!  love it soo sooooo much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelling:


Gorgeous bag hana_3001!!


----------



## hana_3001

shelly0710 said:


> Gorgeous bag hana_3001!!



Thanks! It is indeed adorable! By the time I bought it, it was the 2nd last one in Australia until they re-stock (god knows when! >.<). I also want the blue and black. Wish list!


----------



## sissalovebags

dotty8 said:


> ^^ Congrats!! Beautiful items... and the color of the wallet is gorgeous  And of course, happy birthday!


thanks so much!!!


----------



## kitxge

Hi,

I just got my first miu miu wallet, love it!

Just to check as this is my first miu miu items is it normal for the logo to be misaligned?  Especially the 2nd "i" is slanted and is nearer to the last "m". My friend just helped me to purchase from Frankfurt miu miu boutique (there is a receipt to prove authenticity) but this misalignment is very jarring =( 

Is this manufacture defect or its just normal? Thanks for all input =)


----------



## dotty8

^^ Well, it happens sometimes with Miu Miu that some angles or metal letters are not completely in line, yes  Specially with this Matelasse style. I have a black wallet like yours (but with the zipper) and it's not completely symmetrical... the letters are ok, though. 

So this kind of logo is not normal (the letters should be perfectly aligned), but it's not so unusual. If it bothers you I think you should go back to the store and ask for another wallet


----------



## butterfly36029

WOW your bag is amazing!!!! Congratulations!!



hana_3001 said:


> Just bought this amazingly CUTE piece!!! Adored by friends and colleagues!  love it soo sooooo much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelling:


----------



## kitxge

Thanks dotty8!

I got it changed (with not much hassle) and its sooooo much better now. Love it! I will be getting the sling pouch next!


----------



## peace1029

bagpursuit said:


> Hi peace1029,
> I am thinking of trying color wash waterproofing service. Can you share your experience for your coffer after treatment at color wash?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



hello! it was fine. no changes to colour or texture of my bag (thou I thought there're more wrinkles to my coffer than I remembered, but that I can't be sure).
my bag got into the rain a few times after that, but no harm done so I supposed the "waterproofing" is doing its work


----------



## hana_3001

butterfly36029 said:


> WOW your bag is amazing!!!! Congratulations!!


Thanks!


----------



## lleongll

Hi everyone,

I'm thinking of purchasing the Miu Miu Matelasses clutch in nude from Net-a-porter, anyone bought it recently? If yes, can you let me know where it was made it?

Thank you so much for your help!

-L


----------



## Adelinemiller

I just bought a second hand miu miu vitello lux mini bow bag in dark brown. the condition is fairly good but the seller just send it for repainting! and sell to me at a reasonable price.

at first i couldnt come to terms with its mini size, but after a while i start felling in love with it because it is soo cute, and i love the leather smell. 

and surprisingly, there is enough room for all the essentials like wallet, phone, cosmetics and even an umbrella! so i guess its actually just nice.

i love it to bits!


----------



## bounce

hi all...i ordered a wallet from miumiu.com on monday and havent recieved a confirmation or order status update yet..also i tried calling the int number and its not in service. is this normal?? im getting a little worried. thanks in advance


----------



## tings

hana_3001 said:


> Just bought this amazingly CUTE piece!!! Adored by friends and colleagues!  love it soo sooooo much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelling:



love it! congrats on your buy! you make me want to get it for myself


----------



## webbie

Yay! Got my second Miu Miu bag, more details in this post here (first one is in this post Very first Miu Miu bag) - Matelasse Lux Shopping Tote in color Cammeo, shiny calf leather.  

Have a wonderful Mother's Day!!






*Please watch my bag reveal on YouTube: http://youtu.be/wKlbT1jgQlY*


----------



## nascar fan

Loving the new Miu Miu!!!


----------



## Bratty1919

webbie said:


> Yay! Got my second Miu Miu bag, more details in this post here (first one is in this post Very first Miu Miu bag) - Matelasse Lux Shopping Tote in color Cammeo, shiny calf leather.
> 
> Have a wonderful Mother's Day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please watch my bag reveal on YouTube: http://youtu.be/wKlbT1jgQlY*



Wow, I'm so jealous! Congrats!


----------



## webbie

Bratty1919 said:


> Wow, I'm so jealous! Congrats!


Thankies, bratty1919!! I've been lusting after it for awhile.


----------



## butterfly36029

Congrats webbie and nascar fan!!


----------



## annniu

My Miu Miu Blue


----------



## Tingeling

Got myself some Miu Miu satin loafers


----------



## PollyGal

Tingeling said:


> Got myself some Miu Miu satin loafers



Fabulous


----------



## Tingeling

PollyGal said:


> Fabulous



Thank you PollyGal


----------



## Bratty1919

Tingeling said:


> Got myself some Miu Miu satin loafers



Awesome- congrats!


----------



## Tingeling

Bratty1919 said:


> Awesome- congrats!


 
Thank's Bratty1919


----------



## romanticaffair

lleongll said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm thinking of purchasing the Miu Miu Matelasses clutch in nude from Net-a-porter, anyone bought it recently? If yes, can you let me know where it was made it?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> -L


hey i know its a late reply, but if you're still wondering its made in turkey


----------



## Pursebop

romanticaffair said:


> hey i know its a late reply, but if you're still wondering its made in turkey


*Celebrity Fashion Review: ********'s Picks at the Billboard Music Awards by ********.com

#******** #PurseBopPicks #TPFChanel #JenniferLopez...

Come see the full story at my blog *


----------



## Glamnatic

My bow bag just arrived, I'm in love! It's my first Miu Miu! Hope some day I can get this bag in mughetto !


----------



## Glamnatic

I may be addicted, just scored these sneakers, im in love!


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

First ever Miu Miu - Charm bag - medium size in colour Fumo (I think!)


----------



## fieryfashionist

I haven't posted here before, but I absolutely adore Miu Miu!!  

I got this bag a few months ago (have the darker version I wear to death)!





Got these on sale (also in black)!





Bought these the other day on sale!





Have another pair (or two) sandals en route!


----------



## lemontart

My new miu miu purchase


----------



## Bzlamom

fieryfashionist said:


> I haven't posted here before, but I absolutely adore Miu Miu!!
> 
> I got this bag a few months ago (have the darker version I wear to death)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these on sale (also in black)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought these the other day on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have another pair (or two) sandals en route!


Love the shoes
Where did u find them on sale


----------



## butterfly36029

Congrats!! The Nappa Charm is one of my all time favorite Miu Miu's!!!! 





AllSaintsAddict said:


> First ever Miu Miu - Charm bag - medium size in colour Fumo (I think!)


----------



## butterfly36029

wow! congrats on the shoes and bag!!!!!!! 


fieryfashionist said:


> I haven't posted here before, but I absolutely adore Miu Miu!!
> 
> I got this bag a few months ago (have the darker version I wear to death)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these on sale (also in black)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought these the other day on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have another pair (or two) sandals en route!


----------



## janenuqui

This is my 2nd bag and it's a mini bow in Mughetto (last piece at Changi Airport Miu Miu boutique!) I love the mini bow bag so much that I'm getting another one tomorrow!


----------



## justa9url

hana_3001 said:


> Just bought this amazingly CUTE piece!!! Adored by friends and colleagues!  love it soo sooooo much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelling:


Gorgeous bag, looks great on you!
What size did you get?


----------



## Bratty1919

janenuqui said:


> This is my 2nd bag and it's a mini bow in Mughetto (last piece at Changi Airport Miu Miu boutique!) I love the mini bow bag so much that I'm getting another one tomorrow!


 
OMG SO cute! Congrats!


----------



## Glamnatic

janenuqui said:


> This is my 2nd bag and it's a mini bow in Mughetto (last piece at Changi Airport Miu Miu boutique!) I love the mini bow bag so much that I'm getting another one tomorrow!



Envy you!!! Such a lovely bag!!! Congrats!!


----------



## lleongll

romanticaffair said:


> hey i know its a late reply, but if you're still wondering its made in turkey


 
@romanticaffair thanks so much for your reply! I went ahead and purchased the bag and it is such a beauty


----------



## xoxotpe

Glamnatic said:


> I may be addicted, just scored these sneakers, im in love!


so cute im thinking about getting one too! how do u like them ?


----------



## Glamnatic

xoxotpe said:


> so cute im thinking about getting one too! how do u like them ?



Haven't got then yet, they are still on their way, once I receive them ill let you know, I'm just hopping they are not stiff at all


----------



## laeticia

From Miu Miu Singapore sale

Miu Miu Patent wallet. Large enough to fit iPhone or Samsung Galaxy inside. There is a glue mark in between the yellow and purple crystals in the top row but its not really that noticeable unless you look closely. Been so long since my last purchase that I didn't know MM now gives authenticity cards for their wallets.


----------



## laeticia

And here's the pics


----------



## loves

Pretty wallet! I forgot to go into MM and Pravda today....


----------



## laeticia

loves said:


> Pretty wallet! I forgot to go into MM and Pravda today....



Thanks! Prada sale is disappointing though.


----------



## loves

laeticia said:


> Thanks! Prada sale is disappointing though.



Good, didn't miss anything then. Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## Seedlessplum

It's very beautiful, love the blings!
After seeing your wallet, u made me feel like getting one but i had got 2 bags from miu miu on mark down. So I got to stop!



laeticia said:


> And here's the pics
> 
> View attachment 2212479
> 
> 
> View attachment 2212480


----------



## janenuqui

Pretty wallet! I didn't go to the MM sale, and now I feel bad for not going. Haha.


----------



## amjac2wm

my first Miu Miu bag! It's perfect for work and carrying a laptop.


----------



## Glamnatic

Sneakers arrived today, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Glamnatic said:


> Sneakers arrived today, they are gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216166



 beautiful! Congrats!!
I always wanted a pair of these but very worriy I would never wear it because it's so pretty!


----------



## Seedlessplum

amjac2wm said:


> View attachment 2215787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first Miu Miu bag! It's perfect for work and carrying a laptop.



Congrats! This is so right for work!
Perfect choice!


----------



## janenuqui

Bratty1919 said:


> OMG SO cute! Congrats!





Glamnatic said:


> Envy you!!! Such a lovely bag!!! Congrats!!



Thank you! Love the mini bow bag! It's so cute and just the perfect size!


----------



## Seedlessplum

I got these at mark down. Gotta stay away from malls and online sales from now on 

Coffer in mughetto



Matelasse in papya


----------



## jma78b

new Selfridges in London have a great sale on. Queues for all the different  designer bags.  However I have for a long time had my eye on getting a  Miu Miu Matelesse bag. Love the look of them, love the feel. Got there  at lunch time and it looked like most of the bags had gone however they  still had a gorgeous black one which I bought for £670 (it was  originally £1,100). When I got to the till it was £570 so I wasn't  complaining. Bargain!  Here is my beauty. Love it!

What is she called?






The inside


----------



## Bratty1919

Seedlessplum said:


> I got these at mark down. Gotta stay away from malls and online sales from now on
> 
> Coffer in mughetto
> View attachment 2218410
> 
> 
> Matelasse in papya
> View attachment 2218411



Matelasse is my weakness, too! Jealous!


----------



## Sparklybags

jma78b said:


> new Selfridges in London have a great sale on. Queues for all the different  designer bags.  However I have for a long time had my eye on getting a  Miu Miu Matelesse bag. Love the look of them, love the feel. Got there  at lunch time and it looked like most of the bags had gone however they  still had a gorgeous black one which I bought for £670 (it was  originally £1,100). When I got to the till it was £570 so I wasn't  complaining. Bargain!  Here is my beauty. Love it!
> 
> What is she called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside



Gorgeous! Do you know if they had any of the Madras shoulder bags on sale? I really want the pink one!


----------



## LLeong

Seedlessplum said:


> I got these at mark down. Gotta stay away from malls and online sales from now on
> 
> Coffer in mughetto
> View attachment 2218410
> 
> 
> Matelasse in papya
> View attachment 2218411


Nice colors ! Have fun using them.


----------



## janenuqui

Your bags are so lovely! I didn't know that the sales would extend. I should've gone down to the boutique. I went to the Reebonz sale instead and got a Burberry bag 



Seedlessplum said:


> I got these at mark down. Gotta stay away from malls and online sales from now on
> 
> Coffer in mughetto
> View attachment 2218410
> 
> 
> Matelasse in papya
> View attachment 2218411


----------



## Seedlessplum

jma78b said:


> new Selfridges in London have a great sale on. Queues for all the different  designer bags.  However I have for a long time had my eye on getting a  Miu Miu Matelesse bag. Love the look of them, love the feel. Got there  at lunch time and it looked like most of the bags had gone however they  still had a gorgeous black one which I bought for £670 (it was  originally £1,100). When I got to the till it was £570 so I wasn't  complaining. Bargain!  Here is my beauty. Love it!
> 
> What is she called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside



Such a cute bag. Congrats!
Miu Miu really make adorable bags for ladies!



Bratty1919 said:


> Matelasse is my weakness, too! Jealous!



I buy miu miu cos of their matelasse! It's their trademark. High 5 on our similar taste! 



LLeong said:


> Nice colors ! Have fun using them.



Thanks! Initially, I started off with black and neutrals. Now only buy happy colors. Life so stress with work, so need to add colors into my wardrobe  



janenuqui said:


> Your bags are so lovely! I didn't know that the sales would extend. I should've gone down to the boutique. I went to the Reebonz sale instead and got a Burberry bag



Miu Miu may add more new sales items. Not sure when. Those bags I got were the last pieces, so I grrrrab!

I went to reebonz ytd, it was chaotic! I didn't get anything cos i think some of their online sales are even more attractive. Do u do a reveal? I wanna see your Burberry!


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

My June contribution: Miu Miu studded slippers in rose gold.


----------



## stefinity

4_U_2_NV said:


> My June contribution: Miu Miu studded slippers in rose gold.


i love those shoes!


----------



## ohitsjen

4_U_2_NV said:


> My June contribution: Miu Miu studded slippers in rose gold.



I love these! May I ask where you got them from and how much they were? They are so perfect, congratulations!


----------



## Bratty1919

4_U_2_NV said:


> My June contribution: Miu Miu studded slippers in rose gold.



Super cute! Are they stiff?


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

Bratty1919 said:


> Super cute! Are they stiff?


 

Suprisingly not...they are quite comfortable.


----------



## minh

I just got this beauty from the outnet, with 45% off - my first Miu Miu purchase and I'm soooo excited about it 
http://www.lyst.com/bags/miu-miu-red-madras-textured-leather-tote-1/


----------



## littlecutie

So happy with my sale haul !!!!


----------



## morejunkny

littlecutie said:


> View attachment 2228498
> 
> 
> So happy with my sale haul !!!!



Gorgeous! May I ask sale prices? Selection?


----------



## littlecutie

morejunkny said:


> Gorgeous! May I ask sale prices? Selection?


 
I got the Small black one - $954 after 40% off, the bigger one - $1050 after 40%. The bag is called Bauletto Matelasse'Lux 

the blue one (Contenitor vitello lux) - $275 after 50% off.


----------



## omajwan

Hello girls ! I was just at the miu miu boutique in westfield shopping center (in london - white city) and they have many bags on markdown, I snapped a fewshots to share with you 

 they are 40% off




this next one has the vintage 'cracked'look - not sure of im a fan :/


----------



## omajwan

more miu miu on sale at westfield

this tote was on sale at £440 i think



and this gorgeous red runaway piece which i couldnt resist not buying

i didnt even realise it was on sale until it was all wrapped up for me and I was ready to pay


----------



## omajwan

And these are some of the new collection items they have


----------



## Bratty1919

littlecutie said:


> View attachment 2228498
> 
> 
> So happy with my sale haul !!!!



So, so jealous right now!


----------



## Pursebop

*My visit to my favorite shopping paradise in Bal Harbour led to this scrumptious MIU MIU clutch! The color had me SOLD AT HELLO! Visit the full reveal at my blog *


----------



## Pursebop

********* could not resist this! I am usually all over over at the Chanel forum but this bag has me loving MiuMiu all over again!

My visit to my favorite shopping paradise in Bal Harbour led to this scrumptious MIU MIU clutch! The color had me SOLD AT HELLO! Visit the full reveal at my blog *


----------



## klee6731

littlecutie said:


> View attachment 2228498
> 
> 
> So happy with my sale haul !!!!


from where may i ask?


----------



## Bratty1919

******** said:


> *My visit to my favorite shopping paradise in Bal Harbour led to this scrumptious MIU MIU clutch! The color had me SOLD AT HELLO! Visit the full reveal at my blog *



This style is on my wishlist right now- congrats! Such a vibrant color!


----------



## Pursebop

Bratty1919 said:


> This style is on my wishlist right now- congrats! Such a vibrant color!


*thanks so much...you must get in to see these capsule collection colors! You can visit my blog to see the whole story and many more pics *


----------



## xxDxx

small wallet


----------



## janenuqui

Seedlessplum said:


> I went to reebonz ytd, it was chaotic! I didn't get anything cos i think some of their online sales are even more attractive. Do u do a reveal? I wanna see your Burberry!



I didn't post one haha. I'm thinking of gathering up all the bags I purchased at the end of GSS and doing one huge post of my inventory. Since Reebonz is 40% off now, and I have 100 credits after making Solitaire member, I bought 1 more bag (Gucci) to cap off.

They still have a Miu Miu bag listing, but I think I need to stop or I won't be eating for a month and a half.


----------



## Bratty1919

xxDxx said:


> small wallet



Wonderful color!


----------



## dotty8

xxDxx said:


> small wallet



Cute 

I have the same card holder in pink, but from Madras line


----------



## littlecutie

klee6731 said:


> from where may i ask?



Bought from Beverly Hills miu miu boutique !!!


----------



## toocutedoggy

It's so pretty that I can't help to bring it home with me


----------



## dotty8

^^ What did you get?


----------



## toocutedoggy

Bow bag


----------



## butterfly36029

A Bow! Congrats!! Classic bag!!


----------



## ebella

Recently purchased a St.Cocco Lux Long wallet in Instanbul. Gotta love the sweet pastel color.


----------



## Sonicbabe

A bag from the Cristal range...love the color!


----------



## Bratty1919

Sonicbabe said:


> A bag from the Cristal range...love the color!



Love this- jealous!


----------



## butterfly36029

WOW Congratulations!! It is gorgeous!! I love anything and everything in Nappa Cloquet!! 



Sonicbabe said:


> A bag from the Cristal range...love the color!


----------



## Jenni1210

Hi, 
I've just bought my first miu miu. Please visit the following link and kindly help me authenticate the bag. it doesn't come with Miu Miu authenticity card so i'm worried. 

http://www.reebonzvintage.com/item/bag/233

Much appreciated 

Thank you
Jenni


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

I bought this for work as I was finding using my lighter coloured bags on a daily basis was kind of ruining them. I only work in an office mind you so not like I was taking them into the great outdoors daily!

It's an older style and showing some signs of wear. I have recoloured it using leather dye.


----------



## ujili

toocutedoggy said:


> View attachment 2244822
> 
> 
> Bow bag



Classic! One that will never go out of style and in that color!


----------



## ujili

ebella said:


> Recently purchased a St.Cocco Lux Long wallet in Instanbul. Gotta love the sweet pastel color.



Love the color! Matches your Burberry bag. Congrats!


----------



## ujili

AllSaintsAddict said:


> I bought this for work as I was finding using my lighter coloured bags on a daily basis was kind of ruining them. I only work in an office mind you so not like I was taking them into the great outdoors daily!
> 
> It's an older style and showing some signs of wear. I have recoloured it using leather dye.



Looks very nice and functional! Congrats!


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

ujili said:


> Looks very nice and functional! Congrats!



Thank you

I like it more than I thought I would and it looks fabulous since I recoloured it - like new almost!


----------



## samouu

Hi, this is my first post in the Miu Miu forum. Just bought these fabulous glitter sneakers few weeks ago; wore them yesterday and they are so comfy (except the ankle part, that hurts a bit but that is because they are brand new)


----------



## koko406

hi avone here !!
i jus bought a miu miu bauletto bag which model RL0043, i lokie this bag very well, n will post the picture later to show, but abit sad is the tag indicate the bag is Made in India, may i ask any others own the same bag w me ?? is it the miu miu bag now not only made in turkey, but india as well ??


----------



## dotty8

^^ Yes, some of the Miu miu bags are made in India   And some even in China. Most of them are made in Turkey and Italy, though.  

We even have a special thread about Bow bags made in India here on TPF, so don't worry, it's normal.


----------



## ujili

AllSaintsAddict said:


> Thank you
> 
> I like it more than I thought I would and it looks fabulous since I recoloured it - like new almost!



Yeah...it doesn't look used.


----------



## saansh

Look at my pretty little Miu Miu bag! I'm so in love!




image von saansh auf Flickr




image von saansh auf Flickr

Modell: Contenitori Tracolla Vitello Lux
Color: Bruyere


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

St Cocco Lux Wristlet!


----------



## omajwan

I got this on my trip to london a few weeks ago


slow reveal .... hehe


aaanddd...


and finallyyy ....



what do u think? I was told its a runway piece


----------



## Bratty1919

omajwan said:


> I got this on my trip to london a few weeks ago
> View attachment 2278565
> 
> slow reveal .... hehe
> View attachment 2278567
> 
> aaanddd...
> View attachment 2278568
> 
> and finallyyy ....
> View attachment 2278569
> 
> 
> what do u think? I was told its a runway piece



I think it's VERY cute!


----------



## rittiemeow

My Miu Miu Bow in Mughetto


----------



## koko406

omajwan said:


> I got this on my trip to london a few weeks ago
> View attachment 2278565
> 
> slow reveal .... hehe
> View attachment 2278567
> 
> aaanddd...
> View attachment 2278568
> 
> and finallyyy ....
> View attachment 2278569
> 
> 
> what do u think? I was told its a runway piece



Lovely bag !!!


----------



## koko406

rittiemeow said:


> My Miu Miu Bow in Mughetto



Love this bag !! Nice colour !!!


----------



## rittiemeow

koko406 said:


> Love this bag !! Nice colour !!!



Yea, i love it a lot. Thank you


----------



## PinkPanda19

Hi everyone! Ok sorry I know this isn't probably the place to post this question, I should start my own thread, but I've just joined this forum and I can';t start my own thread for 5 days! And I really like these heels and I can't wait 5 days to decide whther I should get them!

Ok so I'm looking to get my first official pair of designer heels, the ones I currenlty own are just black wedged ones from Oasis, slightly smaller heels. I'm not sure whether to get these Miu Miu ones or not, obviously I would only wear them on special occasions, and I thought that as they are a nude-ish/rose beige colour, they'd go with most dresses/outfits for special occasions, but now as these have a red platform, would they? Would they only go with certain colours?-like what? I have no idea about how I'd to wear them and whether theyd look ok! For e.g would they look ok with a Little Black dress? Overall, should I get them, yes or no? I'm 16-going on 17 by the way! And I've never worn any THESE high, but I think I'd break into them eventually! Here's the link..

http://cdn-eu-ec.yottaa.net/504403b...products/320/523/523036-0.jpg?yocs=_&yoloc=eu

I know this is probably the wrong place, sorry! But I really need opinions!! Thanks!


----------



## gail13

PinkPanda19 said:


> Hi everyone! Ok sorry I know this isn't probably the place to post this question, I should start my own thread, but I've just joined this forum and I can';t start my own thread for 5 days! And I really like these heels and I can't wait 5 days to decide whther I should get them!
> 
> Ok so I'm looking to get my first official pair of designer heels, the ones I currenlty own are just black wedged ones from Oasis, slightly smaller heels. I'm not sure whether to get these Miu Miu ones or not, obviously I would only wear them on special occasions, and I thought that as they are a nude-ish/rose beige colour, they'd go with most dresses/outfits for special occasions, but now as these have a red platform, would they? Would they only go with certain colours?-like what? I have no idea about how I'd to wear them and whether theyd look ok! For e.g would they look ok with a Little Black dress? Overall, should I get them, yes or no? I'm 16-going on 17 by the way! And I've never worn any THESE high, but I think I'd break into them eventually! Here's the link..
> 
> http://cdn-eu-ec.yottaa.net/504403b...products/320/523/523036-0.jpg?yocs=_&yoloc=eu
> 
> I know this is probably the wrong place, sorry! But I really need opinions!! Thanks!


Hi there, welcome!  The nude color on it's own would be much more wearable.  If you're looking for designer heels Miu Miu has some cute ones, and if you wait a bit there is alot on sale right now and it may be worth waiting.  I guess it depends how much these are and what colors you tend to wear.


----------



## PinkPanda19

gail13 said:


> Hi there, welcome!  The nude color on it's own would be much more wearable.  If you're looking for designer heels Miu Miu has some cute ones, and if you wait a bit there is alot on sale right now and it may be worth waiting.  I guess it depends how much these are and what colors you tend to wear.



Hi, thanks for your reply! I agree that nude ones would be much more wearable! But I just REALLY like the look of these! I think the red adds a really nice sophisticated touch, and nude ones just seem not plain but typical? Like I haven't seen a pair of heels simillar to these before! But designer and high street brands all do nude ones if that makes sense? I thought as the red was only at the platform, I could wear the heels with most outfits like I can with nude ones? Because they aren;t really that off a nude colour? hmm I'm not sure now! Do you think I could wear them with a little black dress? Sorry so many questions, I am just really indecisive and need help, I have no idea about these things!


----------



## gabriele9

samouu said:


> Hi, this is my first post in the Miu Miu forum. Just bought these fabulous glitter sneakers few weeks ago; wore them yesterday and they are so comfy (except the ankle part, that hurts a bit but that is because they are brand new)


I LOVE your sneakers! I was wondering though about how well they wear as I would love to buy a pair when I go over to the USA in a few weeks but I'm worried about all the glitter falling off quickly and leaving them unwearable? Thanks!


----------



## miumiu4me

My first ever bow bag in colour Nube.... Love her to bits and find i can hold everything i need inside with no problems, even though she is small. Leather is gorgeous, was pretty stiff at first but now its quite squishy! Beautiful classy bag that goes with everything! Bought at Selfridges in Manchester in 2011 for approx £695 i think this was when they first came out... They seem to be more expensive now..... Certainly the Most expensive purchase ive ever made but so worth it.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also my most recent purchase, pre loved Miu Miu Croc in green... Holds everything, fits in my bag perfect and feels beautiful! A great match...think it goes well with my bow!


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

miumiu4me said:


> My first ever bow bag in colour Nube.... Love her to bits and find i can hold everything i need inside with no problems, even though she is small. Leather is gorgeous, was pretty stiff at first but now its quite squishy! Beautiful classy bag that goes with everything! Bought at Selfridges in Manchester in 2011 for approx £695 i think this was when they first came out... They seem to be more expensive now..... Certainly the Most expensive purchase ive ever made but so worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2284053
> 
> 
> Also my most recent purchase, pre loved Miu Miu Croc in green... Holds everything, fits in my bag perfect and feels beautiful! A great match...think it goes well with my bow!
> View attachment 2284055



Your Miu Miu's are gorgeous! Great to see a local (ish) Miu fan. I'm in Preston and it's a bit backwards, fashionwise. I've never seen anyone else with a Miu Miu here (or any other kind of designer handbag to be honest!)


----------



## miumiu4me

Thanks AllSaintsAddict, i love them to bits. At first i was really scared of using the bow bag as it was so expensive but then thought its no good buying something if its gonna sit in the wardrobe in a dust bag so used it more and more until it became my everyday bag. Love you're Miu Miu, i especially love them when they get older, gives them more character i think.... More beautiful with age. I generally see lots of people carrying mulberry bags in Manchester, they are nice and probably more practical but i just fell in love with the bow. Then you get the bug and want the purse to match and so on and so on. I also fell in love with the chloe paddington, bought a few preloved then sold on as there quite heavy but i kept one and now i miss the others.... Tipical....! Hahaha.


----------



## ebella

Purchased this baby months back and finally got to wear it during the festive season. (Eid in Singapore)


----------



## Sparklybags

miumiu4me said:


> My first ever bow bag in colour Nube.... Love her to bits and find i can hold everything i need inside with no problems, even though she is small. Leather is gorgeous, was pretty stiff at first but now its quite squishy! Beautiful classy bag that goes with everything! Bought at Selfridges in Manchester in 2011 for approx £695 i think this was when they first came out... They seem to be more expensive now..... Certainly the Most expensive purchase ive ever made but so worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2284053
> 
> 
> Also my most recent purchase, pre loved Miu Miu Croc in green... Holds everything, fits in my bag perfect and feels beautiful! A great match...think it goes well with my bow!
> View attachment 2284055



What a beautiful bow bag!!


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

miumiu4me said:


> Thanks AllSaintsAddict, i love them to bits. At first i was really scared of using the bow bag as it was so expensive but then thought its no good buying something if its gonna sit in the wardrobe in a dust bag so used it more and more until it became my everyday bag. Love you're Miu Miu, i especially love them when they get older, gives them more character i think.... More beautiful with age. I generally see lots of people carrying mulberry bags in Manchester, they are nice and probably more practical but i just fell in love with the bow. Then you get the bug and want the purse to match and so on and so on. I also fell in love with the chloe paddington, bought a few preloved then sold on as there quite heavy but i kept one and now i miss the others.... Tipical....! Hahaha.



I really love the Bow bag and would love to own one but I'd much prefer the lighter colours like yours, but I try to steer away from lighter colours as I just ruin them. I never really got into Chloe bags although I do own Chloe shoes. I am really lusting after a Balenciaga bag but the one I want is £1200 and I just can't justify spending that much on a bag


----------



## Silver16

amjac2wm said:


> View attachment 2215787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first Miu Miu bag! It's perfect for work and carrying a laptop.


What is the name of this bag please? It is amazing!


----------



## 21Silverfish21

Hi All, a friend of mine recommended me to this forum, and I got so "addicted" to this site! I really enjoy every moments of seeing so many lovely bags and accessories that all of you owned & showcase... I finally found the place I like to be in...  
It gets me so excited that I decided to post a Miu Miu bag that I bought during a trip to Paris few months back... 
I love this bag like crazy, I am sure you all understand how I feel....


----------



## 21Silverfish21

ebella said:


> Purchased this baby months back and finally got to wear it during the festive season. (Eid in Singapore)


 
This is really a beauty... & it had been in my mind since I saw it yday


----------



## dotty8

21Silverfish21 said:


> Hi All, a friend of mine recommended me to this forum, and I got so "addicted" to this site! I really enjoy every moments of seeing so many lovely bags and accessories that all of you owned & showcase... I finally found the place I like to be in...
> It gets me so excited that I decided to post a Miu Miu bag that I bought during a trip to Paris few months back...
> I love this bag like crazy, I am sure you all understand how I feel....



Congrats, it's beautiful


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

I was going to buy a Bal but went back to Miu Miu. I am now on an everything ban until at least Christmas as I have spent too much lately getting my wardrobe ready for winter!

This is my second taupe Miu Miu but I wanted one I could wear cross body - for some reason my Charm bag sags when the shoulder strap is on. Shown here with my Ash Jalouse which arrived this morning.






I've not seen one like this before, the only one I saw that was similar was a more boxy shape - if anyone can identify it please let me know.


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Sorry for such poor pictures, in a bit of a rush!


----------



## miumiu4me

Such a stunning bag.... I think its the miu miu vitello doctor bag, ive been lusting after one for years but can not find them anywhere! My first love was this bag but in purple, kind of a croc effect leather... Gorgeous bag and great for organising your stuff.... Fabulous bag, congrats its absolutely stunning!

Pic attached for reference.....


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

miumiu4me said:


> Such a stunning bag.... I think its the miu miu vitello doctor bag, ive been lusting after one for years but can not find them anywhere! My first love was this bag but in purple, kind of a croc effect leather... Gorgeous bag and great for organising your stuff.... Fabulous bag, congrats its absolutely stunning!
> 
> Pic attached for reference.....
> View attachment 2327372



That's it apart from where the straps are attached to the bag on the one you gave, it's pointy, that part on mine is more rounded. Must be an earlier/later version of the doctor bag. Thanks for the info!


----------



## miumiu4me

No problem at all.... Very jealous of your purchase! Enjoy.... x


----------



## ebella

21Silverfish21 said:


> This is really a beauty... & it had been in my mind since I saw it yday



The cutest collection for an arm-candy!


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

I just joined the bow club! It's not arrived yet but will definitely share photo's with you all when it does


----------



## Pursebop

&#128525;


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

My bow! It's the grain leather so an older one. Not sure when it is from! Perfect for work! I did a bit of restoration on this one, stitching on the handles and one of the bows was undone.


----------



## butterfly36029

Congrats! I was about to ask about how old it was when I noticed it's not from this season...pebbled leather bows are beautiful!!!!!!! (and not easy to come by)


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

butterfly36029 said:


> Congrats! I was about to ask about how old it was when I noticed it's not from this season...pebbled leather bows are beautiful!!!!!!! (and not easy to come by)



Thanks butterfly, any idea of the year?


----------



## butterfly36029

No, I  don't remember. I do remember there was a pebbled leather bow in Fall 2010, but that one came with studs. It is possible that same year they had just a simple pebbled leather without studs like yours but I honestly don't remember.


----------



## mymeimei02

I recently discovered MiuMiu and already have 3 pieces in less in a month:sly: and thinking about getting more the Vitello Bow bag is calling to me  Here's my first pieces but certainly not last ones from the MATELASSÉ line


----------



## sophie2

omajwan said:


> Hello girls ! I was just at the miu miu boutique in westfield shopping center (in london - white city) and they have many bags on markdown, I snapped a fewshots to share with you
> 
> they are 40% off
> 
> View attachment 2229017
> 
> 
> this next one has the vintage 'cracked'look - not sure of im a fan :/
> 
> View attachment 2229019
> 
> View attachment 2229021


It looks old and used to me, not fan too


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

mymeimei02 said:


> I recently discovered MiuMiu and already have 3 pieces in less in a month:sly: and thinking about getting more the Vitello Bow bag is calling to me  Here's my first pieces but certainly not last ones from the MATELASSÉ line



Stunning!


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

butterfly36029 said:


> No, I  don't remember. I do remember there was a pebbled leather bow in Fall 2010, but that one came with studs. It is possible that same year they had just a simple pebbled leather without studs like yours but I honestly don't remember.



Thanks for your help!


----------



## dotty8

mymeimei02 said:


> I recently discovered MiuMiu and already have 3 pieces in less in a month:sly: and thinking about getting more the Vitello Bow bag is calling to me  Here's my first pieces but certainly not last ones from the MATELASSÉ line



Congrats!


----------



## marina harbor

mymeimei02 said:


> I recently discovered MiuMiu and already have 3 pieces in less in a month:sly: and thinking about getting more the Vitello Bow bag is calling to me  Here's my first pieces but certainly not last ones from the MATELASSÉ line


Hi,,, I was just looking this top handle bag at miu miu webpage!
Did you buy the blue or black? is it comfortable? 
Is it a mid size bag?
Congrats on your new bag and sorry for so many questions is that I really fell in love with the bag... and I've been serarching for the perfect blue handbag!!


----------



## annniu




----------



## mymeimei02

marina harbor said:


> Hi,,, I was just looking this top handle bag at miu miu webpage!
> Did you buy the blue or black? is it comfortable?
> Is it a mid size bag?
> Congrats on your new bag and sorry for so many questions is that I really fell in love with the bag... and I've been serarching for the perfect blue handbag!!



Thanks---No worries about the questions I am fairly new to MiuMiu myself. I got the navy blue one with gold hardware. A nice deep, rich, royal blue. Its lamb leather and its super soft , scrumptious and comfortable. You can zip up the sides for a more structured look or let it flare out. It comes with an adjustable shoulder strap which I wore cross body and on shoulder and it was comfortable for me. I prefer top handle because I want to give my shoulders a rest.  Its the smaller version but it holds plenty. I totally recommend it. I have been wearing everyday since I got it.


----------



## marina harbor

mymeimei02 said:


> Thanks---No worries about the questions I am fairly new to MiuMiu myself. I got the navy blue one with gold hardware. A nice deep, rich, royal blue. Its lamb leather and its super soft , scrumptious and comfortable. You can zip up the sides for a more structured look or let it flare out. It comes with an adjustable shoulder strap which I wore cross body and on shoulder and it was comfortable for me. I prefer top handle because I want to give my shoulders a rest.  Its the smaller version but it holds plenty. I totally recommend it. I have been wearing everyday since I got it.


Thanks so much !!


----------



## jenjenq168

my new Miu Miu from Prada Space Montevarchi outlet!


----------



## Bearbear6666




----------



## icechiew

Item Name: MIU MIU PURSE
 Can someone help me check if this purse is authentic not? Many thanks.


----------



## icechiew

Can anyone help check is it the real one? Many thanks.


----------



## dotty8

^^ You should post this in the 'Authenticate this Miu miu' thread, I think you could get more help there  : http://forum.purseblog.com/miu-miu/authenticate-miu-miu-please-read-post-1-first-589081.html


----------



## kabiko

Hi guys this is my first post. Miumiu Sydney are having a sale from today  snatched this lovely up.


----------



## bunnypuppy

I'm a new member too  

I absolutely love the Miu Miu accordion tote, but it seems like no one else loves them!!! It's from S/S  earlier this year and I think they stopped the production of this design after that ( ( ) Apparently it excited no one but me! I finally got it in the colour I want (beige) at a sale, so happy )))))


----------



## butterfly36029

kabiko said:


> Hi guys this is my first post. Miumiu Sydney are having a sale from today  snatched this lovely up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430662


Hi!! Congrats! I own that same bag in Marmo and I am loving it more and more every day!! It's amazing!!


----------



## butterfly36029

bunnypuppy said:


> I'm a new member too
> 
> I absolutely love the Miu Miu accordion tote, but it seems like no one else loves them!!! It's from S/S  earlier this year and I think they stopped the production of this design after that ( ( ) Apparently it excited no one but me! I finally got it in the colour I want (beige) at a sale, so happy )))))


Congrats!! I like the accordion bags, I just find them too bulky, and therefore I feel the are impractical. Do let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## bunnypuppy

butterfly36029 said:


> Congrats!! I like the accordion bags, I just find them too bulky, and therefore I feel the are impractical. Do let us know how it works out for you!



Yes its a little bulky, looks better in pictures  I don't like cross body bags so I think so long as you don't wear it cross body it works good as a nice medium sized tote. I can squeeze lots of things inside, the natural bulk hides all the bulk of stuff that's hidden ! Like if I carry my totes they tend to bulge out, but the accordion tote bulges out anyway. Do I make sense?  

Sent from my PadFone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenLen

Madras bag and wallet in fuoco. Purchased the bag in Vegas back in April 2013, The wallet in Miu Miu at Neiman Marcus by Rodeo Drive around June 2013.
Never heard of Miu Miu. In fact, didn't even know how to pronounce the name. I fell in love with the color and style. Very luxurious and soft. The hardware are so detailed and meticulous. So far, I am not liking the new line at the E-store. I may have to look for a Prada outlet that carries past Miu Miu. I am loving that croc embossed satchel


----------



## fondue_

Recently just got my new miu miu pumps from yoox


----------



## nakedyogurt

bunnypuppy said:


> I'm a new member too
> 
> I absolutely love the Miu Miu accordion tote, but it seems like no one else loves them!!! It's from S/S  earlier this year and I think they stopped the production of this design after that ( ( ) Apparently it excited no one but me! I finally got it in the colour I want (beige) at a sale, so happy )))))



It's gorgeous! But for some reason it reminds me of Celine's design and aesthetic?


----------



## LoveStam

nakedyogurt said:


> It's gorgeous! But for some reason it reminds me of Celine's design and aesthetic?


Anyone knows where u can get a Miu Miu vitello bow bag ? 
Are they on sale anywhere?


----------



## jules128

LoveStam said:


> Anyone knows where u can get a Miu Miu vitello bow bag ?
> Are they on sale anywhere?



if you want a new one, there's a large size and a mini for sale on the saks website:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Miu-...v8wZ52flq6?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306418110

Mini:  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=Miu+Miu&N=4294911920+306418110&bmUID=kdq8uen

Large:  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=Miu+Miu&N=4294911920+306418110&bmUID=kdq8ueo


----------



## bellamiia

Bought this just over a week ago. Absolutely love it but I did have my heart set on the prada saffiano tote. What are your thoughts?


----------



## aundria674

Mini bow bag purchased in November. Hoping she holds up well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## anhpham1907

I got this miu miu sunglasses for 60% off from myer. Im so in love with it)


----------



## Azua

aundria674 said:


> Mini bow bag purchased in November. Hoping she holds up well. Fingers crossed.



Nice purchase! In my opinion, it'll hold up better than the large bow. I assume the mini-bow won't sag like the large (I own a denim coloured large bow).

Seeing mini bows purchased makes me want one ;(.


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

aundria674 said:


> Mini bow bag purchased in November. Hoping she holds up well. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455771
> View attachment 2455772
> View attachment 2455773



Super cute! Enjoy her


----------



## Charlotteloves

anhpham1907 said:


> View attachment 2468037
> 
> 
> I got this miu miu sunglasses for 60% off from myer. Im so in love with it)




So pretty


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

bellamiia said:


> Bought this just over a week ago. Absolutely love it but I did have my heart set on the prada saffiano tote. What are your thoughts?



Missed this one last time I looked at the thread. Love it, I'm such a sucker for neutrals.


----------



## jules128

My first miu miu bag, the color is turquese I believe but the only bag I've found similar to it online is this one:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/338902

but it's ever so slightly different. Either way, I LOVE it!!  So glad I kept it.


----------



## lonerjas

jules128 said:


> My first miu miu bag, the color is turquese I believe but the only bag I've found similar to it online is this one:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/338902
> 
> but it's ever so slightly different. Either way, I LOVE it!!  So glad I kept it.


very pretty


----------



## jules128

lonerjas said:


> very pretty


thanks!


----------



## bobloblaw221

Hi!

Newer to tpf and used the authenticate forum for this vitello lux bow bag in denim and got it and love it! 










Unfortunately the color is a bit more faded than I hoped but it's not so bad, and am checking with lovinmybags to see whether their color enhance conditioner will help. Had a hard time getting a good picture, so had to mess with this photo a bit and still not sure it's accurate (it's still a little darker in person).

Anyway, thank you to the authenticators!


----------



## bobloblaw221

jules128 said:


> My first miu miu bag, the color is turquese I believe but the only bag I've found similar to it online is this one:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/338902
> 
> but it's ever so slightly different. Either way, I LOVE it!!  So glad I kept it.



This is so pretty, I love it!


----------



## jules128

bobloblaw221 said:


> This is so pretty, I love it!


thank you, I really like yours too! I love blue bags. I really wanted a bow bag originally but I loved this color. one day though I might get one =)


----------



## miumiuaddict27

jules128 said:


> My first miu miu bag, the color is turquese I believe but the only bag I've found similar to it online is this one:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/338902
> 
> but it's ever so slightly different. Either way, I LOVE it!!  So glad I kept it.



Veryy nice colour.. what is d name of this model? how much is it retailing for & where u bought it? thanks


----------



## bobloblaw221

jules128 said:


> thank you, I really like yours too! I love blue bags. I really wanted a bow bag originally but I loved this color. one day though I might get one =)



Thanks! I do love the slouch on the bow bag.


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

bobloblaw221 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Newer to tpf and used the authenticate forum for this vitello lux bow bag in denim and got it and love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the color is a bit more faded than I hoped but it's not so bad, and am checking with lovinmybags to see whether their color enhance conditioner will help. Had a hard time getting a good picture, so had to mess with this photo a bit and still not sure it's accurate (it's still a little darker in person).
> 
> Anyway, thank you to the authenticators!



I wouldn't mess with the colour, leave it as it is in case you want to resell it, don't take any risks!

If the colour matches this one, it's how it's supposed to be

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Miu-Miu-Vitello-Lux-Bow-Bag/prod60640013/p.prod

I would only recommend messing with the colour of a black bag as there is less scope for disaster (I often touch up the black on my black pebbled bow bag)


----------



## jules128

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Veryy nice colour.. what is d name of this model? how much is it retailing for & where u bought it? thanks



I bought it at overstock.com for $1199, here is the link:

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ther-Satchel/8021791/product.html?searchidx=1

here's another picture I found:
http://www.giuliarossanigo.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Miu-Miu-borsa-turchese.jpg

I don't really know the name of the model but here is what the card says:


----------



## bobloblaw221

AllSaintsAddict said:


> I wouldn't mess with the colour, leave it as it is in case you want to resell it, don't take any risks!
> 
> If the colour matches this one, it's how it's supposed to be
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Miu-Miu-Vitello-Lux-Bow-Bag/prod60640013/p.prod
> 
> I would only recommend messing with the colour of a black bag as there is less scope for disaster (I often touch up the black on my black pebbled bow bag)



Yeah it's definitely worn a bit from wear from the previous owner (although I knew this was possible going in). I do still love it though. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## miumiuaddict27

anyone bought any bag from the miu miu biker collection> any reviews?


----------



## jules128

a couple of them are growing on me actually although at first I was not interested at all. But the prices are higher than I'd want to spend on that kind of bag. I'd love to see too if anyone else bought one though!


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Pls update her if any one bought the biker collection leather bag and it's quality... It's gonna be my
First mm so I wanna get a model that's quality can last long and won't have colour transfer easily or the leather shininess will go off soon.. Any advice what bag shud I get 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## EricaWeng

My miumiu colourful clutch


----------



## ml11afk

EricaWeng said:


> View attachment 2486850
> 
> 
> My miumiu colourful clutch



This is beautiful!!


----------



## Azua

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Pls update her if any one bought the biker collection leather bag and it's quality... It's gonna be my
> First mm so I wanna get a model that's quality can last long and won't have colour transfer easily or the leather shininess will go off soon.. Any advice what bag shud I get


I'll be getting the biker bag next week. However, I would not recommend it as a first Miu Miu bag. If you're looking at durability, I'd recommend the Madrass Bauletto Top Handle. Mine has been through rain and hot temperature still looks brand new. Here's a picture of mine in Black with Maroon lining.

P.S there is a line that you can see in the bottom middle. It's not super tough but better durability compared to the lambskin/vitello. I own both vitello and matelasse but prefer madras for everyday use.

In the end it's up to you, but I can definitely say that you'll have to be delicate with the biker.


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Hi Azua thanks for d info... i just bought a matelasse wallet 2 weeks back still haven open scared cos it will scratch hehe...so ur saying lambskin is very delicate? 
This madras bag u  mentioned is wat material? Do u think madras collection still retails in stores in UK(london/paris)?

yeah its gonna be my first expensive bag so i don't wanna end up with something which scratches/wear off easily... but the madras material looks stiff right?


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Which model u gonna get from d biker collection
I tot of getting the red n white tote bag but now thinking twice after reading what u said hehe


----------



## Azua

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Which model u gonna get from d biker collection
> I tot of getting the red n white tote bag but now thinking twice after reading what u said hehe


The picture attached is the one I will get (It comes in two sizes but I'm getting the smaller one).

You'll have to take a look at the boutiques and see whether they still stock them. I'm located in Australia and we get very limited stock. I'll be very suprised if they don't have any of them at your local store.

I own a few Miu Miu's and would definitely recommend the Madras above. You still have to look after it but not as much as you have to with the matelasse. If you're still undecided, I'd take a look at some of the Dior bags as an alternative in regards to quality.

Ask the people in the Dior forum, they are more than happy to help.


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Azua said:


> The picture attached is the one I will get (It comes in two sizes but I'm getting the smaller one).
> 
> You'll have to take a look at the boutiques and see whether they still stock them. I'm located in Australia and we get very limited stock. I'll be very suprised if they don't have any of them at your local store.
> 
> I own a few Miu Miu's and would definitely recommend the Madras above. You still have to look after it but not as much as you have to with the matelasse. If you're still undecided, I'd take a look at some of the Dior bags as an alternative in regards to quality.
> 
> Ask the people in the Dior forum, they are more than happy to help.



I love that one


----------



## miumiuaddict27

I'm having problem uploading but the one I'm considering is the top handle on in red n white at d estore


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Anyone knows how much a coffer and also a matelasse top handle leather bag retailing at London/ Paris now ? Those from Europe pls enlighten me


----------



## justa9url

Azua said:


> I'll be getting the biker bag next week. However, I would not recommend it as a first Miu Miu bag. If you're looking at durability, I'd recommend the Madrass Bauletto Top Handle. Mine has been through rain and hot temperature still looks brand new. Here's a picture of mine in Black with Maroon lining.
> 
> P.S there is a line that you can see in the bottom middle. It's not super tough but better durability compared to the lambskin/vitello. I own both vitello and matelasse but prefer madras for everyday use.
> 
> In the end it's up to you, but I can definitely say that you'll have to be delicate with the biker.



I love your bag! I was eyeing that one for a while now but ended up with a Balenciaga instead. Is the strap strong?


----------



## Azua

justa9url said:


> I love your bag! I was eyeing that one for a while now but ended up with a Balenciaga instead. Is the strap strong?



Thanks! Both handle and strap are very durable and comfortable to wear on arm/shoulder. I use it as an everyday bag and still looks as new.


----------



## justa9url

Azua said:


> Thanks! Both handle and strap are very durable and comfortable to wear on arm/shoulder. I use it as an everyday bag and still looks as new.



Great to hear! I guess I can start eyeing it again... 
May I ask where it's made? TIA!


----------



## Azua

Made it Turkey.


----------



## kitty beavehaus

I'm new but this is my latest:


----------



## kitty beavehaus

From this past summer, my sandals that I wore almost every day and a Miu Miu headband I've only worn once (shame!)


----------



## jules128

kitty beavehaus said:


> I'm new but this is my latest:


pretty!  I love the matelasse


----------



## Bratty1919

kitty beavehaus said:


> I'm new but this is my latest:




It's lovely - and welcome to the site


----------



## kitty beavehaus

Thanks ...  I love this bag!!!  Super satisfied with it.


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Nice matelasse. How much is it ? Thanks


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Anyone bought the biker bag yet care to share abt d quality n pics ? Thanks


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Anyone bought the biker bag yet care to share abt d quality n pics ? Thanks



I have seen them in person, they are ok and look to be normal Miu Miu quality. I think they are a bit bright for me, some of them are quite gaudy! 

Can you go to a boutique to see them?


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

An oldie but a goodie! Recently scored this on eBay


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Maybe will drop by my country boutique n check it out ? Hehe thanks.
Do share if any of u buy it
Guess more ppl buy chanel these days &#128549;


----------



## tomany

cute


----------



## Azua

My biker bag. Loving it a lot!


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Finally someone bought a biker bag
Can u pls do a review ? Was waiting for this hehe


Sooooo nice .. Black miu miu with Goldware is just nice colour combi

Can pm me d price ? It's lambskin right ? Maybe u can do a post on what it can fit &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;

Thanks &#128521;


----------



## jules128

Azua said:


> My biker bag. Loving it a lot!



I love it! I want to see more pics too, modeling pics please! =)


----------



## Azua

No model shots yet (sorry!). House is still renovating and no mirrors that'll do justice. But I'll show some comparison pictures of my other Miu Miu's to give you an idea of sizing and what the inside looks like. I could probably fit more into the bag but prefer not to.

I'm actually quite scared to take it out for today. 

MiuMiuAddict27: It cost $2360(Aus). Fairly certain that it is untreated lambskin (please clarify experts!) so it'll be a very delicate bag. My favourite feature of the bag is the bottom zip that is underneath the bag which you can un/zip up to change the shape of the look. Slight difference in terms of look.

Hope this helps


----------



## miumiuaddict27

That's sooooooo nice 
Thanks for doing the comparison pics
I think after conversion sg & aus almost similar price &#128077;


----------



## Yvonne Chea

Hi everyone, I would like to share my very first Miu Miu bag ; )


----------



## Chrissie82

My new bag!


----------



## Yvonne Chea

Chrissie82 said:


> My new bag!



You got a nice bag &#128522; Did you get it from the mytheresa.com site?


----------



## Chrissie82

Yvonne Chea said:


> You got a nice bag &#128522; Did you get it from the mytheresa.com site?



Thank you. Yes.I did!


----------



## hiddencharms

My first Miu Miu!


----------



## Chrissie82

hiddencharms said:


> My first Miu Miu!



Cute I like it!!


----------



## DRJones616

miumiuaddict27 said:


> That's sooooooo nice
> Thanks for doing the comparison pics
> I think after conversion sg & aus almost similar price &#128077;


Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## nwhite

Azua said:


> My biker bag. Loving it a lot!



OMG, this bag is gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## ASC RESALE

Azua said:


> My biker bag. Loving it a lot!



Love it!!



bellamiia said:


> Bought this just over a week ago. Absolutely love it but I did have my heart set on the prada saffiano tote. What are your thoughts?



Classic, lady like silhouette in a fabulous neutral. Can't go wrong! Enjoy xx



fondue_ said:


> Recently just got my new miu miu pumps from yoox



Love these so, so much!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

A little miu miu sparkle


----------



## miumiuaddict27

My first miu miu bag .. Fresh from la fayatte Paris


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

miumiuaddict27 said:


> View attachment 2552787
> 
> 
> My first miu miu bag .. Fresh from la fayatte Paris



You didn't go for the biker in the end?


----------



## miumiuaddict27

AllSaintsAddict said:


> You didn't go for the biker in the end?




No 
Cos my first day in Paris I bought a Chanel gst 
I came across miu miu only in day 2 and this colour really caught my eyes and been liking this crystal design for quite some time
Biker bags in person doesn't look too appealing for me


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

miumiuaddict27 said:


> No
> Cos my first day in Paris I bought a Chanel gst
> I came across miu miu only in day 2 and this colour really caught my eyes and been liking this crystal design for quite some time
> Biker bags in person doesn't look too appealing for me



Sounds like you had a great trip though

I think the biker bags would be hard to create an outfit with, I love the look of them, but they are too edgy for me


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Yes great trip
Only thinking how to bring back d bags with packaging to my home country sigh 
Today went selfridge n saw d miu miu there had more selection
Wish I cud just buy n buy hehe


----------



## saintgermain

miumiuaddict27 said:


> View attachment 2552787
> 
> 
> My first miu miu bag .. Fresh from la fayatte Paris



love that in teal


----------



## ohitsjen

miumiuaddict27 said:


> View attachment 2552787
> 
> 
> My first miu miu bag .. Fresh from la fayatte Paris




It's gorgeous!!! Congratulations, a lovely piece to serve as a souvenir too


----------



## ValentineNicole

[Q UOTE=miumiuaddict27;26455294]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2552787


My first miu miu bag .. Fresh from la fayatte Paris [/QUOTE]

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Bratty1919

miumiuaddict27 said:


> View attachment 2552787
> 
> 
> My first miu miu bag .. Fresh from la fayatte Paris




So cute - yummy color too


----------



## ayurin

*NYC Princess* said:


> View attachment 2552574
> 
> 
> A little miu miu sparkle


I absolutely love those shoes! I tried them on at a local store as well and they are gorgeous! Def. on my wishlist  Congrats.


----------



## ayurin

New Miu Miu wallet


----------



## Thandie

My new to me, Miu Miu crossbody.

This bag is the perfect accessory for me right now. It is so roomy, it's unbelievable. It can hold a lot and looks gorgeous.

I'm happy!


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Thandie said:


> My new to me, Miu Miu crossbody.
> 
> This bag is the perfect accessory for me right now. It is so roomy, it's unbelievable. It can hold a lot and looks gorgeous.
> 
> I'm happy!



Love this!


----------



## Thandie

AllSaintsAddict said:


> Love this!



Thank you 

I spent months searching for the perfect crossbody and this is it for me.


----------



## hiddencharms

Thandie said:


> My new to me, Miu Miu crossbody.
> 
> This bag is the perfect accessory for me right now. It is so roomy, it's unbelievable. It can hold a lot and looks gorgeous.
> 
> I'm happy!



very nice! pls post some modelling pics!


----------



## Tuned83

Chrissie82 said:


> My new bag!


I love this bag. Saw it in person this weekend was good and put it down but I think in may be going back to get it in red....


----------



## jodee

Recently made my first Miu Miu purchase and I love it!


----------



## Tuned83

jodee said:


> Recently made my first Miu Miu purchase and I love it!


Very nice enjoy


----------



## hiddencharms

jodee said:


> Recently made my first Miu Miu purchase and I love it!



gorgeous!


----------



## Hanakimi

jodee said:


> Recently made my first Miu Miu purchase and I love it!



Beautiful bag and a great shot as well!


----------



## jodee

Thanks! I came across it during the spring and summer sale


----------



## jodee

Tuned83 said:


> Very nice enjoy











hiddencharms said:


> gorgeous!











Hanakimi said:


> Beautiful bag and a great shot as well!



Thanks! I came across it during the spring and summer sale


----------



## Hanakimi

jodee said:


> Thanks! I came across it during the spring and summer sale



Ooh, even better! 

(Btw, was any of the biker collection part of the sale?)


----------



## jodee

Hanakimi said:


> Ooh, even better!
> 
> (Btw, was any of the biker collection part of the sale?)



I don't think so, I didn't see it at the time but the SA said that they would be getting more stuff in so maybe the biker collection would be on sale at other boutiques


----------



## lav.luv

Yvonne Chea said:


> Hi everyone, I would like to share my very first Miu Miu bag ; )


hi, i have a bag like yours but is in different colour. Do you have any idea how to clean it? scare the colour will faded if i wrongly apply the cleanser. thanks..


----------



## greenapple03

My second Miu Miu purchase.


----------



## Hanakimi

greenapple03 said:


> My second Miu Miu purchase.



Love that bicolor combo. Very cute.


----------



## peace1029

greenapple03 said:


> My second Miu Miu purchase.


 
sweet colour


----------



## Tuned83

New purchase selfridges sale


----------



## Marguch

Miu Miu new fan's introductory items
Looking forward to future purchase


----------



## jules128

Marguch said:


> Miu Miu new fan's introductory items
> Looking forward to future purchase


I love your madras bag! What is the name of that grey color? Would love to see modeling shots of the bag and the sunnies!


----------



## butterfly36029

The name of the grey color is Marmo, it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bratty1919

Marguch said:


> Miu Miu new fan's introductory items
> Looking forward to future purchase




What a cute collection!


----------



## Marguch

jules128 said:


> I love your madras bag! What is the name of that grey color? Would love to see modeling shots of the bag and the sunnies!



Thank you!  The colour is called Marmo. I will post up pics of a summer look and winter look of the bag and sunnies soon.


----------



## Hanakimi

Marguch said:


> Miu Miu new fan's introductory items
> Looking forward to future purchase



That Madras is gorgeous!


----------



## zaaz

Completely in love with my new madras bicolor bag!


----------



## Marguch

My goodness that's gorgeous!  I had no idea net a porter stock miu miu!!


----------



## zaaz

Marguch said:


> My goodness that's gorgeous!  I had no idea net a porter stock miu miu!!




They do! I got the bag in the last day of their sale. I believe they have a big sale twice a year, and each time I've seen a couple of Miu Miu bags on it. Currently they have a few newer styles in stock. However their selection is quite small in my opinion. But the service is outstanding.


----------



## Marguch

zaaz said:


> They do! I got the bag in the last day of their sale. I believe they have a big sale twice a year, and each time I've seen a couple of Miu Miu bags on it. Currently they have a few newer styles in stock. However their selection is quite small in my opinion. But the service is outstanding.



You're purse was on sale!!?? Wow lucky you! Congrats !! 
Always so happy to hear bargain stories


----------



## anhpham1907

My 1st miu miu bag and 1st purchase from Saks. Luckily I have this during sale season for 50% off. Im really in love with this bag&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## zaaz

anhpham1907 said:


> My 1st miu miu bag and 1st purchase from Saks. Luckily I have this during sale season for 50% off. Im really in love with this bag&#128525;&#128525;
> View attachment 2687636




Gorgeous red!!!


----------



## mcadams fan uk

ill have to post my 2 new ones once i work out how to upload pics!


----------



## katran26

anhpham1907 said:


> My 1st miu miu bag and 1st purchase from Saks. Luckily I have this during sale season for 50% off. Im really in love with this bag&#128525;&#128525;
> View attachment 2687636




Beautiful- congrats!!


----------



## Sonia CC

My very first Miu Miu madras bag...the pink is so miu miu!just brought last week


----------



## mcadams fan uk

Bought these two new Miu Miu's this month. The zaffiro coffer used from ebay and the black matelasse new from my theresa! In love!


----------



## jwessels

My new miu miu bow glazed leather bag!


----------



## janisbb

hi everyone...i am new comer..I.just bought this accessory few days before.....what you guys think about it > ?? thanks


----------



## janisbb

jwessels said:


> My new miu miu bow glazed leather bag!




wooo lovely bag..but is it easier to get dirty with this colour>? i got one same color of miu miu before......its easy to get dirty...


----------



## MissFluffyCat

I always liked the fold-over style of the bow bag, but the bow looks to fussy on me. So I was pleased to see this satchel style! It has a nice wide shoulder strap too.


----------



## jules128

MissFluffyCat said:


> I always liked the fold-over style of the bow bag, but the bow looks to fussy on me. So I was pleased to see this satchel style! It has a nice wide shoulder strap too.



Nice! It looks slightly more structured than the bow bag too.


----------



## Ilgin

my newest shades


----------



## Hanakimi

Ilgin said:


> my newest shades
> 
> View attachment 2718623



LOVE! I always like Miu Miu and Prada's sunglasses.


----------



## ellah012

My first Miu Miu, a pre-loved satchel from 2008-2009~ She is made of a lovely soft black pebbled leather, gracefully aged, with gold hardware.

Thank you for letting me share ^^


----------



## Serenity0715

My first top handle bag with strap 
I love it coz it can be carried in different ways, and u can choose your desired strap length. 
And it's cute


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

ellah012 said:


> My first Miu Miu, a pre-loved satchel from 2008-2009~ She is made of a lovely soft black pebbled leather, gracefully aged, with gold hardware.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share ^^[/QUOT
> 
> Doesn't matter


----------



## ellah012

AllSaintsAddict said:


> ellah012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first Miu Miu, a pre-loved satchel from 2008-2009~ She is made of a lovely soft black pebbled leather, gracefully aged, with gold hardware.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share ^^[/QUOT
> 
> Doesn't matter
> 
> 
> 
> ... I don't understand.... What doesn't matter?
Click to expand...


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

ellah012 said:


> AllSaintsAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I don't understand.... What doesn't matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just curious about your bag as I havent seen this style before. Can you post more pics?
Click to expand...


----------



## ellah012

AllSaintsAddict said:


> ellah012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just curious about your bag as I havent seen this style before. Can you post more pics?
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pictures sent from the seller~~  is something off??
Click to expand...


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

ellah012 said:


> AllSaintsAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pictures sent from the seller~~  is something off??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all! It's perfect. I was just being nosey about the style. Thanks for sharing the pics I was interested to see other pics of the bag
Click to expand...


----------



## MrsO

miu miu WOC in goat leather


----------



## dotty8

Miu miu small wallet / iphone case form the Madras line... I bought this a couple of months ago but didn't get round to posting it  The color is Cipria


----------



## kaykay82

My very first Mui Mui - a preloved bow from ebay authenticated by the wonderful AllSaintsAddict


----------



## Miuccia2

[New to this forum! This is my first post!!]
Hey gals! I just got a Matalasse Continental Wallet in Rubino as a birthday present! Loving it so far! ^^ On a side note, does anyone know if this colour has been discontinued? I couldn't find it in any online store or reseller, so I'm assuming it's a seasonal one.


----------



## Miuccia2

MrsO said:


> miu miu WOC in goat leather


Absolutely GORGEOUS!! Where did you get it?


----------



## Hanakimi

Miuccia2 said:


> [New to this forum! This is my first post!!]
> Hey gals! I just got a Matalasse Continental Wallet in Rubino as a birthday present! Loving it so far! ^^ On a side note, does anyone know if this colour has been discontinued? I couldn't find it in any online store or reseller, so I'm assuming it's a seasonal one.



Beautiful color!


----------



## dotty8

Miuccia2 said:


> On a side note, does anyone know if this colour has been discontinued? I couldn't find it in any online store or reseller, so I'm assuming it's a seasonal one.



Miu miu often changes the colors through the seasons... Rubino has been around for many years - sometimes they include this color in the collection and sometimes they skip it.  So no, I don't think it has been discontinued, it just doesn't appear in every collection, it's probably coming back in the future 

Oh, and congrats, it's a beautiful wallet


----------



## Miuccia2

dotty8 said:


> Miu miu often changes the colors through the seasons... Rubino has been around for many years - sometimes they include this color in the collection and sometimes they skip it.  So no, I don't think it has been discontinued, it just doesn't appear in every collection, it's probably coming back in the future
> 
> Oh, and congrats, it's a beautiful wallet



Thanks!!


----------



## Miuccia2

Hi once again! So I was shopping in Ion Orchard, Singapore when I saw this Madras Floral Print wallet! It's slightly smaller than a long wallet (1cm x 2cm shorter to be specific) and the lovely SA who helped me out said it's limited edition and that there are only 2 in the country. I didn't really further question as I was so very exhausted, does anyone know of other details regarding it's availability? :giggles:
It's actually a very light lavender colour


----------



## ellah012

Miuccia2 said:


> Hi once again! So I was shopping in Ion Orchard, Singapore when I saw this Madras Floral Print wallet! It's slightly smaller than a long wallet (1cm x 2cm shorter to be specific) and the lovely SA who helped me out said it's limited edition and that there are only 2 in the country. I didn't really further question as I was so very exhausted, does anyone know of other details regarding it's availability? :giggles:
> It's actually a very light lavender colour


what a lovely wallet!!! I was at the miu miu store and saw this wallet but only in solid colours.. i would have loved this patern!  enjoy~~


----------



## dotty8

Miuccia2 said:


> Hi once again! So I was shopping in Ion  Orchard, Singapore when I saw this Madras Floral Print wallet! It's  slightly smaller than a long wallet (1cm x 2cm shorter to be specific)  and the lovely SA who helped me out said it's limited edition and that  there are only 2 in the country. I didn't really further question as I  was so very exhausted, does anyone know of other details regarding it's  availability? :giggles:
> It's actually a very light lavender colour




^^ This one is a seasonal piece, I believe it's from Spring 2014  They also had clothes with the same pattern in that collection.


----------



## Miuccia2

dotty8 said:


> ^^ This one is a seasonal piece, I believe it's from Spring 2014  They also had clothes with the same pattern in that collection.



Thanks for your help Dotty! I appreciate it


----------



## vesna

cipria matellasse clutch


----------



## Nahr999

Just sharing with you guys, am loving this cute adorable mini shoulder bag and suprisingly it holds quite a lot.. Just a mere 5.5L x 4.3H x 2.3W ...wore it crossbody & fav travelling companion atm... Absolutely No regrets!! N it fits my iphone5 as well (using it to take the pics)


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Nahr999 said:


> Just sharing with you guys, am loving this cute adorable mini shoulder bag and suprisingly it holds quite a lot.. Just a mere 5.5L x 4.3H x 2.3W ...wore it crossbody & fav travelling companion atm... Absolutely No regrets!! N it fits my iphone5 as well (using it to take the pics)
> View attachment 2770766
> View attachment 2770767
> View attachment 2770768


Love it!!


----------



## ririan

dotty8 said:


> Miu miu small wallet / iphone case form the Madras line... I bought this a couple of months ago but didn't get round to posting it  The color is Cipria



is this wallet a madras (goatskin)? how is it holding up?
Thanks!


----------



## glaucophane

My first Miu Miu bag, nappa biker shoulder bag


----------



## Azua

glaucophane said:


> My first Miu Miu bag, nappa biker shoulder bag



Very nice nappa velle! Love the embellishments!


----------



## glaucophane

Azua said:


> Very nice nappa velle! Love the embellishments!


Thanks Azua. I like your biker, too.
I was going to buy the all black one (small version of yours). "Unfortunately" it sold out before I made up my mind. And this one poped out instead. 
I also tried another one. Love it too but I don't need anymore big bag. so~


----------



## 4purse

kitty beavehaus said:


> I'm new but this is my latest:




Ooooh love Matelasse


----------



## dotty8

ririan said:


> is this wallet a madras (goatskin)? how is it holding up?
> Thanks!



Yes, it is  Well, it's quite delicate but I don't use it very often (only when I carry Chanel flap bag which doesn't fit a bigger wallet  ), so it's holding up ok... but I have a feeling the leather would scratch / get dirty quite easily if I was rough on it.


----------



## Hanakimi

glaucophane said:


> Thanks Azua. I like your biker, too.
> I was going to buy the all black one (small version of yours). "Unfortunately" it sold out before I made up my mind. And this one poped out instead.
> I also tried another one. Love it too but I don't need anymore big bag. so~



Love that purple!


----------



## meithemeow

Oldie but a goodie &#128521;


My Instagram - Meichlee


----------



## navnav

Bling bling! Totally my kinda thing! &#128527;


----------



## letadorata

I guess it has been few weeks already...
I have purchased the dark blue suede rhinestone sneakers 
Resemble the converse style and love the colors so I am really addicted to this style


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Does anyone know if Miumiu.com will have sale?? Can't see any on the US site at the moment and both Gucci and Mulberry have started in the US...


----------



## kur0shiro

Actually bought this baby last year as a gift to myself! It was my first year as a working girl, you see and I couldn't stop thinking about this bag when I saw it in Hong Kong. It's my first ever ~big girl bag~ purchase so I'm really proud!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

kur0shiro said:


> Actually bought this baby last year as a gift to myself! It was my first year as a working girl, you see and I couldn't stop thinking about this bag when I saw it in Hong Kong. It's my first ever ~big girl bag~ purchase so I'm really proud!


And you should be, it's truly perfect! Congrats


----------



## anmldr1

My latest clutch. And my first miu miu bag
This pic is the one the sa sent
The


----------



## ninakt

This quarzo preloved  bow bag arrived today&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

anmldr1 said:


> My latest clutch. And my first miu miu bag
> This pic is the one the sa sent
> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822881



I love this!


----------



## dotty8

kur0shiro said:


> Actually bought this baby last year as a gift to myself! It was my first year as a working girl, you see and I couldn't stop thinking about this bag when I saw it in Hong Kong. It's my first ever ~big girl bag~ purchase so I'm really proud!



Good choice


----------



## March786

My gorgeous clutch


----------



## Elle_SWB

My Miu Miu from the Madras collection!

x


----------



## Sonia CC

Elle_SWB said:


> My Miu Miu from the Madras collection!
> 
> x



Nice...I have a pink one


----------



## lianecartman

my first (probably last ) miu miu. i looked for it everywhere and finally mine


----------



## RafaelaG.

Miu Miu bow bag


----------



## AngelaK

Elle_SWB said:


> My Miu Miu from the Madras collection!
> 
> x




Beautiful &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jules128

RafaelaG. said:


> Miu Miu bow bag


gorgeous! love it! what color is that?


----------



## Elizabel

Elle_SWB said:


> My Miu Miu from the Madras collection!
> 
> x




Hi Elle
I love this bag on you! Are you please able to confirm this is the RN0726?

Thanks heaps
E x


----------



## Sonia CC

Elle_SWB said:


> My Miu Miu from the Madras collection!
> 
> x



very nice madras bag!!!!


----------



## tatertot

Just received this Coffer yesterday and am thrilled! The color is perfect and the leather is so buttery soft, I'm in love


----------



## March786

tatertot said:


> Just received this Coffer yesterday and am thrilled! The color is perfect and the leather is so buttery soft, I'm in love



She's  beautiful!!!! Enjoy &#9786;


----------



## tatertot

March786 said:


> She's  beautiful!!!! Enjoy &#9786;



Thank you so much I've not been this excited over a new bag in some time, the leather is just ahhhhhmazing!


----------



## BagLdy

Early valentines pressie from my DH &#128522;. Love the colour and it feels like butter to touch &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## dotty8

^^ Congrats, it is beautiful!  Which color is this?


----------



## BagLdy

Thank you &#128522;. I think the colour is called Fuxia.


----------



## Hanakimi

Miuccia2 said:


> Hi once again! So I was shopping in Ion Orchard, Singapore when I saw this Madras Floral Print wallet! It's slightly smaller than a long wallet (1cm x 2cm shorter to be specific) and the lovely SA who helped me out said it's limited edition and that there are only 2 in the country. I didn't really further question as I was so very exhausted, does anyone know of other details regarding it's availability? :giggles:
> It's actually a very light lavender colour



I know it's late but did you end up getting this beauty?


----------



## Miuccia2

Hanakimi said:


> I know it's late but did you end up getting this beauty?



Yep! It's been in my collection but I haven't used it yet


----------



## Elizabel

Miuccia2 said:


> Hi once again! So I was shopping in Ion Orchard, Singapore when I saw this Madras Floral Print wallet! It's slightly smaller than a long wallet (1cm x 2cm shorter to be specific) and the lovely SA who helped me out said it's limited edition and that there are only 2 in the country. I didn't really further question as I was so very exhausted, does anyone know of other details regarding it's availability? :giggles:
> 
> It's actually a very light lavender colour




 I adore this piece!!!! Please break it out and let us have a little peek..?

E x


----------



## jules128

Elizabel said:


> I adore this piece!!!! Please break it out and let us have a little peek..?
> 
> E x



I do too!! I even tried contacting my SA to see if she could get me one! But she said they didn't have it so if anyone else knows where I could get one, please let me know =) I would love to see a picture of the inside, how many card slots does it have?


----------



## brakefashion

I wanted a fringe bag....I wanted a grey bag....I went looking and found the prefect Miu Miu and it fits the bill.
I added the charm for fun!


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

brakefashion said:


> I wanted a fringe bag....I wanted a grey bag....I went looking and found the prefect Miu Miu and it fits the bill.
> I added the charm for fun!



Did you buy this on eBay? Someone posted this bag on the auth thread and I'm sorry to say it was fake. I remember the fringing. Happy to look at more pics for you


----------



## Miumiumatelasse

Hello 
I just bought this on eBay 
Can u authenticate this wallet. Thanks


----------



## brakefashion

AllSaintsAddict said:


> Did you buy this on eBay? Someone posted this bag on the auth thread and I'm sorry to say it was fake. I remember the fringing. Happy to look at more pics for you



Yes I did. The bag is real.  I verified it myself and I had it verified in Dallas as well.


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

brakefashion said:


> Yes I did. The bag is real.  I verified it myself and I had it verified in Dallas as well.



The one I saw was not authentic. You seem sure that you didn't buy a fake bag though, so I won't argue with you and let you enjoy your bag


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

If your seller was not theocsuvmommy then you don't need to worry


----------



## brakefashion

Thanks for looking out.  I can guarantee its authentic.


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

brakefashion said:


> Thanks for looking out.  I can guarantee its authentic.



Did you buy it off the seller above?


----------



## Miumiumatelasse

this wallet come in original box. looks anthentic to me but im not sure about the outter zipper because most i saw online its gold but this one with the leather im not sure. and does anyone know miu miu make this wallet in the past? in viola color?? im so worry i got the fake one thanks


----------



## Miumiumatelasse

AllSaintsAddict said:


> Did you buy it off the seller above?


no


----------



## dotty8

Miumiumatelasse said:


> this wallet come in original box. looks anthentic to me but im not sure about the outter zipper because most i saw online its gold but this one with the leather im not sure. and does anyone know miu miu make this wallet in the past? in viola color?? im so worry i got the fake one thanks



It looks fine to me  If you want to be sure you can post more pictures in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/miu-miu/authenticate-this-miu-miu-please-read-post-1-a-589081-664.html


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

dotty8 said:


> It looks fine to me  If you want to be sure you can post more pictures in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/miu-miu/authenticate-this-miu-miu-please-read-post-1-a-589081-664.html



They have posted there and I've replied already


----------



## Miumiumatelasse

Here is more pics


----------



## Miumiumatelasse

More pic


----------



## Miumiumatelasse

Please help authenticate


----------



## Miumiumatelasse

Thank you


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Miumiumatelasse said:


> Please help authenticate



You've already been told that this is authentic from a reputable eBay seller.


----------



## Miumiumatelasse

Thank you


----------



## kdviloria29

My first ever Miu Miu bag that i bought for myself, with my own money. I'm 23, a second year medical student so you could imagine how long I saved up for this bag. BUT.. I only bought this second hand Miu Miu bag for only $100! I had it authenticated too, just to make sure


----------



## Pursebop

*Sail away with me @******** 
*


----------



## dyyong

Madras wallet &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Nanalovelin

i love the shoes~!


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

dyyong said:


> Madras wallet &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;



Oh, this is really lovely!


----------



## Sonia CC

My new miu miu wallet on chain, super love this little princess


----------



## Nuke

Sonia CC said:


> My new miu miu wallet on chain, super love this little princess



Gorgeous! Looks truly fit for a princess.


----------



## Sonia CC

Thank Nuke...the touch of leather is so soft like baby skin too..hopefully more to come


----------



## TeeLVee

Hello everyone! I would like to share with you my very first miu miu. &#128522;


----------



## Sonia CC

Congrat, very nice navy color ^^


----------



## Sonia CC

TeeLVee said:


> Hello everyone! I would like to share with you my very first miu miu. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987715





Congrat, very nice navy color ^^


----------



## TeeLVee

Sonia CC said:


> Congrat, very nice navy color ^^




Thank you Sonia CC! love your miu miu wallet as well. &#128522;


----------



## Rollypollymolly

Hey! I love your collection! I have the same pink bag. Do you know the name of the bag?


----------



## Piarpreet

It is "vintage" but bought it because I looove the color. Matched it with some j crew flats. It was from that collection that had stars and neon.


----------



## sunnyflies

Yesterday at Bloomingdales I saved $650 in a single sale and, ooh, look what I got for $300!


----------



## dotty8

^^ Wow, these are lovely


----------



## Royalbohemian

Miu Miu Nappa Biker Bag


----------



## jules128

Royalbohemian said:


> View attachment 3056937
> 
> 
> Miu Miu Nappa Biker Bag


love it!!!


----------



## uchichuu

Sonia CC said:


> My new miu miu wallet on chain, super love this little princess


Hot mama! I love it!!!  congrats!


----------



## uchichuu

brakefashion said:


> I wanted a fringe bag....I wanted a grey bag....I went looking and found the prefect Miu Miu and it fits the bill.
> I added the charm for fun!


Love the shoes! Are they Manolo's?


----------



## Tatze

Hello everybody, I would like to show you my lately purchased Miu Miu and Prada "darlings" !


Miu Miu Clutch is from KaDeWe in Berlin/Germany, Prada wallet from Harsadeur in Münster/Germany and Miu Miu bag from Prada outlet in Metzingen/Germany (phantastic shop with a lot of Prada / Miu Miu bags, wallets, shoes ..... and really good prices) ! I really loooooove this light rosé colour (Cipria), it goes with everything ....


----------



## uchichuu

Tatze said:


> Hello everybody, I would like to show you my lately purchased Miu Miu and Prada "darlings" !
> 
> 
> Miu Miu Clutch is from KaDeWe in Berlin/Germany, Prada wallet from Harsadeur in Münster/Germany and Miu Miu bag from Prada outlet in Metzingen/Germany (phantastic shop with a lot of Prada / Miu Miu bags, wallets, shoes ..... and really good prices) ! I really loooooove this light rosé colour (Cipria), it goes with everything ....


I'm in love!!!  would you happen to know the name of the miu miu bag? It reminds me of the city bag from balenciaga!


----------



## CherylTeo

I bought a *Miu Miu Nappa Biker Shopping Bag* for only $1700 when the usual price was $3200+ (SGD)! I just received it today and eagerly tore away the wrapping like it is Christmas! It was from this site that sells luxury brands that they obtain from the retailers when the seasons are over so they are brand new and in perfect condition. They have started selling pre-used bags too which are labelled really clearly, but I don't go for that, because hey, if I'm going to buy a luxury bag, I want it to be new, not used and abused. But that's just my take. Don't take it too personally, this is from someone who buys luxury brands and hoards them, only occasionally taking them out to admire and carefully repackage back. I'm working on this OCD. So in the meantime, enjoy these pictures that I took of my new baby! My living, breathing fur baby saw that I whipped out the camera and went to pose alongside the bag which is what she always does when she sees me taking photos of things that are not her.


----------



## uchichuu

CherylTeo said:


> I bought a *Miu Miu Nappa Biker Shopping Bag* for only $1700 when the usual price was $3200+ (SGD)! I just received it today and eagerly tore away the wrapping like it is Christmas! It was from this site that sells luxury brands that they obtain from the retailers when the seasons are over so they are brand new and in perfect condition. They have started selling pre-used bags too which are labelled really clearly, but I don't go for that, because hey, if I'm going to buy a luxury bag, I want it to be new, not used and abused. But that's just my take. Don't take it too personally, this is from someone who buys luxury brands and hoards them, only occasionally taking them out to admire and carefully repackage back. I'm working on this OCD. So in the meantime, enjoy these pictures that I took of my new baby! My living, breathing fur baby saw that I whipped out the camera and went to pose alongside the bag which is what she always does when she sees me taking photos of things that are not her.


Whoa, your dog is adorable. Is that site reebonz.com since you wrote SGD?


----------



## jules128

CherylTeo said:


> I bought a *Miu Miu Nappa Biker Shopping Bag* for only $1700 when the usual price was $3200+ (SGD)! I just received it today and eagerly tore away the wrapping like it is Christmas! It was from this site that sells luxury brands that they obtain from the retailers when the seasons are over so they are brand new and in perfect condition. They have started selling pre-used bags too which are labelled really clearly, but I don't go for that, because hey, if I'm going to buy a luxury bag, I want it to be new, not used and abused. But that's just my take. Don't take it too personally, this is from someone who buys luxury brands and hoards them, only occasionally taking them out to admire and carefully repackage back. I'm working on this OCD. So in the meantime, enjoy these pictures that I took of my new baby! My living, breathing fur baby saw that I whipped out the camera and went to pose alongside the bag which is what she always does when she sees me taking photos of things that are not her.


that dog is so cute! and I like the bag too =)


----------



## CherylTeo

uchichuu said:


> Whoa, your dog is adorable. Is that site reebonz.com since you wrote SGD?


Thanks! She's the cutest and I love her so much. Yes it's reebonz. I have purchased 4 bags from them before and have been pretty happy with the experience so far.


----------



## Tatze

uchichuu said:


> I'm in love!!!  would you happen to know the name of the miu miu bag? It reminds me of the city bag from balenciaga!




Thank you very much ! Yes, it was love at first sight .... I definitely went there to buy a Prada bag, but as soon as I saw this cute bag everything was clear !!! The model is called RL0101 Bauletto / Vitello Shine / Cipria.


Wish you a nice day !


----------



## uchichuu

Tatze said:


> Thank you very much ! Yes, it was love at first sight .... I definitely went there to buy a Prada bag, but as soon as I saw this cute bag everything was clear !!! The model is called RL0101 Bauletto / Vitello Shine / Cipria.
> 
> 
> Wish you a nice day !


Thank you! They probably don't sell that one here in the states


----------



## Tatze

uchichuu said:


> Thank you! They probably don't sell that one here in the states




This is sad ..... maybe you can find someone living near Stuttgart, Metzingen / Germany to buy and send you the bag ! I am living around 600 km away. I bought it on my way into holiday ! But it was 2 weeks ago, so they maybe should still sell the model .....


----------



## uchichuu

Tatze said:


> This is sad ..... maybe you can find someone living near Stuttgart, Metzingen / Germany to buy and send you the bag ! I am living around 600 km away. I bought it on my way into holiday ! But it was 2 weeks ago, so they maybe should still sell the model .....


Yeah ): would you be able to pm me how much it costs if you don't want to put it in the thread? Thanks!


----------



## dotty8

Tatze said:


> Hello everybody, I would like to show you my lately purchased Miu Miu and Prada "darlings" !
> 
> 
> Miu Miu Clutch is from KaDeWe in Berlin/Germany, Prada wallet from Harsadeur in Münster/Germany and Miu Miu bag from Prada outlet in Metzingen/Germany (phantastic shop with a lot of Prada / Miu Miu bags, wallets, shoes ..... and really good prices) ! I really loooooove this light rosé colour (Cipria), it goes with everything ....



Gorgeous stuff  I love Cipria (powder in Italian) color too!


----------



## Tatze

dotty8 said:


> Gorgeous stuff  I love Cipria (powder in Italian) color too!



Thanks very much! Cipria is so perfect, it goes with everything !!! Love that color !!!


----------



## ninakt

Palissandro bow,she needs a little repair but still has years ahead. 
I am a bit late bow obsessed


----------



## Rollypollymolly

Nahr999 said:


> Just sharing with you guys, am loving this cute adorable mini shoulder bag and suprisingly it holds quite a lot.. Just a mere 5.5L x 4.3H x 2.3W ...wore it crossbody & fav travelling companion atm... Absolutely No regrets!! N it fits my iphone5 as well (using it to take the pics)
> View attachment 2770766
> View attachment 2770767
> View attachment 2770768




Absolutely love this bag especially how much it fits! I have the same in a nude pink. But my only problem is that it has started to split at the edges!   Have you had a similar experience? Now I am extremely careful when I take the bag out


----------



## MrsO

Shopping tote purchased today at Foxtown Outlet 495 CHF &#128536;&#128091;


----------



## MoSoupy

uchichuu said:


> Thank you! They probably don't sell that one here in the states



Sorry, I know this post is a couple of months old, but I was able to get this same bag in a grey color at the Chicago Prada outlet earlier this year. Not sure if it would still be around but I remember they had it in several colors as well as the Prada version which had the pebbled leather (it was heavier and about $500 more). Hopefully, you were able to track this one down! It's one of my favorites!


----------



## amy_86

This is not the recent bag but still a very sought after bag  bought a preloved miu miu mini bow in mughetto For only 299 usd on my birthday. Will give her a nice bag spa soon before taking her out. Authenticated by allsaints tpfer  this lovely bag has been in my wish list for a long time and now finally


----------



## amy_86

Sharing another pic as attached. The pale pink is so pretty. 
I really wonder whether the front suppose to flap over ? It looks kind of stiff and I need to push it downwards when taking pictures. I have seen others whereas theirs flap over effortlessly.


----------



## dotty8

amy_86 said:


> I really wonder whether the front suppose to flap over ?.


 

Yes, the leather will eventually get softer with use and it will get easier to keep the flap down


----------



## amy_86

dotty8 said:


> Yes, the leather will eventually get softer with use and it will get easier to keep the flap down



Thanks.  now I guess I should cherish this temporary look for a while  I will baby her as much as possible


----------



## Tatze

amy_86 said:


> Sharing another pic as attached. The pale pink is so pretty.
> I really wonder whether the front suppose to flap over ? It looks kind of stiff and I need to push it downwards when taking pictures. I have seen others whereas theirs flap over effortlessly.


 
Hello, I owe this Miu Miu bag ! Same leather, same color, different model ! In the beginning the leather was really stiff and looked a little like plastic ; - ))) but the more I carry the bag, the nicer the leather gets ! So you have to carry her a lot !!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

My first Miu Miu. This bag is delicious. Now I want more. Small Matelasse Convertible tote in Silver lamb skin. LOVE! &#128525;


----------



## Sparkletastic

In person!


----------



## Swtshan7

My first ever miu miu piece is a pair of sunglasses I had my eye on at the department stores online. I came across them in vegas for 25% off so...


----------



## dotty8

^^ I like their sunglasses too  I actually hate wearing sunglasses but I got a pair of Miu miu's anyway, because they were cute 

Plus here are two small purchases from some time ago, but I didn't get round to posting them... Crystal charm for my bag (with my beloved Marella spring coat ) and a key ring:


----------



## starrysky7

Swtshan7 said:


> My first ever miu miu piece is a pair of sunglasses I had my eye on at the department stores online. I came across them in vegas for 25% off so...



I just got exactly the same ones, I found them online for a really good price. It is my first Miu Miu item as well.


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

My miu miu microbags collections


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

Madras Microbags


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

Mini Coffer Crystals Micro Bags


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

Fury Coin Purse/Keyrings/Charms


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

There it goes....


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cinderella CoCo said:


> My miu miu microbags collections



Oooh. Too cute. What size are these? Are they cross body?


----------



## dotty8

^^ They are like key chains I believe 






Cinderella CoCo said:


> There it goes....


 


Cute, I haven't seen these before


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

Sparkletastic said:


> Oooh. Too cute. What size are these? Are they cross body?


Hi, they are mini bag charms/ Coin purse/ Keyrings


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

Mini Coffer Fur Charms/ Keyrings/ Coin Purse


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

Fury Grey Coffer Mini


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

Fury Black Coffer Mini


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

dotty8 said:


> ^^ They are like key chains I believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute, I haven't seen these before


Thanks!


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

My Turquoise Hobo bag


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

My Pink Madras Bag


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

My Baby Blue Crystals Bag


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

My Coffer Microbags, not all colors are in the pictures


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

Mini Crystals Bag Charms


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

Fury Coin Purse/Charms/Keyrings


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

Navy Blue


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

Red


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

Brown


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

Light Baby Pink


----------



## ling610

OMG! This is an eye feast for miu miu fans, I am drooling! Soooo cute & exquisite they are!


----------



## casseyelsie

Cinderella CoCo said:


> My miu miu microbags collections




I'm very interested in your Miu Miu micro bag charms! [emoji7] are they still available for sale?


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

casseyelsie said:


> I'm very interested in your Miu Miu micro bag charms! [emoji7] are they still available for sale?


Hi Casseyelsie, I am only letting go 1 mini coffer keyring/charms/coin purse in Baby blue as I have extra 1. Not letting go the rest as they are all limited editions and very rare pieces.  I am in Singapore and you can send me private message to discuss.


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

I have extra piece for this Baby Blue


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

Back view


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

ling610 said:


> OMG! This is an eye feast for miu miu fans, I am drooling! Soooo cute & exquisite they are!


Thanks ling610


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

More coin purses


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

Letting go this... Can private msg me


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

My shoes


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

Denim Crystals Sneakers


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

:d:d:d


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

Red Suede Crystals Sneakers


----------



## Cinderella CoCo




----------



## Cinderella CoCo




----------



## Cinderella CoCo

My Baby Blue Crystals Slippers


----------



## Cinderella CoCo




----------



## Cinderella CoCo

My Fury Boots:snowballs:


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

:snowballs::snowballs:


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

:snowballs:


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

My Crstals Bracelet:girlwhack:


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

My Crystals Bracelet


----------



## Cinderella CoCo




----------



## Cinderella CoCo




----------



## Cinderella CoCo

My Gold Crystals Bracelet :girlwhack:


----------



## Cinderella CoCo




----------



## Cinderella CoCo

:d


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

:girlwhack:


----------



## Cinderella CoCo




----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Cinderella CoCo said:


> My Crystals Bracelet



Love all your stuff. This forum is pretty quiet so it's fab to see such a fan!


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

AllSaintsAddict said:


> Love all your stuff. This forum is pretty quiet so it's fab to see such a fan!


Thank u AllSaintsAddict, I will post more of my miu miu stuff when I have the time to take pictures. cheers to all miu miu fans!


----------



## ling610

Cinderella CoCo said:


> Mini Coffer Fur Charms/ Keyrings/ Coin Purse



I can't help but smile at this, it's quirky & fun! Where did you get these if you don't mind? This will be cute on my coffer! Selling any fur charms? :>


----------



## dotty8

AllSaintsAddict said:


> Love all your stuff. This forum is pretty quiet so it's fab to see such a fan!


 
I'm quite a fan too, but we don't have a suitable thread (yet) to post our collections.. only this one for recent purchases  maybe we should make one


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

ling610 said:


> I can't help but smile at this, it's quirky & fun! Where did you get these if you don't mind? This will be cute on my coffer! Selling any fur charms? :>


Yeah e mini Fur coffer charms r SOo Cute right? I had a hard time finding them... Brought e black one from France and e grey one from Italy  these are my precious collections, so not letting them go.... Only letting go e baby blue coffer non fur and e pink coin round purse.


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

:snowballs: my red fur pong pong Coin Purse/Charms/Keyrings :snowballs:


----------



## Cinderella CoCo

:snowballs: Baby Pink Pong Pong :snowballs:


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

Love the Pong Pong Charms 

Wish I also owned one.

Great Collection! Think i should take time to make some pictures of my Collection


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

dotty8 said:


> I'm quite a fan too, but we don't have a suitable thread (yet) to post our collections.. only this one for recent purchases  maybe we should make one


This could be a right one for that, isnt it?

http://forum.purseblog.com/miu-miu-reference-library/your-miu-miu-collection-pics-only-475930.html


----------



## imlvholic

Just got this


----------



## dotty8

^^ It's beautiful, congrats! 




ColdwhiteAlice said:


> This could be a right one for that, isnt it?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/miu-miu-reference-library/your-miu-miu-collection-pics-only-475930.html


 
Oh, you're right, tnx  I'll post some pictures when I get around to


----------



## CherylTeo

Cinderella CoCo said:


> There it goes....


OH MY GOODNESS I LOVE THESE LITTLE FURRY BALLS WITH THE BEDAZZLED BOWS! Where on earth do you find such wonders? Do you have to specially ask the salesperson in Singapore?


----------



## Crazy4cartier

Just purchased the Matelasse wallet less than two weeks ago and its already peeling off at the edges .


----------



## CrazyCool01

Yeah i bought a madras wallet recently  as well and i cant tell you how bad the quality is...


----------



## Crazy4cartier

Did you try contacting them?

Does anyone know what the warrenty for miu miu products is? I bought a wallet two weeks ago and it has already started peeling off at the edges. I saw it just after a week. It's a nice peach color wallet and the edges have become black. Went to the store to see if I can return/exchange it as it's just been a couple weeks since I bought it but they said that's not possible. 

Has anyone else had a similar experience? Who did you contact and was it resolved? 

Appreciate your responses. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Crazy4cartier said:


> Did you try contacting them?
> 
> Does anyone know what the warrenty for miu miu products is? I bought a wallet two weeks ago and it has already started peeling off at the edges. I saw it just after a week. It's a nice peach color wallet and the edges have become black. Went to the store to see if I can return/exchange it as it's just been a couple weeks since I bought it but they said that's not possible.
> 
> Has anyone else had a similar experience? Who did you contact and was it resolved?
> 
> Appreciate your responses.
> 
> Thanks!!!


I bought this wallet from Italy .. i am not finding any peels offs .. but the Quality of the Wallet itself is very poor. Like, Wallet is not sturdy and it is hard to even close (Zip Around) if i add a couple of extra Coins .. 

Not worth the money .. I convince myself because i bought on a Discounted price .. It is sooo not worth for Full price ..


----------



## HVP89

Has anyone heard about the F/W presale yet? Just got a message that they've already started. I may call up my SA and ask. If anyone have more details, please share! TIA


----------



## Loves Glitters

Hi everyone, I was looking at the leather Miu Miu bracelet with heart charm on the Miu Miu website, and would love to get this. Only the website does not mention anything about the size of the bracelet. As my wrists are on the small side, could anyone please tell me what the smallest size is that you can make this bracelet? That way I can decide whether this bracelet will become my newest Miu Miu purchase  

Thanks so much to anyone who has already purchased this bracelet, and could tell me the smallest dimensions for this beautiful piece!


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

I can check this for you tomorrow! (ca. 8h)


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

The smallest dimension from the heart bracelet is 15,5 cm, I think thats 6,1 inches!
Hope thats helps!


----------



## Loves Glitters

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> The smallest dimension from the heart bracelet is 15,5 cm, I think thats 6,1 inches!
> Hope thats helps!


Hi ColdwhiteAlice, thanks so much for letting me know! This would actually fit me perfectly then


----------



## missbrasilnyc

Cinderella CoCo said:


> My Coffer Microbags, not all colors are in the pictures


These are freakin adorable, lol


----------



## lov3prada

Hello Everybody 
I just bought this miu miu bag 
Im so in Love with it [emoji7]
But im Not sure if its Not too Flashy ? 
My mam is against it 
Im 20 years old 
What so You think is it ok to go out with this bag ?


----------



## Dianelv

lov3prada said:


> Hello Everybody
> I just bought this miu miu bag
> Im so in Love with it [emoji7]
> But im Not sure if its Not too Flashy ?
> My mam is against it
> Im 20 years old
> What so You think is it ok to go out with this bag ?
> 
> View attachment 3209705



I don't think it's too flashy at all. It's very beautiful and eye catching and fun! Perfect for a young woman


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my new-to-me vitello soft in nappa leather. it's a gorgeous geranium pink from 2014. it's my first miu miu and i couldn't be happier w/it. the leather is so luxurious and the color is ultra feminine. i get soooo delighted every time i touch this bag or look at it! there are about 8 very spacious interior pockets/compartments.. makes it so easy to organize your stuff.


----------



## dotty8

^^ Congrats, the leather looks very soft


----------



## ccbaggirl89

dotty8 said:


> ^^ Congrats, the leather looks very soft



thank you... i LOVE it and keep petting it


----------



## Bionic Woman

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my new-to-me vitello soft in nappa leather. it's a gorgeous geranium pink from 2014. it's my first miu miu and i couldn't be happier w/it. the leather is so luxurious and the color is ultra feminine. i get soooo delighted every time i touch this bag or look at it! there are about 8 very spacious interior pockets/compartments.. makes it so easy to organize your stuff.


Lovely!


----------



## sabami

This is my new miu miu bag. I know it's very old collection of 2008. But, I had been in love for this bag for long time. However I couldn't afford it then because of my financial. 
Now I finally got it. I'm still in love with this bag...

Harlequin Collection 2008


----------



## dotty8

^^ Congrats!

My new Miu miu pouch in Pervinca colour   (I will be using it as an iPhone 6S case)


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

Today this pouch arrived! Searching for it a looong time and I'm so happy now! It's from the Valentine collection 2012, my favorite Miu Miu collection and the condition is like new!


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

dotty8 said:


> ^^ Congrats!
> 
> My new Miu miu pouch in Pervinca colour   (I will be using it as an iPhone 6S case)



Very sweet! Love little pouches!


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

sabami said:


> This is my new miu miu bag. I know it's very old collection of 2008. But, I had been in love for this bag for long time. However I couldn't afford it then because of my financial.
> Now I finally got it. I'm still in love with this bag...
> 
> Harlequin Collection 2008



Congrats! Wish you a lot of fun with your great new bag!


----------



## dotty8

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Today this pouch arrived! Searching for it a looong time and I'm so happy now! It's from the Valentine collection 2012, my favorite Miu Miu collection and the condition is like new!



I remember this collection  Congrats, it's adorable


----------



## sabami

dotty8 said:


> ^^ Congrats!
> 
> My new Miu miu pouch in Pervinca colour   (I will be using it as an iPhone 6S case)


so cute!!!! I will buy something like that when I go to Italy!!!


----------



## sabami

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Congrats! Wish you a lot of fun with your great new bag!


Thank you! I want to sleep with my new bag but, my cats don't let me do that.


----------



## pringles55

BellaShoes said:


> Picked these up last week... love the leather flower detail...



cuttie


----------



## pringles55

lov3prada said:


> Hello Everybody
> I just bought this miu miu bag
> Im so in Love with it [emoji7]
> But im Not sure if its Not too Flashy ?
> My mam is against it
> Im 20 years old
> What so You think is it ok to go out with this bag ?
> 
> View attachment 3209705


very ok to go out with that girl^^ wear something that is toned down^^ they would look just fine


----------



## pringles55

Cinderella CoCo said:


>


wow~ exactly my style of sneakers~~ just LOVE THEM


----------



## achen572

My new Miu Miu card case. It has beautifully soft leather.


----------



## S44MHY

This is my new miu miu purchase.


----------



## dotty8

*Miu miu* classic crystal bow earrings


----------



## aarganaraz

just Loved this thread amazing products from miu miu, loved it all , thanks


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

dotty8 said:


> *Miu miu* classic crystal bow earrings



Loooove your earrings! Absolute stunning!


----------



## dotty8

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Loooove your earrings! Absolute stunning!


 

Thank you!  




S44MHY said:


> This is my new miu miu purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291507


 

Nice bag, the leather looks very soft


----------



## Pearlicious02

Latest and first purchase ever from Miu Miu!! Nude ballerina flats with buckles. It's the leather, not the satin version. In love totes!!


----------



## jules128

Pearlicious02 said:


> Latest and first purchase ever from Miu Miu!! Nude ballerina flats with buckles. It's the leather, not the satin version. In love totes!!



Those are really cute! Can you post a pic of them on?


----------



## dotty8

Pearlicious02 said:


> Latest and first purchase ever from Miu Miu!! Nude ballerina flats with buckles. It's the leather, not the satin version. In love totes!!




Congrats, I've seen these IRL, they are adorable


----------



## ninakt

Mini bow bag.The size is perfect.


----------



## julie32

My first 2 Miu Mius, purchased them today at the Prada outlet  (wanted to buy ONE bag, but the prices were so great my budget allowed 2 LOL)

Sacca Vitello Phenix in Nero and Bauletto Vitello Shine in Mughello


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

ninakt said:


> View attachment 3347596
> 
> Mini bow bag.The size is perfect.



Loove the mini bow and the color is to die for!


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

This is my latest beauty, arrived today 

s10-de.vinted.net/images/item_photos/832/828/795/597828238.jpeg?1460896670


----------



## dotty8

sabami said:


> so cute!!!! I will buy something like that when I go to Italy!!!



Tnx  Did you go to Italy yet? What did you get?


----------



## Tatze

julie32 said:


> My first 2 Miu Mius, purchased them today at the Prada outlet  (wanted to buy ONE bag, but the prices were so great my budget allowed 2 LOL)
> 
> Sacca Vitello Phenix in Nero and Bauletto Vitello Shine in Mughello


 


I bought the same Bauletto Vitello bag in same color last year and I absolutely love it ! Congratulations ! I also bought it at Prada Outlet !!! Was a very lucky catch ! Enjoy your new bags !!!


----------



## julie32

Tatze said:


> I bought the same Bauletto Vitello bag in same color last year and I absolutely love it ! Congratulations ! I also bought it at Prada Outlet !!! Was a very lucky catch ! Enjoy your new bags !!!



Thank you very much! I was originally eyeing a mattelassé style. But I did not like the shape of the current bags they had, and on the older styles, I just found the glaced leather AND the structure of the mattelassé too much for my Personal style. Then I decided on the Phenix, and because of the great price I decided that my original budget allowed another beauty. And the the Bauletto caught my eye &#128525;

I just hope that the finish of the leather is not tooo delicate, but I will really be careful with it. How does yours keep up? Do you use any leather care or protection on it?


----------



## Tatze

julie32 said:


> Thank you very much! I was originally eyeing a mattelassé style. But I did not like the shape of the current bags they had, and on the older styles, I just found the glaced leather AND the structure of the mattelassé too much for my Personal style. Then I decided on the Phenix, and because of the great price I decided that my original budget allowed another beauty. And the the Bauletto caught my eye &#128525;
> 
> I just hope that the finish of the leather is not tooo delicate, but I will really be careful with it. How does yours keep up? Do you use any leather care or protection on it?


 


I used it during the Winter as well and the leather is not at all sensitive. It got wet several times and nothing happened !!! I used the Collonil Waterstop spray when I started using her and I use it again from time to time ! The leather gets even nicer with using it ! In the beginning I thought that it was kind of plastic look, but now I really like it !!! The color is so nice and goes with almost everything ! 


I wanted to buy a Prada bag when I entered the store, but then found out that I am more the MIU MIU girl, I think. The shapes and colors of those bags fit me much better ! I also owe a Miu Miu clutch in Matelasse and love it. But this is then a softer leather and much more sensitive ! I only use it on special occasions !


So, enjoy your bag, it is the perfect summer bag I think !!!


----------



## Lady Butterfly

Loving this pair of &#128374;. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## dotty8

Another Miu miu crystal charm  (which I carry on my Prada shopper  )


----------



## illie

i bought these sunglasses as a birthday present to myself!


----------



## HVP89

illie said:


> i bought these sunglasses as a birthday present to myself!



Congrats and happy birthday! These are my favorite as well...enjoy them in good health!


----------



## hiddencharms

Pearlicious02 said:


> Latest and first purchase ever from Miu Miu!! Nude ballerina flats with buckles. It's the leather, not the satin version. In love totes!!



to die for!


----------



## hiddencharms

2 purchases from a few months back...

Crystal headband and bag charm.
Though I have no idea where to put the charm since both my Miu Miu bags have gold hardware...


----------



## luxurylove25




----------



## dotty8

hiddencharms said:


> 2 purchases from a few months back...
> 
> Crystal headband and bag charm.
> Though I have no idea where to put the charm since both my Miu Miu bags have gold hardware...
> View attachment 3388667
> View attachment 3388668
> View attachment 3388669



Ha, mine too, but I love these charms, I have two (a white oval and a blue bow) and I put them on bags nevertheless  



luxurylove25 said:


> View attachment 3404974



Congrats, so cute


----------



## Harper Quinn

2 pairs of Miu Miu pumps- I am so addicted to them. Well made, comfortable, elegant and crystal heels!


----------



## luxurylove25

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3410068
> View attachment 3410069
> 
> 
> 2 pairs of Miu Miu pumps- I am so addicted to them. Well made, comfortable, elegant and crystal heels!


Love those shoes too cute.


----------



## luxurylove25




----------



## Harper Quinn

luxurylove25 said:


> Love those shoes too cute.


thank you very much!


----------



## mischa_fan

Just picked up the dahlia bag! Love the vintage style of this bag![emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## ebella

My very first Miu Miu wallet was the St.Cocco Lux Long wallet which I fell in love and had been with me for 3 years plus. I was not really keen in looking at other wallets as I'm in love with mine but my dear husband accidentally broke the coin clasp and my heart literally. :'(





It took me some time to move on and find 'the' perfect one again. And so I fell in love with the Matelasse collection (always have, always will) and got it in #rougeobessession.






I am hoping this baby will stick with me a little longer this time.


----------



## dotty8

From this month - a cute Madras leather bag charm in baby blue ('Cielo' colour)


----------



## Shawna O

My new to me suede bucket bag with embroidery and little gems.  I haven't used it yet!


----------



## mewmewlover

Should i keep or return this wristlet? Got it on sale for about $300 last week. Such a rare colour!!!


----------



## luxurylove25

ebella said:


> My very first Miu Miu wallet was the St.Cocco Lux Long wallet which I fell in love and had been with me for 3 years plus. I was not really keen in looking at other wallets as I'm in love with mine but my dear husband accidentally broke the coin clasp and my heart literally. :'(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me some time to move on and find 'the' perfect one again. And so I fell in love with the Matelasse collection (always have, always will) and got it in #rougeobessession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping this baby will stick with me a little longer this time.


Love the color it is so gorgeous !
Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## luxurylove25

mischa_fan said:


> Just picked up the dahlia bag! Love the vintage style of this bag![emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466465


Love it ! Can you show the inside and maybe a what fits inside your handbag? Enjoy.


----------



## luxurylove25

Just got this today


----------



## MsFoxxx

luxurylove25 said:


> Just got this today


 We might be bag twins! Is yours a double zipped crossbody in Cammeo? I just got mine yesterday!


----------



## MsFoxxx

mewmewlover said:


> Should i keep or return this wristlet? Got it on sale for about $300 last week. Such a rare colour!!!


I say keep it! This is such a lovely caramel shade! And you got it at such a steal, too!


----------



## dotty8

MsFoxxx said:


> We might be bag twins! Is yours a double zipped crossbody in Cammeo? I just got mine yesterday!



I don't think the bags are exactly the same, hers looks a little bigger, with larger quilts on the leather and the upper part (around the zipper) is made of leather, while yours has two zippers with textile around...  but both bags are very cute and I love the colour as well


----------



## MsFoxxx

dotty8 said:


> I don't think the bags are exactly the same, hers looks a little bigger, with larger quilts on the leather and the upper part (around the zipper) is made of leather, while yours has two zippers with textile around...  but both bags are very cute and I love the colour as well


You have a sharp eye, dotty8! I see what you mean! Not bag twins. Thanks for pointing out the differences! I love the color, too.


----------



## unorthodox

Here is one of FOUR (4) Mui Mui bags I bought in 2016.  Have always loved Prada; but, I have a real addiction for Mui Mui!

This is a LIMITED EDITION with only TWO made world wide.


----------



## dotty8

unorthodox said:


> View attachment 3607094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of FOUR (4) Mui Mui bags I bought in 2016.  Have always loved Prada; but, I have a real addiction for Mui Mui!
> 
> This is a LIMITED EDITION with only TWO made world wide.



Congrats, it's a beautiful shade!  I love Prada and Miu miu, too (btw, the name 'Miu' is actually Miuccia Prada's nickname  ).


----------



## Guccibaybee

Great thread I'm debating about getting a miu miu tote


----------



## mzbaglady1

My adorable sandals and wedge sneakers


----------



## Jill N




----------



## Reneejanine

Got this vintage, pre-loved bag last night. It's really a light blush pink.. the lighting just would not cooperate for a photo.


----------



## Phiomega

I want a smaller compact wallet and I prefer bright colors for my wallet. I stopped by Miu Miu by chance and saw this one about a week ago. I did not decide then because it was pink (I generally don't do pink!) and it was quite pricey.  

Then I stop by yesterday because it really sticks to my mind, to find that it is 40% off!

So presenting My first Miu Miu piece --- a very pink mattelasse wallet!




Perfect size for my cards, and I love the big zippers at the back....


----------



## dotty8

Reneejanine said:


> Got this vintage, pre-loved bag last night. It's really a light blush pink.. the lighting just would not cooperate for a photo.



Very cute, I remember this style  It's not very old though, around 5 years or max 6


----------



## kittycentral

Tatze said:


> Hello everybody, I would like to show you my lately purchased Miu Miu and Prada "darlings" !
> 
> 
> Miu Miu Clutch is from KaDeWe in Berlin/Germany, Prada wallet from Harsadeur in Münster/Germany and Miu Miu bag from Prada outlet in Metzingen/Germany (phantastic shop with a lot of Prada / Miu Miu bags, wallets, shoes ..... and really good prices) ! I really loooooove this light rosé colour (Cipria), it goes with everything ....



We are bag twins! I have the exact same bag which I bought in Florence, Italy.


----------



## kittycentral

Cinderella CoCo said:


> My Coffer Microbags, not all colors are in the pictures



Wow so pretty & cute!!!


----------



## dotty8

Miu miu keychain - these round ones are really useful and cute, I already have several of similar ones


----------



## leslieannnyc21

Hi guys! I want to buy these but am wondering if anyone owns them and can tell me if they are comfortable to walk around in all day. Thank you in advance!


----------



## dotty8

leslieannnyc21 said:


> Hi guys! I want to buy these but am wondering if anyone owns them and can tell me if they are comfortable to walk around in all day. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757430



I don't think these are meant for 'serious' walking, they look more like 'beach shoes' to me  I could be wrong, though... have you tried them on yet?


----------



## yycc1234

Got this SS17 Miu Miu Vichy bag on sale for about US$525.  This is a last piece final sale item from a reputable online shop and is not returnable. I am stuck with the bag whether I like it or not.  Fortunately, after it arrived yesterday, I do like it!!!


----------



## JJSmiles

So while this isn't a new bag to me, since moving to a border area it now has a new use: wallet that fits an iPhone6, passport, keys and large cardholder.


----------



## dotty8

yycc1234 said:


> Got this SS17 Miu Miu Vichy bag on sale for about US$525.  This is a last piece final sale item from a reputable online shop and is not returnable. I am stuck with the bag whether I like it or not.  Fortunately, after it arrived yesterday, I do like it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789144



I love Miu miu crystal line  You can also remove the crystal strap and use it as a necklace  (at least with most bags of this style you can, I'm not familiar with this one specifically)


----------



## JJSmiles

Bought this in Seoul last week, and it's perfect for those days when I can't fit a wallet in my purse.


----------



## Pure passion

BellaShoes said:


> And lastly my large *Harlequin*!!!!


----------



## pinklambies

MsFoxxx said:


> We might be bag twins! Is yours a double zipped crossbody in Cammeo? I just got mine yesterday!



MsFoxxx, may I ask what fits into this bag? I am looking to get this as well and am curious to know if it would be big enough for me! Thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## pinklambies

Received my new matelasse clutch today


----------



## March786

pinklambies said:


> Received my new matelasse clutch today
> View attachment 3951806



Love the matelasse and especially this colour - it's stunning [emoji7]


----------



## boeyshona

My preloved miumiu ❤️❤️


----------



## dotty8

My new matelassee coin purse in Mughetto color  I'm also thinking of getting the compact wallet in the same shade


----------



## dotty8

^^ As I planned, I got also the compact wallet in Mughetto (with coral interior)  It was the last one, so I had to grab it  ... and I also got the new Miu miu perfume


----------



## MoMaMo

Found the most stunning pair of shoes in the Florence outletcentre The Mall 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And this little cutie in Roermond outletcentre


----------



## dotty8

Here is another photo of my wallet in the daylight... the colour's appearance depends on the lighting quite a bit


----------



## mzbaglady1

My oh so comfortable slides. And cute tote bag.


----------



## azp1987

i bought these shoes at a second hand store. Does anyone know what style or year they are? I've posted them in the authenticate this portal, but I was hoping someone here would recognize them.


----------



## dotty8

I got a Miu miu bracelet with a swallow crystal charm and gingham ribbon from the current collection  (posted together with some official photos)


----------



## dotty8

dotty8 said:


> ^^ As I planned, I got also the compact wallet in Mughetto (with coral interior)  It was the last one, so I had to grab it  ... and I also got the new Miu miu perfume
> View attachment 4122431
> View attachment 4122432
> View attachment 4122433
> View attachment 4122434
> View attachment 4122436



Finally opened the perfume  I love it


----------



## lil_twin_stars

My first limited edition MiuMiu bought from Japan!


----------



## lil_twin_stars

This is such a happy thread.. to see the happy purchases and beautiful items!


----------



## vinbenphon1

dotty8 said:


> ^^ As I planned, I got also the compact wallet in Mughetto (with coral interior)  It was the last one, so I had to grab it  ... and I also got the new Miu miu perfume
> View attachment 4122431
> View attachment 4122432
> View attachment 4122433
> View attachment 4122434
> View attachment 4122436


Colour is amazing. Congrats.


----------



## vinbenphon1

MoMaMo said:


> Found the most stunning pair of shoes in the Florence outletcentre The Mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123266
> 
> And this little cutie in Roermond outletcentre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123267


Those shoes are spectacular. Congrats.


----------



## vinbenphon1

My very first Miu Miu purchase. And I don't think it will be my last .


----------



## vinbenphon1

unorthodox said:


> View attachment 3607094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of FOUR (4) Mui Mui bags I bought in 2016.  Have always loved Prada; but, I have a real addiction for Mui Mui!
> 
> This is a LIMITED EDITION with only TWO made world wide.


Omg. Love green, love your bag, congrats.


----------



## vinbenphon1

lil_twin_stars said:


> My first limited edition MiuMiu bought from Japan!


Those blossoms are too cute. Congrats.


----------



## Ldragon

Miu Miu jeweled platform sneakers


----------



## champagne_11

Purchased a 925 silver miu miu logo swarovski crystals bracelet. It came with a black/white checkered ribbon but I like it better without!


----------



## dotty8

champagne_11 said:


> Purchased a 925 silver miu miu logo swarovski crystals bracelet. It came with a black/white checkered ribbon but I like it better without!



Cute!  I have a very similar one, but with a swallow pendant


----------



## champagne_11

dotty8 said:


> Cute!  I have a very similar one, but with a swallow pendant
> View attachment 4174169


Wow nice picture there!


----------



## MHLee

An older style, but I had them in red and loved them so much, so finally after a year of searching resale sites waiting for a nwot/nwt pair to pop up I found them...


----------



## taho

Mini bow and small shoulder bag , the smaller one didn't come with a dustbag from fashionphile so I use a Balenciaga one with it. I had been pining for a mini bow for years, but always hesitated because of the odd opening/flap. Sad to say I'm not a fan of it but I do love the look. The smaller bag however, I find myself using on a regular basis. It's very similar to the LV pochette accessoires new model.


----------



## Paramyxi

My Very First Miu Miu and hopefully not the last


----------



## Simplyput

I got two Miu miu handbags from the same thrift store months apart. I am not sure if they are from the same donator. I plan to keep them for myself.


----------



## Kayceedee88

My first Miu Miu purchase. A Mantelasse crossbody bag (not sure what this style is called as I’m new to MiuMiu). 
Love it!


----------



## Kayceedee88

MoMaMo said:


> View attachment 4123266
> 
> And this little cutie in Roermond outletcentre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123267



We are bag twins!  I bought this crossbody bag today. How do you like it and how has the bag held up so far?


----------



## MoMaMo

Kayceedee88 said:


> We are bag twins!  I bought this crossbody bag today. How do you like it and how has the bag held up so far?



Hi there [emoji4] I like the bag FINE !  Wore it about 20 times and it holds up very well, the leather is as new and the shape maintains its form plus it’s light and comforable, great length ( for me) and of course : very cute [emoji6]
I hope you will enjoy it as much as I do; Congratulations on your purchase [emoji106]


----------



## dotty8

Kayceedee88 said:


> My first Miu Miu purchase. A Mantelasse crossbody bag (not sure what this style is called as I’m new to MiuMiu).
> Love it!



Congrats, it's very cute!  As regards the style / name, you can check the card that you received with the bag and see which year it is from


----------



## Kayceedee88

MoMaMo said:


> Hi there [emoji4] I like the bag FINE !  Wore it about 20 times and it holds up very well, the leather is as new and the shape maintains its form plus it’s light and comforable, great length ( for me) and of course : very cute [emoji6]
> I hope you will enjoy it as much as I do; Congratulations on your purchase [emoji106]



Thanks! 
That’s great to hear that the bag hold up well and that you like it. Can’t wait to wear her out soon.



dotty8 said:


> Congrats, it's very cute!  As regards the style / name, you can check the card that you received with the bag and see which year it is from



Ahh, ok. Checked the card and it says 2018. What season is it from though? Do you know how to read the date code? Many thanks.


----------



## dotty8

Kayceedee88 said:


> Ahh, ok. Checked the card and it says 2018. What season is it from though? Do you know how to read the date code? Many thanks.



It was bought at an outlet, right? Hm, I'm not sure, but I believe this style was made for the outlets only (they have started making such 'outlet items' over the last couple of years, and Prada as well).. at least as far as I noticed this is the case with basic items that have the current date / year  (namely, 2018 means that the bag was made this year).. Or maybe it could be from this year's spring collection, but I don't remember seeing this particular style  Anyway, the bag is lovely and looks very practical


----------



## Kayceedee88

dotty8 said:


> It was bought at an outlet, right? Hm, I'm not sure, but I believe this style was made for the outlets only (they have started making such 'outlet items' over the last couple of years, and Prada as well).. at least as far as I noticed this is the case with basic items that have the current date / year  (namely, 2018 means that the bag was made this year).. Or maybe it could be from this year's spring collection, but I don't remember seeing this particular style  Anyway, the bag is lovely and looks very practical


Thanks @dotty8. Yes. I got it from an Outlet. According to the SA, all their items come from the regular boutiques (I’m new to Prada and Miu Miu, so I wouldn’t know...). I thought only contemporary designers such as Michael Kors, Kate Spade etc manufacture “just for outlet” items. Either way, I’m happy with my purchase and appreciate you sharing some of your knowledge with me.


----------



## dotty8

Kayceedee88 said:


> Thanks @dotty8. Yes. I got it from an Outlet. According to the SA, all their items come from the regular boutiques (I’m new to Prada and Miu Miu, so I wouldn’t know...). I thought only contemporary designers such as Michael Kors, Kate Spade etc manufacture “just for outlet” items. Either way, I’m happy with my purchase and appreciate you sharing some of your knowledge with me.



Ha, yes, they are usually not supposed to ‘admit’ that (I don’t know why :/), in Italy they start to mumble and explain the basic stuff, like this is an outlet and we don’t sell the new stuff, when you confront them about the date  However, I’ve been a fan of Miu miu for 7+ years and know their collections quite well, so I’ve spotted this trend with the outlets in the past years, hehe  It’s the same with Prada, there are some threads on this forum about different leather classic Galleria bags etc., made for the outlets lately.. however, most of the merchandise is of course still from the past seasons, so I could be wrong about this particular item, sometimes they put an item from just some months ago to the outlets, eg. if it was a display item at a store  Anyway, it’s probably even better if the bag is from this year, as the leather is fresh and new


----------



## Prettybags11

Picked up this beauty last week!


----------



## Kayceedee88

Prettybags11 said:


> Picked up this beauty last week!


I saw this beauty as well and loved it. I didn’t get to try it on as the SA’s were all so busy and I didn’t have time to wait. Do you mind sharing how much this bag was? Can also pm me. Thanks.


----------



## Prettybags11

Kayceedee88 said:


> I saw this beauty as well and loved it. I didn’t get to try it on as the SA’s were all so busy and I didn’t have time to wait. Do you mind sharing how much this bag was? Can also pm me. Thanks.


Sure, it was 1k.  It is really well made and comfortable to carry. Also it does come with a crossbody strap. This is my first Miu Miu. Other purses I have are saint Laurent and Louis Vuitton.


----------



## Kayceedee88

Prettybags11 said:


> Sure, it was 1k.  It is really well made and comfortable to carry.  This is my first Miu Miu. Other purses I have are saint Laurent and Louis Vuitton.


Awesome! It looks very pretty. Congrats on your purchase btw!  
Like you, I’m also new to this designer. Have been spending most of my time at the LV and Chanel Forum. I’m sure I’ll be buying more Miu Miu purses as their bags seem to be of great quality. And they’re all leather.


----------



## lv.uni.girl

champagne_11 said:


> Purchased a 925 silver miu miu logo swarovski crystals bracelet. It came with a black/white checkered ribbon but I like it better without!



Hey, ever since I saw this post I've lusted after this bracelet (beautiful purchase! ) Unfortunately I couldn't find it anywhere! I've been looking for a while. I know it's been a few months since your post but if I might ask, where did you buy this? I love it.


----------



## dotty8

lv.uni.girl said:


> Hey, ever since I saw this post I've lusted after this bracelet (beautiful purchase! ) Unfortunately I couldn't find it anywhere! I've been looking for a while. I know it's been a few months since your post but if I might ask, where did you buy this? I love it.



I'm not sure about that particular style with the logo charm, but they have some other styles from the same collection available at Mytheresa


----------



## starrysky7

I wanted a neutral clutch and happened to find this one at the outlet. Paid less than 200 euros with tax refund, very pleased. In general I found the selection and prices very good, tons of SMG in Matelasse in different colors.


----------



## lv.uni.girl

dotty8 said:


> I'm not sure about that particular style with the logo charm, but they have some other styles from the same collection available at Mytheresa



Thanks, they have some cute pieces but the Miu Miu logo bracelet is the standout piece I just cannot seem to find. Oh well, I'm sure Miu Miu will creature more lustworthy pieces I can try to snag in the future!


----------



## dotty8

mzbaglady1 said:


> My oh so comfortable slides. And cute tote bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4134155



Are you happy with the shoes?  Are they comfortable to walk?


----------



## mzbaglady1

dotty8 said:


> Are you happy with the shoes?  Are they comfortable to walk?


Yes I am very happy and they are quite comfortable. The shoe is lightweight and it doesn't slip off my foot. I have narrow feet.


----------



## Bagzcloset

Bought this wristlet, love the feel of the leather.


----------



## snoopysleepy

Got this today with a Prada key chain


----------



## Bratty1919

snoopysleepy said:


> Got this today with a Prada key chain



Love it!


----------



## Baikinman

I am new to miu miu. May I know is there any matelesse bag in light purple recently?


----------



## dotty8

^^ In the current collection, I’ve only seen light pink / blush items, while other colours are more vibrant, such as bright red etc.  I don’t remember any purples recently.



snoopysleepy said:


> Got this today with a Prada key chain



This is extremely cute  Which outlet did you go to?


----------



## snoopysleepy

dotty8 said:


> ^^ In the current collection, I’ve only seen light pink / blush items, while other colours are more vibrant, such as bright red etc.  I don’t remember any purples recently.
> 
> 
> 
> This is extremely cute  Which outlet did you go to?




Thanks! From San Marcos, TX


----------



## Baikinman

I finally find out that this light purple color is a limited edition in hong kong only,  as told by my sa.  That's why i can't find it anywhere on website.


----------



## dotty8

Miu miu iPhone leather case with a cute bow and a gingham cosmetic bag


----------



## mzbaglady1

dotty8 said:


> Miu miu iPhone leather case with a cute bow and a gingham cosmetic bag
> View attachment 4419578
> View attachment 4419579
> View attachment 4419580
> View attachment 4419584


Aaawww  how cute.


----------



## dotty8

mzbaglady1 said:


> Aaawww  how cute.



Tnx


----------



## patsku

New Miu miu pumps. Loving them!


----------



## Bagzcloset

Just got this Crossbody Bag but not sure whether to return It. Didn’t expect the bag to show more gold tone. But the bag looks cute.


----------



## Bagzcloset




----------



## kacie225

Can't stop thinking about this beauty!! Love the crystal strap....
https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...-gold-matelasse-crystal-strap-convertible-bag


----------



## Goddessa

My First MiuMiu i love it!


----------



## comfortableshow

dotty8 said:


> Miu miu iPhone leather case with a cute bow and a gingham cosmetic bag
> View attachment 4419578
> View attachment 4419579
> View attachment 4419580
> View attachment 4419584


very cute


----------



## IntheOcean

Goddessa said:


> My First MiuMiu i love it!


So pretty!


----------



## mindless

Today is my birthday and my hubby got me this small gift


----------



## Aporchuk

My new wallet. I just love it! The leather has this amazing luxurious feel. It is truly a pleasure to pull it out of my purse! Haha!


----------



## dotty8

I got another Miu miu cosmetic bag, this time a satin one in Amaranto colour  I love it, it can also be used as a small clutch


----------



## Drakukla

This cute dude joined my collection.


----------



## clowndebrozzo

Drakukla said:


> This cute dude joined my collection.


it looks lovely and the color is adorable


----------



## Bagzcloset

New to me intreccio cesta.


----------



## barskin

This is my newest not new bag. Pre-loved from the Real Real, a fuscia bow bag with a front lock closure.


----------



## pikaachuu

Not exactly new, I’ve bad it for a few months, but this is easily my favorite handbag I own.


----------



## IntheOcean

pikaachuu said:


> Not exactly new, I’ve bad it for a few months, but this is easily my favorite handbag I own.


I didn't know this existed, it's so shiny and fun! Do you know what it's called?
I love your outfit, by the way


----------



## pikaachuu

IntheOcean said:


> I didn't know this existed, it's so shiny and fun! Do you know what it's called?
> I love your outfit, by the way


Thanks!! This is the Paillette Sequin shopping bag. I believe it was released sometime in 2009.


----------



## IntheOcean

pikaachuu said:


> Thanks!! This is the Paillette Sequin shopping bag. I believe it was released sometime in 2009.


Congrats on scoring this beauty. I really like how it slouches a little on the corners when held by the top handles.


----------



## pikaachuu

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on scoring this beauty. I really like how it slouches a little on the corners when held by the top handles.



Thanks!! I love the slouchy look as well - usually I use the shoulder strap with this bag so it gives it even more of a slouchy look.


----------



## vesna

cross body madras (new to me) pink and biclore (rubino/mandarino)


----------



## dotty8

barskin said:


> This is my newest not new bag. Pre-loved from the Real Real, a fuscia bow bag with a front lock closure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532578
> View attachment 4532579



Aww, so cute  Funny, I was just thinking of this bag a few days ago  I remember it from 2011, I believe


----------



## yveyve18

Got this beauty today.  Asked my daughter to model for me,lol.  The first pic shows the true color of this beauty.  Anyone knows what model this is?  Soooo in love with it.  Can be worn crossbody too.


----------



## dotty8

yveyve18 said:


> Got this beauty today.  Asked my daughter to model for me,lol.  The first pic shows the true color of this beauty.  Anyone knows what model this is?  Soooo in love with it.  Can be worn crossbody too.



It’s adorable  This style is from a year ago.. I also have a wallet from this colletion 

I don’t remember if it had a specific name, though, I believe it was called just ‘logo bag’


----------



## yveyve18

dotty8 said:


> It’s adorable  This style is from a year ago.. I also have a wallet from this colletion
> 
> I don’t remember if it had a specific name, though, I believe it was called just ‘logo bag’


It was love at first sight.  LOL.  I googled the whole day trying to find its name.  I think it’s the Madras Logo Top handle bag.


----------



## dotty8

yveyve18 said:


> It was love at first sight.  LOL.  I googled the whole day trying to find its name.  I think it’s the Madras Logo Top handle bag.



Yes, the type of leather is definitely Madras, it's their classic line


----------



## Namwan-

I got a keyholder (left) to match my wallet


----------



## Tatze

Namwan- said:


> I got a keyholder (left) to match my wallet
> View attachment 4554428



So very lovely .... like this modell very much - haven´t seen it before ! Thanks for the inspiration ; - ))))


----------



## dotty8

Got this back in September - Miu miu hair pin from the current collection  (I got the upper one with pink crystal 'm' for now... but thinking of getting also the one with the bow )


----------



## Sanzy

My new Miu Miu pieces! The pink was my first Miu Miu added last week and got the black mini bag today!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Miu miu sandals


----------



## Pinkie*

Namwan- said:


> I got a keyholder (left) to match my wallet
> View attachment 4554428


Love them


----------



## Lehonganh

My parents got me my first ever designer shoes from Miu Miu when they were in Paris early 2019. I have been wearing my Miu Miu boots for almost a year and love it for the excellent quality of leather.


----------



## IntheOcean

Lehonganh said:


> My parents got me my first ever designer shoes from Miu Miu when they were in Paris early 2019. I have been wearing my Miu Miu boots for almost a year and love it for the excellent quality of leather.


Those look awesome!


----------



## Weiner

Sanzy said:


> My new Miu Miu pieces! The pink was my first Miu Miu added last week and got the black mini bag today!


omg...these are classic forever!


----------



## taqw

Lehonganh said:


> My parents got me my first ever designer shoes from Miu Miu when they were in Paris early 2019. I have been wearing my Miu Miu boots for almost a year and love it for the excellent quality of leather.


OMG!! They look beautiful! Also, where is that amazing bag from?


----------



## Bagaddict84

First purchase en route presently 
Any experience in longevity of miu miu leather


----------



## IntheOcean

Sanzy said:


> My new Miu Miu pieces! The pink was my first Miu Miu added last week and got the black mini bag today!


Gorgeous! Congrats on adding those beauties to your collection. It's a bit of a slippery slope, yeah


----------



## IntheOcean

Bagaddict84 said:


> First purchase en route presently
> Any experience in longevity of miu miu leather


Very beautiful wallet, in my opinion. Congrats, hope you'll like it when it arrives. 

As far as Miu Miu leather is concerned, I only have one Miu Miu bag in my collection, but I have to say it's held up pretty nicely over the years. Can't say anything bad about it at all. The leather seems to be similar to that of the wallet you've bought.


----------



## vesna

Bagaddict84 said:


> First purchase en route presently
> Any experience in longevity of miu miu leather


what I found is that their glazes can be bad and wear off easily, but the leather itself especially smooth leather and matelasse are VERY durable and age so well that sometimes the older the better, yours look amazing, I have a lot of vintage and newer Miu Miu and they are all fabulous


----------



## Geminye

Picked up this beauty but can’t decide if it’s a keeper! Heavily discounted because of the pen mark near the embellishment. Thoughts anyone??


----------



## dotty8

Geminye said:


> Picked up this beauty but can’t decide if it’s a keeper! Heavily discounted because of the pen mark near the embellishment. Thoughts anyone??



I've always loved this line, it's gorgeous


----------



## Elena S

My first Miu Miu: sock ankle boots with glitter-coated heels. I couldn’t resist their sporty and yet chic vibe (especially at the price of €360)!


----------



## IntheOcean

Elena S said:


> My first Miu Miu: sock ankle boots with glitter-coated heels. I couldn’t resist their sporty and yet chic vibe (especially at the price of €360)!
> View attachment 4673083


Love the heels on those!  Sometimes you just need a bit of sparkle in your life.


----------



## baoballqq

Nice to meet you all, I'm new in here 
My first Miu Miu form YOOX, bit sad it comes without dust bag. But I really like the leather flower and the materials which is good for summer time 
Do anyone know which year of this bag? Not much information in internet


----------



## IntheOcean

baoballqq said:


> Nice to meet you all, I'm new in here
> My first Miu Miu form YOOX, bit sad it comes without dust bag. But I really like the leather flower and the materials which is good for summer time
> Do anyone know which year of this bag? Not much information in internet


Don't know anything about this bag, sorry. But I totally agree, it's a super cute bag and will be perfect for the upcoming summer!  Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## barskin

Just arrived from the Real Real - a pink madras, um, what do you call it? A tote?


----------



## FashionForwardChick

Here's my most recent Miu Miu purchase, but I haven't gotten a chance to rock it yet!!


----------



## dotty8

FashionForwardChick said:


> Here's my most recent Miu Miu purchase, but I haven't gotten a chance to rock it yet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728918
> View attachment 4728919



It's cute  I have a cosmetic bag from this line


----------



## Weiner

barskin said:


> Just arrived from the Real Real - a pink madras, um, what do you call it? A tote?
> View attachment 4723456


It's gorg!


----------



## allgirl562

candyycupcake said:


> My newest addition to my miu miu family- mughetto mini bow satchel and the cipria jeweled heels!


I have the bag on the left as well but I believe mine is the mini. I need to get it out and use it. I always get so many compliments on it! Gorgeous collection!


----------



## allgirl562

lv.uni.girl said:


> Hey, ever since I saw this post I've lusted after this bracelet (beautiful purchase! ) Unfortunately I couldn't find it anywhere! I've been looking for a while. I know it's been a few months since your post but if I might ask, where did you buy this? I love it.


Sorry I know it’s been a while but if your still interested I saw them on sale at Nordstrom Rack


----------



## ConsciFashion

Geminye said:


> Picked up this beauty but can’t decide if it’s a keeper! Heavily discounted because of the pen mark near the embellishment. Thoughts anyone??


I love it! It's so beautiful. Good purchase. Miu Miu isn't really considered a "mainstream" brand but I love how gorgeous their pieces are. Have two bags in mine. Each one's a work of art.


----------



## honolulu168

Miu Miu summer sale: glad to find those


----------



## ConsciFashion

FashionForwardChick said:


> Here's my most recent Miu Miu purchase, but I haven't gotten a chance to rock it yet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728918
> View attachment 4728919


Ooh I love that. Have the same in black leather minus the club sticker. But this is so cool and casual.


----------



## IntheOcean

honolulu168 said:


> Miu Miu summer sale: glad to find those


Love the earrings! Congrats on adding those beauties to your collection


----------



## hotgalaxy

Bagaddict84 said:


> First purchase en route presently
> Any experience in longevity of miu miu leather


I have had my lambskin camera bag for over 5 years, still pristine. Miu Miu brand is very underappreciated.


----------



## honolulu168

IntheOcean said:


> Love the earrings! Congrats on adding those beauties to your collection


Thank you very much, IntheOcean!


----------



## rosefairy

This is my first luxury purchase as a birthday gift to myself  I bought the Miu Crystal Cloqué Nappa Leather Bag and Madras Love Wallet. The purse was ordered in from Italy since they don't sell the rose colour here, which makes it feel extra special! And the wallet has been on my wishlist for years- I'm so happy to finally have it  I basically got it for free since they were having a sale 




And here's me with my new bag!


----------



## shesnochill

rosefairy said:


> This is my first luxury purchase as a birthday gift to myself  I bought the Miu Crystal Cloqué Nappa Leather Bag and Madras Love Wallet. The purse was ordered in from Italy since they don't sell the rose colour here, which makes it feel extra special! And the wallet has been on my wishlist for years- I'm so happy to finally have it  I basically got it for free since they were having a sale
> View attachment 4785515
> View attachment 4785514
> View attachment 4785516
> 
> And here's me with my new bag!



So cute! And it matches you perfectly. Enjoy!


----------



## rosefairy

shesnochill said:


> So cute! And it matches you perfectly. Enjoy!


Thank you so much!! I wore it for the first time today


----------



## shesnochill

rosefairy said:


> Thank you so much!! I wore it for the first time today


You look beautiful with it!


----------



## thebreat

That matelasse leather in my favorite color!


----------



## LVforeverrr

I bought this yesterday. OMG it's so cute!


----------



## totosmom

Got this beauty recently.  Vacuumed the inside, cleaned &  conditioned the body of the bag, and holy smokes, she is so soft!  I find myself petting her thoughout the day.    And the scent of the lambskin is positively heady.  Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Tuned83

Got these about a month ago have worn them alot. Love them


----------



## IntheOcean

thebreat said:


> That matelasse leather in my favorite color!
> 
> View attachment 4793036


That leather looks sooo lovely! Great choice of colors, too. Congrats!  


LVforeverrr said:


> View attachment 4798218
> 
> I bought this yesterday. OMG it's so cute!


Beautiful and classic in its own way! And nothing beats black, really. Congrats  


totosmom said:


> Got this beauty recently.  Vacuumed the inside, cleaned &  conditioned the body of the bag, and holy smokes, she is so soft!  I find myself petting her thoughout the day.    And the scent of the lambskin is positively heady.  Couldn't be happier.
> 
> View attachment 4800245


Yes, Miu Miu leather is amazing! Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection.    The ostrich-embossed leather looks really beautiful and is so nice to the touch. I used to have a bag in that leather and sold it because the style ultimately just didn't work out for me, but I miss the ostrich-embossed leather so much!


Tuned83 said:


> Got these about a month ago have worn them alot. Love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827620


Wow, pretty shades!


----------



## hotgalaxy

mindless said:


> Today is my birthday and my hubby got me this small gift


It is so pretty, i hope you had a great birthday.


----------



## rosefairy

I bought the matching card case for my wallet! I just received it yesterday


----------



## IntheOcean

rosefairy said:


> I bought the matching card case for my wallet! I just received it yesterday
> View attachment 4936895
> View attachment 4936896


Very cute cardholder!


----------



## marielleef

Just scored these babies from the Nordstrom sale!


----------



## dotty8

Meh, I haven't been to a Miu miu boutique for quite a while due to the lock down ... but at least I got another perfume to join the previous two scents recently


----------



## Elena S

My second item from Miu Miu - Matelassé mini bag


----------



## IntheOcean

Elena S said:


> My second item from Miu Miu - Matelassé mini bag
> View attachment 5084834


Beautiful bag! Congrats


----------



## ConsciFashion

Elena S said:


> My second item from Miu Miu - Matelassé mini bag
> View attachment 5084834



This is gorgeous. I love Miu Miu’s aesthetic. They’re never afraid to play around with these jewelled themes and the end product is always elegant looking, never over the top.


----------



## wolvo1224

Got this bag in May.


----------



## IntheOcean

wolvo1224 said:


> Got this bag in May.


Very eye-catching and pretty!


----------



## volieren

Very happy with my new matelassé wallet. Interestingly, this blue color is called "navy" even though it's really not, haha.


----------



## IntheOcean

volieren said:


> Very happy with my new matelassé wallet. Interestingly, this blue color is called "navy" even though it's really not, haha.
> View attachment 5134012


Love the color and the quilting!


----------



## honolulu168

Here is my new Miu Miu!


----------



## IntheOcean

honolulu168 said:


> Here is my new Miu Miu!


Very cute bag! Congrats.  How's the leather?


----------



## rosefairy

volieren said:


> Very happy with my new matelassé wallet. Interestingly, this blue color is called "navy" even though it's really not, haha.
> View attachment 5134012


I love the blue that Miu Miu uses, it's so pretty!


----------



## rosefairy

Elena S said:


> My second item from Miu Miu - Matelassé mini bag
> View attachment 5084834


I love this bag!!! I always wanted this design. Congrats!


----------



## honolulu168

IntheOcean said:


> Very cute bag! Congrats.  How's the leather?


The leather is nice! I love the color!Thank you for the message!


----------



## wickedjada

Does anybody know if 2 digits factory code in a miu miu bag means it’s fake? Because it’s normally says 3 digits.. can pls somebody let me know.. thanks!


----------



## IntheOcean

wickedjada said:


> Does anybody know if 2 digits factory code in a miu miu bag means it’s fake? Because it’s normally says 3 digits.. can pls somebody let me know.. thanks!


You mean on the white tag? No, that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## wickedjada

IntheOcean said:


> You mean on the white tag? No, that doesn't mean anything.


Yeah everything else seems light except for that I couldn’t any find anything about it on the internet..


----------



## wickedjada

wickedjada said:


> Yeah everything else seems light except for that I couldn’t any find anything about it on the internet..


Legit*


----------



## IntheOcean

wickedjada said:


> Yeah everything else seems light except for that I couldn’t any find anything about it on the internet..


There is no one authenticating Miu Miu here, unfortunately. So the best I can recommend is either: 1. hire a paid authenticator - cannot recommend anyone in particular, sorry. Heard good things about Authenticate4U, but I have no idea if they do Miu Miu; 2. go on websites like Yoogi's Closet (they're known for their strict rules against fakes and taking very detailed photos of their merchandise), find a bag that's the same as yours or from a similar line, and compare the bag in the pictures to yours.


----------



## dotty8

I bought a new Miu miu crystal hair pin in Rome this month


----------



## BB8

I wasn't 100% sure if I was going to like this bag as, IMO, the pictures online didn't give me as much detail as I would have liked. However, it was sold out, so I didn't have much choice. Finally when I saw it was available again, I jumped on it, and so glad I did! Honestly I was surprised I loved it so much right out of the box! It is my perfect white summer bag   .


----------



## mzbaglady1

Cute little backpack.


----------



## rufinu

Does anyone recognize what year could this bag be? It's white tote with scalloped top fringe.


----------



## Jing2021

Gorgeous


----------



## mzbaglady1

Miu Miu blue denim knee length boots.


----------



## dotty8

Forgot to post my newest pink slik Miu miu scarf with cat print and black matelasse card holder  ... so, here they are


----------



## dotty8

I got the boutique exclusive Miu miu perfume this weekend  ... smells like raspberry macarons  You can choose the packaging of the bottle yourself, so I chose the green cat pattern for the bottom part and pink pattern for the top  The last two pictures are from the internet.


----------



## HauteRN

I bought this bag and the wallet almost a year ago from nordstrom. I've never seen this bag before, but it is so beautiful and incredibly well made!


----------



## HauteRN

mzbaglady1 said:


> Miu Miu blue denim knee length boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331988


I loveeee the heels to the right of your denim boots!!


----------



## IntheOcean

dotty8 said:


> I got the boutique exclusive Miu miu perfume this weekend  ... smells like raspberry macarons  You can choose the packaging of the bottle yourself, so I chose the green cat pattern for the bottom part and pink pattern for the top  The last two pictures are from the internet.
> 
> View attachment 5531109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5531111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5531112
> 
> 
> View attachment 5531113
> 
> 
> View attachment 5531114


Can't go wrong with cats, IMO  Most of Miu Miu (and Prada) perfumes aren't really my cup of tea, but the packaging is gorgeous!


HauteRN said:


> I bought this bag and the wallet almost a year ago from nordstrom. I've never seen this bag before, but it is so beautiful and incredibly well made!
> 
> View attachment 5577164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577165
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577166


Really pretty wallet and bag, congrats!


----------



## dotty8

IntheOcean said:


> Can't go wrong with cats, IMO  Most of Miu Miu (and Prada) perfumes aren't really my cup of tea, but the packaging is gorgeous!


Hehe, yes... I also have a silk scarf with the same cat pattern (see some posts above) and a leather iPhone case as well. Once I was also contemplating to buy a top with these cats


----------



## IntheOcean

dotty8 said:


> Hehe, yes... I also have a silk scarf with the same cat pattern (see some posts above) and a leather iPhone case as well. Once I was also contemplating to buy a top with these cats
> 
> View attachment 5580321


Very pretty top!


----------



## ladyet

mzbaglady1 said:


> Miu Miu blue denim knee length boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331988


cute! do you know the name of the shoe to the right of your boots?


----------



## mzbaglady1

ladyet said:


> cute! do you know the name of the show to the right of your boots?


Thank you. No I do not know the name of the shoe.


----------



## laurenweemans

This is my new Coffer. Was actually after the blue one but found this one at a really good price on the preloved market and actually really like it. Took her out for the first time! Weird that this bag doesn't get more attention online or on social media.


----------



## BB8

laurenweemans said:


> This is my new Coffer. Was actually after the blue one but found this one at a really good price on the preloved market and actually really like it. Took her out for the first time! Weird that this bag doesn't get more attention online or on social media.
> 
> View attachment 5609636


Gorgeous! Congratulations! I have been eyeing this bag for some time as well. I actually like that not everyone has it, but that's just me.


----------



## laurenweemans

BB8 said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations! I have been eyeing this bag for some time as well. I actually like that not everyone has it, but that's just me.


Thank you! True! It's nice to have something that doesn't appear everywhere but I just don't understand why the Miu Miu bags in general are not that popular atm


----------



## CoachCruiser

Just bought this at a Prada outlet…my, it is pretty!


----------



## IntheOcean

CoachCruiser said:


> Just bought this at a Prada outlet…my, it is pretty!
> 
> View attachment 5629110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629112


Very cute little bag! Congrats


----------



## CoachCruiser

IntheOcean said:


> Very cute little bag! Congrats


Thank you so much! I brought it to work and even my students were eyeing it!


----------



## IntheOcean

CoachCruiser said:


> Thank you so much! I brought it to work and even my students were eyeing it!


It's certainly an eye-catcher, especially in this beautiful red.


----------

